# post your fave crockpot recipe!



## sugarmoon

Hi there --

I'm really wanting to use my crockpot more, as it makes my life sooo much better. However, I have difficulty finding good, healthy, whole-food type recipes, esp. ones that I consider "true" crockpot recipes. That is, the ones that you just throw all the ingred. in the crockpot in the am, and you have a delicious dinner 8 hours later. I use some recipes that require a bit of pre-cooking, but I *hate* when you basically cook the whole thing, and then just put it in the crockpot to keep warm til dinner time.

So!

whatcha cooking?


----------



## sugarmoon

yep, i'll go first









Ham and Barley Soup

1 large can of diced tomatos (28 oz, I think)
Ham stock, about the same amount as the tomatos
1 c. barley
1.5 cups diced ham
3 c. fresh spinach

Throw everything except the spinach in the crockpot in the morning. Add hte spinach somewhere between 3 hrs and 20 min before dinner.

Oh man, it was good! I think this would work equally well with any variety of substitutions (diff stock/meat, diff veggie, no meat and lots more veggies, diff grain...)


----------



## pritchettzoo

There's a yahoo group filled with tons of crockpot recipes (actually, there are probably several, but here's one): http://groups.yahoo.com/group/slowcooker/

You may have to dig a little more for whole-food focused ones (or be creative in your substitutions if you're avoiding cream of whatever soups for example).

HTH!


----------



## isosmom

:


----------



## SeekingSimplicity

I use my slow cooker to make vegetable soup a couple times a week. I don't follow specific recipe though. Most often I start with a base of vegan bouillon cubes and add whatever we have on hand like potatoes, celery, carrots, cabbage, beans, etc&#8230;

My quick vegetarian chili:

1 large can of tomato juice
Half a package of legumes or 2 cans (kidney beans, lentils, etc&#8230
1 package Morningstar Farms Crumbles
Season to taste


----------



## gottaknit

I hear you on the whole-foods-impaired crockpot recipes. I checked out a cookbook from the library that called for a can of cream of mushroom soup and velveeta in almost every recipe.









But one good cookbook is Fresh from the Vegetarian Slow cooker by Robin Robertson. Is does suggest sauteing onions in olive oil first, and some of the ingredients are only added at the end, but so far the recipes have seemed really simple and wholesome to me. Last night I made a spicy sweet potato and white bean soup with collards. Except I substituted yams and kale. It was _delicious_. Check your library for a copy!


----------



## the_lissa

There is a great slowcooker recipe book I have called How to Make Love and Dinner at the Same Time. http://www.curledup.com/lovedinn.htm

I have so many favourites right now because I cook so many meals in the slow cooker. That book has a great minestrone soup recipe. I don't want to type it out unless someone actually wants it. Let me know if you do.


----------



## member

Here are a couple of my "tried and true" ---

*Crockpot Chile Verde*

3 lbs. pork tenderloin or sirloin, trimmed and cut into 1" cubes
1 large onion, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 large orange or red bell peppers, cut into 1" squares
2 large yellow bell peppers, cut into 1" squares
1 4 oz. can diced mild green chilies
1 large can (28 oz) green enchilada sauce
1 12 oz. jar green salsa (tomatillo based)
1 teaspoon powdered cumin
1 teaspoon powdered coriander
1 teaspoon chipotle chili powder
1/2 cup loosely packed chopped fresh cilantro

Put the onions, garlic, and peppers into crockpot. Add the pork cubes and remaining ingredients, stir well, cover and cook on Low about 8 hours. Serve over mixed whole grains. Makes 24 1-cup servings

*Guinness-Braised Pot Roast*

1 cup water
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped carrot
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup Guinness stout
¼ cup dark brown sugar
¼ cup tomato paste
1 tbsp dried dill
1 ½ cups beef broth
6 black peppercorns
2 whole cloves
1 (2-pound) chuck roast (trimmed of all visible fat)

Combine the first 11 ingredients in a slow cooker, stirring well. Place the roast over the mixture, cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours. Slice on the diagonal for a presentable platter and discard liquid and vegetables. Serves 4-6.


----------



## heldt123

*Vegetarian Black Bean Soup*
1 pound dry black beans
1 1/2 quarts water
1 carrot, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped
1 large red onion, chopped
6 cloves garlic, crushed
2 green bell peppers, chopped
2 jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced
1/4 cup dry lentils
1 (28 ounce) can peeled and diced tomatoes
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
3 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon salt
1/2 cup uncooked white rice

1. Soak beans in water overnight. Put beans in slowcooker with 1-1/2 quarts water, cover, cook on high for about 3 hours. Make sure beans are tender before going on to next step.
2. Add rest of ingredients except for rice, stir and cook for 2-3 hours. Seasonings can be adjusted to suit individual tastes.
3. Add rice and cook another 20 minutes or so until everything is tender. Process about half the soup in a food processor or blender and then add back with the soup.


----------



## Breathless Wonder

What a great thread!








T
Does anyone have a slow cooker that does NOT have a nonstick coating?

What slow cooker do you own, and what size?

Keep the recommendations coming!


----------



## Amys1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit*
I hear you on the whole-foods-impaired crockpot recipes. I checked out a cookbook from the library that called for a can of cream of mushroom soup and velveeta in almost every recipe.

















I too found a whole foods impaired recipes for the crockpot. I too wanted to use it more and I don't do cream of whatever and velveeta. If fact DH might have a heart attack if I started cooking like that. We are a scratch kitchen.
I posted a request from my frugal mamas and I got some good stuff.
Here are some ideas:

Crock pot

Salsa Chicken
chicken breasts, half a taco seasoning packet or equivilent of homemade mix, 16 oz salsa cooked on low for 8 hours and then mixed with a cup of sour cream after chicken is removed.
Pour "gravy" over chicken breasts.

More chicken
chicken breasts with lime juice, brown sugar, a splash of white wine or juice and some water mixed together and poured over chicken and slow cooked 6-8 hours on low.

Sweet and Spicy KielbasaKielbasa (I do a lot of this at once and freeze it)
equal parts brown sugar and brown mustard.
Mix the sugar and mustard together and pour over sausage. Cook on medium about 6 hours

Soup
My favorite things to do with the crock pot is soup. I just dump in whatever we have around- leftover meat, fresh or frozen veggies, dry or canned beans, lentils, broth or boullion, spices, pasta, and extra water. It always tastes good, no matter what I put in.

Now this is my favorite- very good!

Ham & Lentil Soup
2 cups lentils
1/2 pound ham -- diced
1 onion -- chopped
1 bay leaf
2 ribs celery -- chopped
1 clove garlic -- minced
salt and pepper -- to taste

Combine all ingredients with 2 quarts water in the crock pot. Cook on low, covered, 8 to 10 hours. Adjust seasonings and serve.

Mac n cheese

8 oz macaroni noodles, cooked in salted water.
1/2 c. butter
3 c sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1 12 oz can evaporated milk
1 1/2 c whole milk (I used 2%, it came out fine)
2 eggs

Grease cp lightly w/spray on oil. Cook noodles in salted water, add to cp. Add butter and cheese, mix. Add milk, evaporated milk, and beaten eggs. Season w/salt and pepper. Cover and DO NOT LIFT LID!!!! (I know, it's very hard for us stirrers!) Cook for 3 hrs on low.
of

Potato soup
8 potatoes (peeled or not) chopped
1 onion, chopped
2 celery ribs chopped
2 carrots, peeled and chopped small
1 can chicken broth
2 T dried parsley
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 cup milk
1/2 cup flour
sliced green onions, grated cheese, and chopped bacon for toppings
Put all ingredients down to and including the pepper into the crockpot. Add water to within 1" of the top of the crockpot (this recipe is for a 5 qt, so adjust accordingly). Cook on high for 8 hours. 1 hour before serving, put milk into a small conatiner with a lid, add flour and shake till well mixed. Add to the soup.

barbecue, beef, crockpot
2 1/2 lb beef round steak
2 tablespoon lemon juice
3/4 cup catsup
1 teaspoon worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon prepared mustard
1 small onion -- diced
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoon brown sugar
1/2 cup celery

Cut beef into thin strips. Brown in skillet. Meanwhile, combine lemon juice, catsup, Worcestershire sauce, pepper, mustard, onion, water, brown sugar and celery. Pour into crockpot. Add meat. Cook on medium heat for 3 or 4 hours. Serve over hamburger buns

These are not all veggie but all good ideas to get you started.


----------



## heldt123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breathless Wonder*
What a great thread!








T
Does anyone have a slow cooker that does NOT have a nonstick coating?

What slow cooker do you own, and what size?

Keep the recommendations coming!

I've never even seen a crock pot with nonstick coating. I have and have only seen crock pots with the ceramic liner or ceramic coated metal liners. Just got a new Hamilton Beach 3-1/2 quart oval crock pot for Christmas and need to get it out and use it. This thread is great inspiration to get back in the slow cooker groove. Hubby threw out last one because the incert had sat in the fridge too long and got moldy.







:


----------



## onthemove

: more,more,more please this is very helpful...


----------



## Mylie

Here are some that I make...Let me know if you want any recipes and I would be happy to post them...

Beef Stew
Vegetable Stew
Split Pea and Potatoe soup
Hamburger soup
Chicken Pot Pie
Baked Chicken and Potatoes
cheesy scalloped potatoes
Meatloaf
Tuna Noodle Casserolle
Meatballs and sauce
Teryiaki chicken wings
Brown Beans
Bean Soup
Baked Potatoes
Chicken stew
Roasts

Lots of desserts can be made in the crockpot also...

chocolate pudding cake
Pear Cobbler
jams

My son has lots of allergies...I make everything from scratch using natural ingredients....He is also a healthy teen who eats and inhales everything in sight...I try to limit our meat intake to twice a week but it is hard to fill him up...LOve Mylie xx


----------



## Nosy

I'd love to see your veggie ones, like the split pea and potato soup. Pear cobbler sounds good, too.


----------



## Amys1st

Yes, I would like to know:

Baked Chicken and Potatoes
cheesy scalloped potatoes
Teryiaki chicken wings
Chicken stew
Roasts
chocolate pudding cake
Pear Cobbler
jams

I love scratch recipes so I am looking forward to these.


----------



## smilnmom

:
Great thread~!


----------



## Lucky

This is a great thread. I hope you all don't mind if I copy down the yummy recipes you've shared.


----------



## onthemove

mmm cheesy scalloped potatoes and chocolate pudding...please share...


----------



## Britishmum

I love these ideas! I was really keen to start crock pot cooking and a friend lent me a recipe book............there was not one recipe in there that I would cook - every single one was just a list of processed foods. Ugh.

Mylie, I love your list - here's some I'd love to see recipes for:

Vegetable Stew
cheesy scalloped potatoes
Tuna Noodle Casserolle
Teryiaki chicken wings
Brown Beans
Baked Potatoes
Roasts

Plus I"m intrigued by jams, and those desserts sound yummy........









chocolate pudding cake
Pear Cobbler
jams


----------



## Mylie

But I have to go to work in 15 minutes...I will try to get them all posted tonight after supper....

Love Mylie xx


----------



## spinach

Fresh from the Vegetarian Slow Cooker: 200 Recipes for Healthy and Hearty One-Pot Meals That Are Ready When You Are by Robin Robertson is a wonderful cookbook. I use it almost every day. Below is a discussion, including some general crock pot info.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=221883


----------



## Amys1st

I m getting this at our library today- I checked online and they have in on the shelf!


----------



## rosie29

Mylie, I'd love the Bean Soup recipe!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarmoon

wow! This is the hoppingest thread I've ever started! Well, I don't start many
















thanks for all the great ideas!

I, too, would love your recipies mylie!

I tried to do my fave spicy maple black beans (to serve over rice) in the crockpot, but it was a dud -- But, I think it would work okay if I sauteed the onions and spices first.

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Amys1st

I got the book and it has some good veggie recipes- I would recommend checking it out since its $30 on amazon.


----------



## guestmama9924

I just got the Vegetarian Slow Cooker book too, I love it.

Tempeh Confit that I serve on toasted rosemary bread

and

fresh Green Beans cooked in a white bean sauce ( I top with homemade pangritata)


----------



## aircantu1

.


----------



## Mylie

Split Pea and Potatoe Soup...This is so good..It is very hearty and thick and I serve it with a hot fresh loaf of hm bread for supper...

3 T butter(I use Earth Balance)
1 large onion finely chopped
1 pound of carrots cut into 1/2 inch rounds
2 celery stalks cut into 1/4 inch slices
1 pound of dried split peas,sorted and picked through
2 quarts of veggie stock(you can use chicken but I like veggie)
1 bay leaf
2 lbs of Yukon Gold Potatoes cut into chunks

Suatee your onion in your butter(you don't have to but I like it)and put in your crockpot..Add all of your other ingredients..Stir to mix and cook on low for 6-10 hours...Remove Bay leaf and serve with a loaf of Fresh hot hm bread....

Brown Beans....I make this veggie and non-veggie depending on what night it is....Very good both ways and cheap...

1 pound of dried pinto beans,washed and picked through
1 large onion sliced into rings
onion powder
salt and pepper
4 slices of bacon(can leave it out,I do alot)
couple pinches of baking soda

Put your pinto beans in crockpot and cover with water...I usually fill the pot 3/4 way full...Add you baking soda(helps with unwanted gas).If you want the bacon in slice the bacon pieces into 1/4 inch.Put those in...Add in your onion slices and add onion powder and salt and pepper...couple shakes of each...Cook on low all day for 8-10 hours...This will be more watery when it is finished...I turn off the crockpot and remove the dish and allow it to sit on the counter for an hour...This cools and thickens the bean broth...Then I add more seasoning to taste...I serve this with cornbread hot out of the oven...Very cheap meal...Very filling...We like it...But be sure to season it real good or it will be too bland..

Vegetable STew.....

4 potatoes chunked
1 pound carrots chunked
1/2 pound mushrooms,chunked
1 onion,sliced in circles
4 stalks celery,sliced in 1/4 rounds
2 teaspoons of soy sauce
1 quart veggie stock,either hm or bought(I buy it,I am lazy)
water
salt and pepper
1/4 cornstarch
Bay leaf

Put all ingredients in your crockpot except for the cornstarch.Stir to mix and cook on low all day for 8-10 hours...
If you like a thick stew and I do...1 cup of the broth in a bowl and stir the cornstarch in till mixed and add to the stew and mix...Cover for another hour and it will thicken...Don't forget to take the bay leaf out...

Sometimes I add dumplings to the stew....

WE like this one on cold winter evenings and I like to serve it with a loaf of fresh hm hot bread....

I will post more later....Love Mylie xx









Put all


----------



## Panserbjorne

Ohhhhh, we just got a new crock pot....can't wait...desserts...I didn't think it could get any better!


----------



## Leilalu

WHAT A GREAT THREAD!
My mom had given me this crockpot recipe book for Christmas, got me all phsyched about ti-and I was soooo dissapointed! One recipe called for beef and a can of soda!Um, I don't drink soda, and if I did I certainly wouldn't use it on meat????????????????!!!!!!!!Um..hold on while I uke

I am anxious to try these great recipes.

Oh, one my mom used to do that ws pretty good was to throw in ingredients for chile, than after it cooked awhile, put in cornbread batter on top.Then it would cook over and kind of into it. SO good.


----------



## Thmom

I don't know how healthy this is but it's a super easy, super versitile crockpot dinner...

Chicken breasts (I use 4 to feed my family of 6 eaters) toss them in the crockpot add a bottle of your fav non-dairy dressing (whishbone has a ton of vinegrate varieties, I espeically like the citrus splash and the garlic-lemon-herb) and about 1/4 c water cook until your chicken is done (if you have all day cook on low if you're like me and dinner doesn't get thought about till lunch cook on high) shred the chicken when it's fully cooked (use two forks takes about 10min) add a small can of cream of something soup (depends on what dressing you've used, I usually add this when I start the rice) sometimes I add cream cheese at the same time as I add the soup and turn it down to low. You can also add veggies about half way through your cook time. Serve over rice or noodles.


----------



## Mylie

Sorry I didn't post yesterday but I came home with a raging headache and never even made it on the computer...

Baked Potatoes....I take baking Potatoe,wash real well and then poke some holes in them with a knife to let steam escape.Wrap them seperatly in foil and put in crockpot...I usually put around 6 lrg in mine...cook on low all day for 6-10 hours...They are perfect when taken out.Then we add our toppings and serve with salad and rolls...

Roast...Depends of type of roast...We don't eat a beef roast often at all...$$$ and we just don't like to eat much beef...but when we do eat it this is how I prepare it...

Put in crockpot and sprinkle liberally with Mortons Natures Seasoning salt...Pack peeled halved potatoes and chunk carrots around it...Let cook all day on low for 10-12 hours...You can use the juices to make gravey...

Pour all the drippings in a saucepan and add about 1/4 cup of water....take about 1/2 cup and put in bowl..Add 1/4 cup of flour or cornstarch and stir to mix with a whisk.....Add to your pan of drippings and heat on medium/low till it boils and thickens while you are constantly whisking it....Add salt and pepper to taste...

Pork roast....We like the Italian flavor....Put your pork roast in the crockpot ....in small bowl put...

1 teaspoon oregeno
1 teaspoon basil
add 1 cup water...Swirl around till nicely mixed then dump all over your roast....cover and cook on low all day 8-10 hours...This is heavenly...

Baked Chicken and Potatoes....Very Easy

I stick about3-4 leg thigh combos in pot...Sprinkle liberally with Mortons Natures seasoning and then pack peeled 1/2 potatoes around them....Cook on low all day 8-10hours...

I have to go work again and will try to post more tonight when I get home...Love Mylie xx


----------



## Ruthla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit*
I

But one good cookbook is Fresh from the Vegetarian Slow cooker by Robin Robertson. Is does suggest sauteing onions in olive oil first, and some of the ingredients are only added at the end, but so far the recipes have seemed really simple and wholesome to me. Last night I made a spicy sweet potato and white bean soup with collards. Except I substituted yams and kale. It was _delicious_. Check your library for a copy!









I have this book out of the library right now.

I've discovered that, if I skip the step of precooking the onions in olive oil, the recipes taste bland. My current routine is to spend 15 minutes preparing dinner in the morning and then let it cook all day. This includes sauteeing the onions, which I do first, then prepare the rest of the ingredients in the slow cooker and add the onions when they're cooked.


----------



## Nosy

Thanks Mylie & others!


----------



## brandoula

Hi there, here are mine








Chicken Cacciatore
1 lg onion chopped
3 lb. chicken
2 6oz. cans tomato paste
4 oz sliced mushrooms
1 can diced tomatos, drained
1t salt
1-2 cloves garlic, minced
1-2t oregeno
1/2t celery seed
1 bay leaf
1/2c chicken broth
Place onions in bottom of crockpot. Add chicken. Stir together remaining ingrediants. Pour over chicken. Cook on low 7-9 hours, or high3-4 hours. Serve over pasta or rice.

This is a family favorite:
Crockpot Chili
2 1lb. can beans, drained
2 lb. tomatos, fresh or canned
1 lb. meat, browned (we use turkey)
2 med onion chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 T chili powder, adjust to taste
1t pepper
1t cumin
salt to taste
Put all ingrediants in crockpot. Low 10-12 hours, High 5-6 hours

Crockpot Chicken
3lb. chicken ,whole
2 carrots, diced
1 onion, diced
2 celery stalks with leaves, diced
2 t salt
1c. chicken broth
1/4t basil
1/4t sage
1/2t thyme
Place carrots, onions and celery in crockpot. Add chicken and over it, sprinkle salt, pepper, basil, sage, and thyme. Then pour broth over it. Cover and cook on low 7-8 hours or High 2 1/2-3 1/2 hours.

This one is super easy:
Crockpot BBQ Chicken
3 lb. of chicken
Bottle of BBQ sauce

Place chicken in crockpot with 1 bottle of BBQ sauce. Cook on low 4-5 hours.

And I haven't tried this one yet:

Curried Spiced Lentils and Spinach

1 1/2t curry powder
1/2t cumin
1t ginger
1/4t tumeric
1/4t cayenne
1 med onion chopped
2 garlic cloves minced
1c. lentils, rinsed
1/4c. converted rice (i'm going to try brown rice)
1 10oz package frozen spinach, broken up and partially thawed
2 c. veggie broth
salt to taste
Combine first 11 ingrediants in crockpot. Cover and cook on low 6 hours or until lentils are tender, but not mushy.

Good Luck


----------



## Amys1st

Here are some crockpot tips I recieved:

1. For best results, most manufacturers recommend that
the slow cooker be half to three-quarters full. Refer to
the manufacturer's instruction book accompanying your
pot.

2. Keep perishable foods, such as meats, poultry, fish,
and vegetables, refrigerated until preparation and
cooking time.

3. If you opt to cut up vegetables or meats the night
before you're planning to cook them, be sure to package
each different item separately and store in the
refrigerator.

4. Purchase roasts and other large cuts of meats in a
size and shape that will fit conveniently into your slow
cooker. Otherwise, plan on trimming the meat to fit.

5. To end up with the least amount of fat in finished
slow-cooker dishes, use lean meats and skinless poultry,
well trimmed of fat.

6. In general, avoid using completely frozen foods in the
slow cooker. If necessary, thaw frozen ingredients in a
microwave oven before adding to the cooker.

7. To avoid heat loss, refrain from removing the lid
during the first three-quarters of the cooking time. If
you peek often, an extensions of the cooking time maybe
required. Remove the lid only to stir food or check for
doneness.


----------



## weebitty2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st*
Sweet and Spicy KielbasaKielbasa (I do a lot of this at once and freeze it)
equal parts brown sugar and brown mustard.
Mix the sugar and mustard together and pour over sausage. Cook on medium about 6 hours

I'll hafta try it this way - we usually mix equal parts of mustard and strawberry jam for it - SUPER yummy!


----------



## ELKMama

Thanks to everyone for the great recipes. I got a crockpot about 3 months ago and haven't been impressed with the recipes in the booklet... Now I have *plenty* to try, including veggie ones.

I knew I could count on MDC.


----------



## Oregonicmama

i was eyeing the crockpots at Terget the other day but I thought "nah, I can't make anything veegie in a crock pot." I'm so happy I found this thread! Cooking dinner is so hard with the 3 yr old and the 6 weeks old. A crock pot and your recipes would make my life infinitely easier!


----------



## miziki

Ooh, there's a great recipe that I need to dig out for Moroccan Chicken in the slow cooker - full of dried plums, apricots, raisins, mix in a little honey at the end. Serve over whole wheat couscous that takes less than 5 minutes to make. Promise to post it as soon as I can recover it from "The Great Pile of Printed Recipes" that travels between our kitchen, den, and car... huh, organization? What's *that*?









FWIW, I checked out Rick Rodger's "Ready & Waiting" slow cooker book from the library based on some reviews of slow cooker books I read on amazon.com. http://rickrodgers.com/books/#ready

It's chock full of whole foods, from scratch recipes, but be forwarned that there is browning of meats and sauteeing of onions/shallots/etc. Rodgers gives fantastic, legit reasons for why this is much more preferable and how this very small investment of time yields such a greater flavor and resulting meal...

And I gotta say, I agree with the man completely! I'd far rather brown some meat or veggies in prep (20 min max!), throw it all in the slow cooker and walk away, then come back very near the end and perhaps take the cooking juices and reduce them down to a nice, flavorful sauce (less than 10 minutes!) than suffer through velveeta and mushroom soup-type "fast and easy but not very tasty" prepless meals. And believe me, peaceful prepping/cooking around here non-existent since my 22 month old dd, whom I love dearly and enjoy immensely, is into EVERYTHING even though we have set up her own little kitchen w/ pans and fake food etc. right near us (and yes, the kitchen is toddler proofed, but she still gets into absolutely everything!). Even for me, it is still possible to do the prep work, esp. if I do baby steps (chop onion night before and brown meat, the next morning while dd splashes in the sink I can assemble the rest and leave the rest to the slow cooker).

Great thread, by the way - can't wait to see more recipes!

-M


----------



## allismom

gottaknit said:


> I hear you on the whole-foods-impaired crockpot recipes. I checked out a cookbook from the library that called for a can of cream of mushroom soup and velveeta in almost every recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it isn't whole foods, but I started buying organic cream soups......cream of leak and potato is one......and using that!


----------



## Peony

I've adapted many of my favorite recipes to go in the crockpot, some don't have exact measurements or times, I usually just throw in however much I feel like.

Spinach Lentil Stew

½ cup chopped onion
2 minced garlic cloves
5 cups of water
1 cup of dried lentils
4 tsp veggie granules
3 tsp Worcestershire sauce
½ tsp thyme
1 bay leaf
1 cup of chopped carrots
14 ozs diced tomatoes
10 ozs chopped drained spinach
1 Tbs red wine vinegar or cider

Place in crockpot and cook.

Red Lentil Soup

2 cups of dried red lentils
½ tsp turmeric
5-6 cups of water
1 cup of chopped onion
1 can of diced tomatoes
1 Tsp ginger
½ tsp black mustard seeds
½ tsp cumin seeds
4 bay leaves
Minced garlic

Add to crock pot, cook all afternoon.

Black -Eyed Peas and Arame With Cilantro

2 cups of dries black-eyed peas
4 cups of water
1 cup arame soaked in cold water
2 Tbs tamari
2 Tbs maple syrup
Grated ginger root
1 tsp brown rice vinegar
Top with fresh or dried cilantro

Cook peas in crock pot, when tender add the remaining ingredients, warm, and serve over rice. Very good!

White Bean and Barley Soup

1 ½ cups dried northern beans
1 chopped onion
Miniced garlic
4 cups broth
3 meduim chopped carrots
2 chopped red bell peppers
2 celery sticks
½ cup pearl barley
2 bay leaves
½ tsp thyme
1 can diced tomatoes

Place in crockpot, cook until tender.

BBQ Crock-pot Chicken

1 pkg chicken breasts
1 ½ cups tomato sauce
Salt
3 Tbs honey
2 Tbs Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbs soy sauce
2 Tbs cider vinegar
Ground red pepper flakes
Garlic

Mix all ingredients in crock-pot, add chicken, coat well in sauce. Cook on high for 3 hours, shred chicken, replace in crock-pot. Serve on buns.


----------



## Peony

I forgot our apple cider recipe!

Mulled Apple Cider

1 container of apple juice
¼ cup brown sugar (I was going to try honey next time)
8 allspice berries
4 cinnamon sticks, broken
12 cloves
1 orange

Place cloves in oranges, place everything in crock-pot, and cook on high for 2.5-3 hours, remove spices, and squeeze out the orange.


----------



## Mama Lori

I like making beef brisket or beef stew in the crock pot. If you do brisket, it needs to cook a lot longer (at least 8 hours, unless you marinate overnight, then 6 hours).

I just put the beef in the crock pot, along with:
Papaya juice or apple juice (to tenderize)
Tomato sauce or tomato soup
Broth (chicken, beef, or veggie)
Crushed garlic
Black pepper (ground or whole peppercorns)
Splash of red wine (optional)
Chunked carrots
Halved potatoes
Quartered onion

I cook it on low all day. The carrots and potatoes don't need to cook as long as the beef; they can be added around 3-4 hours before serving.

Sometimes I leave out the potatoes, and instead serve it alongside mashed potatoes.


----------



## guest9969

I have a bunch of CP recipes I like but these 2 are my favorites:

*Mushroom Beef with Rice*

This one is my mother's recipe and I almost always have the ingredients on hand.

1 lb of stew meat
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup of white wine* (see note below)
1 beef bouillon cube
1 can of mushrooms (if you have them, they can be omitted)

Put all ingredients in crock pot. Cook until meat is tender. Stir it occasionally.

Serve over rice.

*If I'm pg or nursing, I omit the white wine and the beef bouillon and use a cup of beef broth instead.

Sooo good and really easy.

*Crock Pot Italian Beef*

In a Crock-pot combine and simmer at least 6 hours:

3 lb. Rump Roast
1 cup water
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 onion, diced

Remove roast from crock pot and slice thin. Remove any grease from pot. Leave beef out on a plate.

Then, in another pan (on the stove), add the liquid from the crock pot and add:

½ teaspoon garlic salt
½ teaspoon onion salt
½ teaspoon oregano
½ tsp basil
1 package of dry Italian dressing

Boil for 15 minutes. Put beef back into the crock-pot and pour juice over the roast and simmer for another 45 minutes.


----------



## Lucky

This is great! I just put this one in the crock-pot for 8 hrs on low.
We're having chicken tonight! Some brown rice and a green salad and dinner is DONE.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandoula*

Crockpot Chicken
3lb. chicken ,whole
2 carrots, diced
1 onion, diced
2 celery stalks with leaves, diced
2 t salt
1c. chicken broth
1/4t basil
1/4t sage
1/2t thyme
Place carrots, onions and celery in crockpot. Add chicken and over it, sprinkle salt, pepper, basil, sage, and thyme. Then pour broth over it. Cover and cook on low 7-8 hours or High 2 1/2-3 1/2 hours.

Good Luck









miziki- Your Moroccan Chicken sounds tasty. I hope you find it and post it.


----------



## sugarmoon

just bumping









I still want that moroccan chicken recipe too


----------



## pinky

Not morroccan, but here's a chicken/veggie coconut curry recipe--

2lbs. boneless chicken, cut up (I use half breasts, half thighs) OR 2-3 cans chickpeas
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1 T. curry powder or more to taste
3 medium potatoes or sweet potatoes, peeled (if you want) and diced
1 medium onion, chopped
1 can coconut milk2 tsp. hot sauce, more or less to taste
1 14 oz. can diced tomatoes with the juice (I use Muir Glen fire roasted)
1 package (10-14 oz) frozen veggies of your choice

Saute the chicken and onions together in a skillet with a little oil until the onions are soft and the chicken is browned. If using chickpeas, just saute the onions. Add the curry powder and toast for a minute or two. Scrape into the crock pot. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Add potatoes, coconut milk, tomatoes, hot sauce, and stir to combine. Cover and cook on low 6-8 hours. About 1/2 an hour before serving, stir in frozen veggies. Serve over cooked rice.

I have made this a number of different ways--chicken with white potatoes and mixed veggies; chickpeas with sweet potatoes and green beans; chickpeas with sweet potatoes and spinach. Enjoy!


----------



## lerlerler

you inspired me
i usually don't venture into this board but i stumbled into this thread, realized i had all the ingredients and made your dish tonight! It smells great so far (i added chili pastefor a kick instead of hot sauce)

thanks!


----------



## Lucky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinky*
Not morroccan, but here's a chicken/veggie coconut curry recipe--

2lbs. boneless chicken, cut up (I use half breasts, half thighs) OR 2-3 cans chickpeas
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1 T. curry powder or more to taste
3 medium potatoes or sweet potatoes, peeled (if you want) and diced
1 medium onion, chopped
1 can coconut milk2 tsp. hot sauce, more or less to taste
1 14 oz. can diced tomatoes with the juice (I use Muir Glen fire roasted)
1 package (10-14 oz) frozen veggies of your choice

Saute the chicken and onions together in a skillet with a little oil until the onions are soft and the chicken is browned. If using chickpeas, just saute the onions. Add the curry powder and toast for a minute or two. Scrape into the crock pot. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Add potatoes, coconut milk, tomatoes, hot sauce, and stir to combine. Cover and cook on low 6-8 hours. About 1/2 an hour before serving, stir in frozen veggies. Serve over cooked rice.

I have made this a number of different ways--chicken with white potatoes and mixed veggies; chickpeas with sweet potatoes and green beans; chickpeas with sweet potatoes and spinach. Enjoy!


mmmmm...I'm going to try this one, next. I like all of the different options for ingredients.


----------



## boingo82

:
Trying Pinky's recipe tomorrow - we also have all the stuff for that, and I thought we didn't have all the stuff for ANYTHING.


----------



## spsmom

one of my favorites is carnitas.

i just throw in a hunk of pork tenderloin, same amounts of water and chicken broth to cover meat, and some mexican seasonings (i usually just sprinkle some taco seasoning in) and cook on slow for about 5 hours but it depends on how much meat. i basically stick a fork in it and when it falls apart, it's done!

shred it with a fork and put in a tortilla with some balck beans. yummy. my favorite!

i am loving the other recipes. i think i am going ot use my cp more now!


----------



## sugarmoon

yum,yum...

we had mylie's mac and cheese last night, made my foster son *very* happy. mac and cheese is his favorite, whereas most crockpot recipes (eg soup, lentils, beans...) are, well, *not* his favorite









I made the mac and cheese a little simpler -- I doubled the amount, first of all, but i used less butter and just used all plain milk, no evap. milk. It works fine. Basically, it makes a cheesy baked custard w/ macaroni embedded in it!

OOh, I should try baked custard in the crockpot. MMMMM, yum, I could start it at night, and have custard for breakfast!









and! tonight we're having the curried lentils and spinach. I'll let you know how it comes out!


----------



## sugarmoon

Boingo82 --
your siggy just cracked me up! kind of opposite of my siggy, but much more like my life! Heck, some days, I think if I could acheive mediocrity, it might be an improvement.








ELsa


----------



## mama24-7

Thanks for the great ideas! I hate to cook and using the crock pot is not so much like cooking for me.

Sus


----------



## Momma2LiamandTara

These all sound great!! Can't wait to try them espically the morrocan chicken if that aprears!!


----------



## boingo82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gus'smama*
Boingo82 --
your siggy just cracked me up! kind of opposite of my siggy, but much more like my life! Heck, some days, I think if I could acheive mediocrity, it might be an improvement.








ELsa

THanks! It is a quote from the song "Insanity" by Boingo.


----------



## boingo82

MMMMmmmm Pinky.
Had the curry tonight - DH brought some to me at work since it got done while I was still here... All my coworkers were jealous. We accidentally put in 2x the curry powder- oops - but it was still SOO good.
Going to try some more of these.


----------



## CryPixie83

I'm so happy to see this thread- I got my very first crockpot for Solstice


----------



## srenea04

just lurking.Can't wait for more recipes.


----------



## Oregonicmama

What ever happened to the chocolate pudding cake recipe?


----------



## crunchy_mama

I have recently dusted off the crockpot to help with meal prep. I made meat loaf Saturday with ground venison, it turned out great. I am not usually a meat loaf fan, but was craving some home cooking. Today I am making a Turkey Breast, which smells yummy already- it also works to help me clear the pantry. I had some whole berry cranberry sauce for some bizarre reason that I needed to use. The recipe called for the cranberry sauce, sugar- which I think could easily be substituted or omitted as it also calls for 1/2 c apple juice- I used orange, cloves, allspice, and cinnamon- I used pumpkin pie spice and a T of vinegar. Pour over top and cook for 5 -6 hours, although mine might take longer as it called for half of a turkey breast, I cut my breast in half, but put both halves in as I have a big crockpot and didn't see any sense to cook the other half separately. I am preparing some wild rice stuffing to go with this, which I have never tried either(I have wild rice and celery I need to use!).

Oh, the curried chicken looks good!


----------



## StarMama

oooh I'm loving this thread! I've tried so many crockpot recipes, after looking up recipes online and SO many of them are either gross, bland, or taste very VERY insta-foodish/processed, which is saying a lot for me, because while I'm an avid mothering.com AP mama, I'm not such a "natural" mama when it comes to food (although I would like to be, but it just seems like such a challange!) and find many "pre-processed" foods to not be total yucky (at least sometimes...).

So I wanted to share one recipe I do that is SO good! I actually got it off MDC here prior to Orion's birth as "birth food", but have no idea who posted it... I'm just going to copy and paste what I have which is NOT a crockpot recipe, just a "simmer on the stove" deal, but it works SO well in a crockpot too! You just need to cook it long enough to heat it through, but leaving it on low all day the flavors are much yummier









I REALLY like this one because it freezes so well, and everything on the list is stuff that *keeps* (freezing the meat and corn) so I can always have the stuff on hand to make this. I'm really bad about perishable foods going bad before I get to use them, so this is great for me









1 envelope taco seasoning
1 can dark kidney beans
1 can pinto beans
1 can black beans (I don't like black beans so I sub. white beans very good too)
1 jar salsa
1 can corn
2 cans water
1 lb. or ground turkey or beef (or leave out/add more beans to make this a meatless recipe)

Brown the meat. In a crockpot or large soup pot, add meat and all remaining ingredients. Bring almost to a boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer for as long as needed! (Read: for a quick birth, it is ready to eat when heated through. Or, it can simmer all day if you won't need it until later!) Note: If freezing soup, simply freeze after all ingredients are mixed. No need to bring to boil.

Serve with tortilla chips and top with sour cream and cheese.

This is another recipe that I have in my "dinners to freeze" word document that is easy and very yummy. Not quite as wonderfully healthy as most of the ones you guys posted, but its really yummy and very easy:

Potato Soup

I posted this in answer to a question, but it is probably the one of our families favorite meals. I do not give amounts as it depends in how much will fit in your crock pot. I use a "Rotato" potato peeler and food proccessr for all the slicing. I even found a ceramic "potato bowl" to serve it in at a thrift store. (Only for company, we dip out of the pot!)
This is one of our family favorites and is SO easy and relatively cheap. I half fill a crockpot with water. I then add peeled and sliced potatos until the crock is filled, but the potatoes don't stick out of the water (to turn brown). I then add a generous amount of onion powder and salt- (We don't like the texture of "real" onions). Cook this several hours- depending on high or low and time constraints. Near serving time, check the salt level- (potatos need a lot) and onion powder, adjust if needed, stir, add enough cream or milk to "whiten" it- you'll see. Then add as much shredded, cubed or sliced cheese as you wish. The cheese added gets melted in and isn't so flavorful without lots- so I always sprinkle some in each bowl as well. Serve with bacon bits as a topping. Cheese- bacon bits and a dollop of sour cream is a nice presentation, though adding sour cream to the soup makes it more sour than we prefer. I have frozen the leftovers before, I find a 9x13 plastic pan, with soup cube popped out after freezing and then stored in a 2 gallon baggie to be the best way to stack it in the freezer.


----------



## davmon

another lurker - I've had a slow cooker for ages and i think i've used it twice - can't wait to cull some recipes from here - thanks everyone!!









mona


----------



## miziki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momma2LiamandTara*
These all sound great!! Can't wait to try them espically the morrocan chicken if that aprears!!


OK, sorry it has taken me so long, but here it is:

Moroccan Chicken a la Slow Cooker

3 lbs drumsticks (or your choice of chicken cuts, though boneless will take less time to cook!!!)
1/2 lb carrots (peeled & chopped or use baby carrots)
1/3 cup olive oil
1 large yellow onion, thinly sliced
2 teaspoons ground ginger
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon saffron threads
1 1/2 cups chicken stock
1/2 cup honey
4 1/2 ounces pitted prunes
4 1/2 ounces dried apricots, chopped

# Heat the oil in a large pan, and brown the chicken pieces in batches. Remove from pan. NOTE: If using skin, leave on for browning and then remove skin before putting into crock pot unless you want to de-fat/skim off the fat later. Plus, this extra fat really screws w/ the heat/cooking time, so best to remove it BEFORE the crockpot!

# Pour off all but 1 tablespoon of the oil, and add the onion & carrots, cooking and stirring until starting to soften (2-3 min?)

# Stir in the spices and cook for 1 minute. Remove from heat.

# Add chicken pieces to crock pot, then cover with chopped prunes and apricots, finally covering this with the onion/carrot/stock mixture.

# Cook on low for 4-6 hrs, but as crockpots can vary, check for doneness and cook until chicken is cooked to your satisfaction.

# At this point, the dried fruit should be very soft, chicken should be done, and broth will not be thick.

# DON'T SKIP THIS STEP (it doesn't take that long, and really makes the sauce)! Pour off the broth into a pan, add honey, and reduce over med or med-high heat so the sauce thickens slightly, like the consistency of warm maple syrup (or to your liking, really). Add some of this reduced sauce back into crock pot to coat chicken and serve the rest (like gravy!) for any sauce-fiends you may have.









Serving suggestions: Serve with couscous (we use whole wheat, cooks in less than 5 minutes) and a green veggie (like a side of peas or make a salad).

Veg version: Use chickpeas instead of chicken or chicken-like TVP. For vegans, if you can find a good substitute for honey, you're all set.


----------



## Mylie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovelocks*
What ever happened to the chocolate pudding cake recipe?


I haven't been able to type very well...I caught Fifths disease from one of my students and all my joints are inflamed and moving and typing is really hard lately...But I am going to get this one typed. I will try to post others I promised during good times also...Love Mylie xx









Crockpot chocolate pudding cake

1 cup flour
1/2 cup white sugar
2 T cocoa
2 T baking powder
1/2 t salt
1/2 cup milk
2 T veg. oil
1 T vanilla
1/2 cup chopped nuts(can omit...I do)

Sauce....
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup cocoa
1 1/2 cup hot water

Spray the inside of crockpot with cooking spray. Mix all cake ingredients in med. bowl and mix till smooth..Add to crockpot..

Mix your cocoa and brown sugar in small bowl and add hot water and mix till smooth.

Pour over the cake batter evenly.Do not mix...

Cover and cook on high for 2 to 2 1/2 hours or till your toothepick is clean when inserted...When done turn off crockpot and let sit for 30-40 minutes...

The sauce will be at the bottem....Spoon a chunk of cake on a plate and spoon some sauce on top ...Very good...We serve it with Breyers vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Lucky

I've used my slow cooker much more since this thread appeared.
Everthing here sounds so good. I'm trying all of the ecipes out one by one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leomom

I'm making the curry chicken tomorrow! Can't wait to see how it turns out.

I want to try the Morrocan chicken next week. What are saffron threads?


----------



## sleeping queen

I'm printing this thread for the recipes.







I only do two things that my family will eat.









Roast. I take can of french onion soup and cover my roast overnight and let it marinade. In the morning I cut up potatoes and carrots, put them in the bottom of the crock and then place roast and marinade on top ; cook on low all day. Yummy

Chicken tacos. I take several boneless , skinless chicken breast and place them in the crock. Usually 1-2 lbs. I mix taco mix with 1/2 cup water and pour over the chicken. It cooks on low 4-6 hours depending on how many breasts you use. The last hour I pull apart the meat so that the seasoning can be distributed through all the meat. Serve with whole wheat shells and fresh tomatoe, lettuce, cheese and whatever else you like on your tacos.


----------



## Astrid

:


----------



## Oregonicmama

heehee!! I LOVE this thread!!!

Thank you Mylie, I hope you feel better soon. I'm a junk food junkie and that cake sounds awesome. My partner is coming home this week after a month away and I think I might make it to celebrate his return!

I had to have my library order "Fresh from the Veg. Slowcooker" and I got it today!!! I am so excited. If any of you reading this are Eugene Mamas you'd better not put in a request yet or I'll be very mad...I want my full 9 weeks!! LOL
The recipes in this book look awesome, especially the breakfast ones.


----------



## Zhlake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleeping queen*
Chicken tacos. I take several boneless , skinless chicken breast and place them in the crock. Usually 1-2 lbs. I mix taco mix with 1/2 cup water and pour over the chicken. It cooks on low 4-6 hours depending on how many breasts you use. The last hour I pull apart the meat so that the seasoning can be distributed through all the meat. Serve with whole wheat shells and fresh tomatoe, lettuce, cheese and whatever else you like on your tacos.










One of the boards that I frequent had a recipe circulate that everyone loved! It was basically the same as your recipe except that you put the taco seasoning on the chicken breasts then put a jar of salsa on top (16 oz) and then cook. Everyone raved about it!


----------



## Thursday Girl

signing up


----------



## HelloKitty

Yummmmmmmmmm choco pudding cake


----------



## Thursday Girl

ok so i followed a link and found a recipe for bread (whoch is great b/c our oven is broken) but it's for one of the round smaller crockpot's and we have an oval (6 qt i think). does anyone know if you can just double the recipe wouldn't that change the cooking time. Pluss the bread would be wider in the middle so the middle might not get done.

Thanks for any help

Courtney


----------



## UrbanPlanter

I was just coming here to post the same question, JM









I have a 6 qt crockpot too, and most of the recipes in my cookbook are for a 4 qt. What about the recipes on this thread? Are they for a 4qt? Can I double them if they are? What if a cookbook doesn't specify the size of the crockpot?

So far, I have been doubling recipes for 4qt crockpots, but sometimes I have too much to put in the pot.


----------



## Benji'sMom

SLOW COOKER PINTO BEAN AND PASTA SOUP

1 small onion, choppped
2 tsp minced garlic if you like garlic
4 cans vegetable stock
1 can Rotell, with liquid
1 can pinto beans, drained
4 oz macaroni, uncooked (I like whole wheat)
1 box frozen spinach - you can put it in still frozen
salt & pepper to taste
Parmesan cheese

Put everything in the slow cooker, except cheese. Cook on low 4-5 hours.
Serve with Parmesan & french bread.

I have a 6 qt slow cooker.


----------



## miziki

*bump*

...anyone have any good crockpot suggestions for _*summer*_?? If so, please share!


----------



## bleurae

:

I make carnitas or even shredded beef with pork or beef roast and then add some water and a splash of red wine then I add a container of freshly made salsa from my Natural Foods Co-Op and I don't ever need other seasoning. It is done when it falls apart with a fork. I use it then to make tacos or even with a lil shredded cheese in tortillas to make my own flautas.

I am thrilled to see this thread and cannot wait to try the curry recipes and the Moroccan chicken.


----------



## kangamitroo

AMB8301~ thanks for that shockingly simple red lentil soup recipe.

i received a slow cooker from my mil and did not use it. she then checked "fresh from the vegetarian slow cooker" from her library for me. everything looked amazing (and i want to own the book) but i still didn't use it.








i think i was feeling intimidated. i needed something simple to get started.

keep the recipes coming--especially veggie ones. beans and grains with little to no pre-cooking.


----------



## Keeta

kangamitroo - I did the same thing - checked "Fresh From the Vegetarian Slow Cooker" out of the library, and ended up buying it! My fave so far is "Almost Irish Stew". Soooo good. And easily adaptable to whatever veggies you have lying around!


----------



## daekini

this is a simple split pea soup that I made today - it's delicious!!

Layer in this order:
1 lb split peas
2 c diced cooked ham if you aren't vegetarian
1 c diced carrots
1 med onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed or minced
2 bay leaves
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
5 c Boiling water

cook 4-5 hours on high heat.

If you like the consistency of the soup leave it like it is, otherwise add either 1 c hot milk or 1 c hot water (I used vegetable stock instead of water) after cooking!

mmmmm!


----------



## VikingKvinna

Ooo, I'm glad this thread got resurrected! I have been thinking about doing some more crock-pot cooking, as the weather is predicted to turn colder soon (I hope! it's still in the 80s here, ugh), and the various and sundry complaints of pregnancy are taking their toll. Seems like the last few days all I've done all afternoon is make dinner, KWIM?

Anyway, am going to try scalloped potatoes and (turkey) ham in the crockpot tomorrow. I'm just going to wing it. Will let you know how it comes out!

~Nick


----------



## CaraboosMama

what a great thread! I had been looking for new crockpot recipes for winter (I have really only used it for Chili & Bean soups so far)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a dairy free substitute for Cream of Mushroom soup? So many recipes call for it & I usually just use unsweeteened soymilk & some flour to thicken (with mixed results!







)

Thanks!

Kate


----------



## VikingKvinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaraboosMama*
Does anyone have a suggestion for a dairy free substitute for Cream of Mushroom soup? So many recipes call for it & I usually just use unsweeteened soymilk & some flour to thicken (with mixed results!







)

You can make a white sauce -- start with a roux (equal parts butter or oil and flour, stirred together in a saucepan) then add either chicken broth or veggie broth, or soymilk, or both. Depending on the final recipe, I add a splash of Worcestershire and a splash of hot sauce, too, and some garlic powder, salt and pepper. Let it boil for at least a minute, stirring, to thicken. That would be more reliably thick than just soymilk and flour. If you really want the mushrooms in there, you can saute them briefly and then add them.

HTH!
~Nick


----------



## CaraboosMama

thanks!


----------



## VikingKvinna

Whoops! Double post...


----------



## just6fish

gus'smama said:


> I tried to do my fave spicy maple black beans (to serve over rice) in the crockpot, but it was a dud -- But, I think it would work okay if I sauteed the onions and spices first.
> QUOTE]
> 
> i WOULD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR REGULAR RECIPE FOR THESE IF YOU DON'T MIND. thEY SOUND great!!!!!


----------



## daekini




----------



## tessamami

Keep them coming!


----------



## rose angel

EASY CHUNKY MINESTRONE

You may have to vary the amt of veggies depending on the size of crock pot, mine is a medium one.

To crock pot add:

2 cut up carrots
3 cut up celery ribs
2 medium zuchini, sliced into chunks
half an onion, chopped
a couple cloves garlic, squished
a can of diced tomatoes with juice
a handful of shredded spinach
a diced potato, if you wish
a drained can of garbanzo beans, kidney beans or a combination thereof
a tablespoon or so of italian seasoning
some salt and pepper
add broth to one inch of top of crock pot

Put in crock pot on low in the morning, and dinner is ready when you are. Top with a little parmesan, add some cooked noodles to the bowls too if you like. Serve with bread or crackers. This is my kids favorite.


----------



## HelloKitty

Ooooh I LURVE Minestrone - that sounds delicious!


----------



## Threefold




----------



## lenore80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
this is a simple split pea soup that I made today - it's delicious!!

Layer in this order:
1 lb split peas
2 c diced cooked ham if you aren't vegetarian
1 c diced carrots
1 med onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed or minced
2 bay leaves
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
5 c Boiling water

cook 4-5 hours on high heat.

If you like the consistency of the soup leave it like it is, otherwise add either 1 c hot milk or 1 c hot water (I used vegetable stock instead of water) after cooking!

mmmmm!

Should you pre-soak the peas, or just throw them in the crockpot?


----------



## SpringRain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenore80*
Should you pre-soak the peas, or just throw them in the crockpot?

I just tossed them in and it came out great. I made this last night and it was wonderful...and I don't usually like split pea soup! Even my picky eater ate a good portion. I made some yummy French bread to go with it!


----------



## VikingKvinna

I was cleaning out/reorganizing my recipes today (a task that was LONG overdue!) and came across this one. Remembered how good it was, and promptly pulled out the ol' crockpot. It's cooking right now and smells sooo yummy.

*Chicken Adobo*

5 garlic cloves, minced
1 medium onion, diced
3/4 cup apple cider vinegar
3/4 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup water
2 lbs chicken -- dark meat, on the bone, is best

Combine it all in the crockpot and cook until the chicken is tender and falling off the bone. Serve with rice and a green veggie!

Enjoy!
~Nick


----------



## monocyte

What a great thread!!!

I have some easy fallish deserts I will post later!


----------



## gratefulbambina




----------



## lenore80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpringRain*
I just tossed them in and it came out great. I made this last night and it was wonderful...and I don't usually like split pea soup! Even my picky eater ate a good portion. I made some yummy French bread to go with it!

Bumping this thread. Pea soup turned out great. Im going to try the chicken recipe someone posted earlier today...


----------



## mommy2girlies

definetly subbing to this one!







:







: keep 'em coming! i love my crockpot!!

im doing a pork toploin roast in my crockpot this week and would love any recipes/ideas involving apples/sauce/juice....thanks









kelly


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenore80*
Should you pre-soak the peas, or just throw them in the crockpot?

oops! I wan't able to get on-line for a while so I missed this question. Yes, like a pp said, just toss them in!








ali


----------



## sugarmoon

Here's the recipe for spicy maple black beans that someone asked for. It is not really precise, cause I do it a bit differently each time. As I posted earlier, when I tried it in the crockpot, it didn't work, but I didnt' sautee the onions first, and I think if you do that, it will work fine.

Sautee chopped onions and/or garlic (1-2 onions, 2-4 cloves garlic) in olive oil. Add crushed red pepper, as much as you like -- I use about 2-3 teaspoons, I think) (this can be left out and then sprinkled on individual dishes at the end). Add 2 cans of un-drained black beans, or equivilant of soaked and pre-cooked dried beans. Add 1/2 -1 cup of real maple syrup ( I like grade B for better flavor) depending how sweet you like it. On the stove top, I cook this for 15-20 min, simmering to cook down liquid a bit, but not all the way. In the crockpot, it could probably be all day, or just a few hours, since you dont' really need to cook any of the ingredients, just get the flavors to combine. Also, maybe in a crockpot it would be good to drain the beans, since the liquid won't cook down?

I like this served over rice, with sharp cheddar cheese, or in a burrito, again with sharp cheddar. Yum.

Sorry if this is poorly written. I have mastitis and my brain is on s..l...o...w... today :LOL


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
this is a simple split pea soup that I made today - it's delicious!!

Layer in this order:
1 lb split peas
2 c diced cooked ham if you aren't vegetarian
1 c diced carrots
1 med onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, crushed or minced
2 bay leaves
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
5 c Boiling water

cook 4-5 hours on high heat.

If you like the consistency of the soup leave it like it is, otherwise add either 1 c hot milk or 1 c hot water (I used vegetable stock instead of water) after cooking!

mmmmm!

I'm making this right now. I put in a ham shank instead of cubed ham. It smells so good already. Will let you know how it comes out for me flavor wise with the shank in place of cubes.


----------



## melissa_honeybee

I just copied a bunch of recipes from this thread, can't wait to try them out!...Crockpot meals are easy and that's what I'll need when the baby is born!


----------



## Silvercrest79

The split pea soup was AWESOME, we all enjoyed!!! Tasted just fine w/out the cubes, the shank lent plenty of flavor. Next time I'm going to dice some potatoes but that is just cuz I like a few taters in my soup and I usually have some that need to be used up. I tend to buy them when they are .99 for ten lbs and then forget they are in the cabinet.







: Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Softheart

I'm trying the split pea this week as well. Can I turn it on low right away, or don't you usually have to turn crocks on high for the first 30 minutes or so? Thanks!


----------



## Threefold

I made this tonight








:

*Chicken and Salsa"*
two legs on bone (minus skin) and a few other random leftovers from last nights roast chicken
2 large tomotoes, chopped
1 medium onion chopped
1 large carrot, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
5 cloves garlic, mashed
1 cup salsa
salt and pepper to taste

We ate it with rice and I added sesame seeds and salt at the table.

I am waiting anxiously for some of these deserts!!


----------



## Threefold

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Softheart*
I'm trying the split pea this week as well. Can I turn it on low right away, or don't you usually have to turn crocks on high for the first 30 minutes or so? Thanks!

I usually have to do low right away, it's always fine.


----------



## numom499

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mylie*
Brown Beans....I make this veggie and non-veggie depending on what night it is....Very good both ways and cheap...

1 pound of dried pinto beans,washed and picked through
1 large onion sliced into rings
onion powder
salt and pepper
4 slices of bacon(can leave it out,I do alot)
couple pinches of baking soda

Put your pinto beans in crockpot and cover with water...I usually fill the pot 3/4 way full...Add you baking soda(helps with unwanted gas).If you want the bacon in slice the bacon pieces into 1/4 inch.Put those in...Add in your onion slices and add onion powder and salt and pepper...couple shakes of each...Cook on low all day for 8-10 hours...This will be more watery when it is finished...I turn off the crockpot and remove the dish and allow it to sit on the counter for an hour...This cools and thickens the bean broth...Then I add more seasoning to taste...I serve this with cornbread hot out of the oven...Very cheap meal...Very filling...We like it...But be sure to season it real good or it will be too bland..


Hi! I made this tonight! Thank you so much. Everyone loved it. I was a little skeptical about it having enough flavor, but it wa sreally delicious, hearty and filling. I served it with cornbread as you suggested. A perfect meal. Cheap too









Thanks again.


----------



## Lucky Charm

Gus'smama, thanks for the maple black bean recipe!!









dalaimama, that sounds awesome!

I adore split pea soup, but my husband hates it, so I dont bother. But I might try it, and split the batch and freeze part then eat over a few days the other batch.


----------



## SpringRain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rose angel*
EASY CHUNKY MINESTRONE

You may have to vary the amt of veggies depending on the size of crock pot, mine is a medium one.

To crock pot add:

2 cut up carrots
3 cut up celery ribs
2 medium zuchini, sliced into chunks
half an onion, chopped
a couple cloves garlic, squished
a can of diced tomatoes with juice
a handful of shredded spinach
a diced potato, if you wish
a drained can of garbanzo beans, kidney beans or a combination thereof
a tablespoon or so of italian seasoning
some salt and pepper
add broth to one inch of top of crock pot

Put in crock pot on low in the morning, and dinner is ready when you are. Top with a little parmesan, add some cooked noodles to the bowls too if you like. Serve with bread or crackers. This is my kids favorite.

I made this yesterday and it was fabulous! The kids loved it and it had so many veggies! I added the potato and did shell noodles, but left off the parmesan, and it was very filling.


----------



## Threefold

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numom499*
Hi! I made this tonight! Thank you so much. Everyone loved it. I was a little skeptical about it having enough flavor, but it wa sreally delicious, hearty and filling. I served it with cornbread as you suggested. A perfect meal. Cheap too









Thanks again.

Oh yes! Pinto Beans always come out just perfectly in the crock pot. My dd and dh will inhale them with nothing but sea salt added! I had I don't know how many "this is how to cook beans" lessons from various Mexican neighbors and relatives and the ONLY way I am successful is with the crock pot.









Does anyone have those dessert recipes yet?


----------



## Threefold

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*
definetly subbing to this one!







:







: keep 'em coming! i love my crockpot!!

im doing a pork toploin roast in my crockpot this week and would love any recipes/ideas involving apples/sauce/juice....thanks









kelly

I've made mulled cider in the crock pot. I actually just used the mulled cider tea bags and 1 gallon apple juice. Kept it simmering throughout a party and it was very cozy!


----------



## Eggie

:







:


----------



## isosmom

I think this might be the best thread ever.


----------



## cjr

Beef dip

cheap cut of roast
2 cups of beef stock
1/2 c of soy sauce or tamari (will need salt if using tamari)
whole pepper corns
garlic powder
rosemary
thyme

Turn on low all day, remove and strain broth through cheesecloth. Use the broth to dip. Stuff the beef into some crusty rolls. Very good.


----------



## cielle

I just went thru and c&p'd a ton of recipes. You are all awesome!


----------



## Wabi Sabi

Are you all sick of beans yet? If not, here's another one for you:

Frijoles Charros

1 lb. dried pinto beans
3-4 c. of stock (chicken, veggie, whatever you prefer...)
2-3 stalks of chopped celery
2-3 cut up carrots
14.5 oz. can of tomatoes (I like the fire-roasted ones








)
1 tbs. dried oregano
2 slices uncooked bacon
3-4 c. water
salt and pepper to taste

Soak the beans overnight and rinse/drain. Add all ingredients to crockpot and stir it all up. Fill the rest of the way with water. Cook on low until beans are tender (my crockpot is really hot so it doesn't take all that long, but you'll have to play around with yours to find out how long it takes).

Top with fresh cilantro if desired.

Vegetarians can leave out the bacon, I'm not sure if it would still have as much flavor...? Perhaps there is something you can substitute in its place that will give it a slightly smoky taste...?


----------



## daekini

I'm making the frijoles charros today - without bacon - I'll let you know how it turns out! Hopefully the fire-roasted tomatoes you suggested will make up for the lack of bacon.








ali


----------



## Momtwice

subscribing.









Looking for dairy free gluten free recipes, hope I find some here.


----------



## HomeBirthMommy

Subscribing, too. I just got a crockpot and I have only used it once. I am especially interested in veggie recipes, too. Thanks for all that have already posted.


----------



## nora--not a llama

Keep 'em coming, Mommas!!
This thread is making my mouth water...


----------



## EricaLeigh

I have a crock pot that I have only used a few times. It requires me to plan ahead & make the meal in the am. But this thread is inspiration!


----------



## Holiztic

The crockpot I got 2 years ago for christmas has made chili and brisket and that is all! I am a whiz in the fast and fresh world of cooking but slow cookers have always perplexed me (also have the can of cream of x soup kind of recipe book that calls for lots of processed (and nasty) ingredients!)

Thank you to all who have shared, I've got a whole winter worth of dinners to plan!!

I think my DH is going to LOVE you all! (I already do!)


----------



## Elowyn

Well, it's not veggie, but it's dairy-free (and gluten-free, I believe)

Mexican Chicken

Three chicken breasts (boneless/skinless or not, your choice)
6 Tbsp of your favorite salsa
Cover chicken w/ salsa in the crockpot. Add water to cover the chicken. Cook 5-6 hrs on low (2-3 on high?). Chicken is falling apart & spicy when done, I serve this over rice. I discard most of the salsa, but you wouldn't have to. It might also be good with some jalapenos thrown in. I just made up the recipe the other night, and liked how it turned out.

ETA: I split each breast into three meals' worth, so I get 9 meals out of this dish. Yummy!


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
Are you all sick of beans yet? If not, here's another one for you:

Frijoles Charros
Vegetarians can leave out the bacon, I'm not sure if it would still have as much flavor...? Perhaps there is something you can substitute in its place that will give it a slightly smoky taste...?

I made this without the bacon and it was delicious! I think the fire roasted tomatoes are the key.


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holiztic*
I am a whiz in the fast and fresh world of cooking but slow cookers have always perplexed me (also have the can of cream of x soup kind of recipe book that calls for lots of processed (and nasty) ingredients!)

Can we start a "fast and fresh" thread, too?


----------



## Czen:)

I put Elowyns Mexican Chicken on ou meal plan this week. Thanks Elowyn!

BTW, I do great baked apples in my slow cooker if anyone is interested I can post the recipe.

Czen


----------



## leomom

I made the Chicken Cacciatore from page 1 and it was delicious! The chicken was so moist!


----------



## gethane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Czen*
I put Elowyns Mexican Chicken on ou meal plan this week. Thanks Elowyn!

BTW, I do great baked apples in my slow cooker if anyone is interested I can post the recipe.

Czen

Please do! I've tried baked apples a couple times (once in oven, once on grill) and they've never turned out very tasty. I'd love new way to try them.


----------



## earthmama369

It's neat that this thread came up; I just tried a new recipe in our crockpot and it came out really well, so I came in to the office to type it up. I'll just type it up here instead.

The original source of this recipe is the Vegetable Indian Curry in the Vegetarian Slow-Cooker cookbook. I changed it a lot, though, because I didn't have all the ingredients and had some other things I wanted to use up. I just want to make sure I'm giving credit where credit is due though.









1 head cauliflower, broken into florets
6 small red potatoes, cubed
2 carrots, sliced
1 small bunch (dinosaur) kale, chopped
1 large can diced tomatoes

Throw this all into the crockpot.

2 onions, diced
cumin seeds
curry
coriander powder
ginger
minced garlic

Saute the onions in olive oil, then toast the cumin seeds for the last minute or so of the onions' cooking. Add a whole lotta curry and ginger (2 tbs.?) and slightly less coriander (1 1/2 tbs.?) and a spoonful of minced garlic. Heat through then add everything to the crockpot.

Cook on high for 2-3 hours or low all day. Serve over rice. (I just used the 20-minute rice.)

Yum.


----------



## Elowyn

I do my baked apples in the oven (so I guess I shouldn't post the recipe, as this is the slow-cooker thread







) Do share your slow-cooker apples recipe, Czen! I love some baked apples!


----------



## Czen:)

Sorry I'm so slow to reply! Here it is:

Baked Apples

6 baking apples (Rome, Granny Smith, Breaburn, or Gala)
1 Cup packed brown sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/3 cup dried cherries or cranberries
1/3 cup raisins
1/3 cup slivered almonds lightly toasted (I've never toasted them and its been great)
1 tbs butter cut in 1/4 inch pieces
1/2 cup apple juice or cider

Mix brown sugar with cinnamon and nutmeg in a medium bowl. Set aside 1/4 cup sugar mix for topping. Add cherries, raisins, and almonds and combine to make filling.

Core apples 3/4 way down. With a melon baller, scrape out a small cavity (about a 1/4 cup). Peel top 1/3 of the apples. Stuff some filling in each cavity. Reserve excess filling.

Place prepared apples in ceramic pot of slow cooker. Sprinkle remaining sugar and spice mix over tops. Dot each with 1/2 tsp butter. Pour apple juice around edges. Cover and cook on low for 4 hours (mine are done earlier then this but I think my cooker is on the hot side).

Hope you like it!
Czen


----------



## daekini

mmm that sounds delicious!
A friend of mine (HokieMum) just gave me this recipe, I've not made it myself but her apple butter tastes wonderful!

Crock Pot Apple Butter

5 1/2 lb summer apples, peeled and diced
4 cups white sugar
2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp cloves
1/4 tsp salt

Place to apples in your crock pot. Mix remaining ingredients in a
separate bowl and then pour over apples. Toss to coat evenly. Cover
and cook the mixture on HIGH for 1 hour. Turn down to LOW and cook for
an addition 8 to 9 hours. Uncover for the last hour of cooking. If the
apples are still clumpy, use a wire wisk to break them up. If the apple
butter seems to watery, you may cook uncovered longer.

Hot pack into sterile jars and process in a boiling water bath for 10
minutes.


----------



## jlbaby

i just made this chili a few weeks ago - very very simple and easy (which is just my style during the workweek!!)

Vegetarian Chili (fits 3qt. slow cooker)
1 can pinto beans
1 can kidney beans
1 can crushed tomatoes
2 tbsp tomato paste
1 cup meatless soy crumbles
2 cups water

that's it! mix 'em all up, season to taste. cook on low 8-10 hours and you have a very thick, hearty chili.


----------



## crystalpea2005

:







:







i would love love love to here some of those yummy recipies.....i just got the internet, im really happy us moms can do this.i find that this chatting thing is kind of confusing.if anyone has any advice that would be great




























take care of eachother..........


----------



## guest9969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
Crock Pot Apple Butter

That sounds awesome! My mother used to make homemade Apple Butter and I loved it. Pumpkin butter too.







I will definitely be making this one!


----------



## SpringRain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GriffinsMom*
That sounds awesome! My mother used to make homemade Apple Butter and I loved it. Pumpkin butter too.







I will definitely be making this one!

Oh! Pumpkin butter sounds heavenly. I'm off to search for a recipe!


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crystalpea2005*







:







:







i would love love love to here some of those yummy recipies.....i just got the internet, im really happy us moms can do this.i find that this chatting thing is kind of confusing.if anyone has any advice that would be great




























take care of eachother..........


----------



## sovereignqueen

mmmmmm
Thanks!


----------



## aswbarry

Found this thread while searching through new posts. I am so excited about it I've got to subscribe. Thanks all!


----------



## Miss Juice

WOW!!!

I just came over to post a thread about crockpot suggestions, but I'm glad I did a search first! There's a lot to get started with here...

You mamas rock. I can't wait to try all the bean recipes. (Sadly, DH is allergic to chicken. There are some awesome looking chicken recipes in here.)


----------



## bendmom

Does anyone have a great potato chowder recipe they wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## SpringRain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bendmom*
Does anyone have a great potato chowder recipe they wouldn't mind sharing?

A friend gave me this one, but I haven't tried it as we are non-dairy here and I haven't had time to mess around with subs. If you try it, let me know how it turns out!

************************************
8 potatoes (peeled or not) chopped
1 onion, chopped
2 celery ribs chopped
2 carrots, peeled and chopped small
1 can chicken broth
2 T dried parsley
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 cup milk
1/2 cup flour
sliced green onions, grated cheese, and chopped bacon for toppings

Put all ingredients down to and including the pepper into the crockpot. Add water to within 1" of the top of the crockpot (this recipe is for a 5 qt, so adjust accordingly). Cook on high for 8 hours. 1 hour before serving, put milk into a small container with a lid, add flour and shake till well mixed. Add to the soup.
************************************


----------



## SpringRain

Here's another chicken one.... (sorry mytwogals!)

2 medium onions, sliced or chopped
2 tsp bottled minced garlic or 4 cloves garlic, minced
3/4 lb skinless, boneless chicken breasts or thighs
1 (14.5 oz)can diced tomatoes (you can sub 2 fresh tomatoes if you like...we like the muir glen organic stewed here)
1 (6 oz)can tomato paste
2 tbsp wine vinegar
2 bay leaves
1 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp dried rosemary, crushed or 1 tbsp fresh
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 cup of sliced mushrooms
1 pkg (8 oz) dried pasta (I throw in whatever I have on hand...usually whole wheat)
Grated Parmesan cheese (optional - we don't add it because we are dairy free)

In a 3-1/2 to 4-1/2 quart crockpot, place the onions and garlic. Add chicken to crockpot. In a mixing bowl combine undrained tomatoes, tomato paste, vinegar, bay leaves, sugar, rosemary, salt, and pepper; mix well. Pour over chicken.

Cover and cook on LOW heat setting for 7 hours. Or, cook on HIGH heat setting for 3-1/2 hours.

When ready to serve, remove bay leaves. Stir mushrooms into chicken mixture; cook for 5 to 10 minutes more to heat through. Meanwhile, cook pasta according to package directions. Serve the chicken and sauce over the hot cooked pasta; sprinkle with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## SpringRain

I made this one last weekend!







We eat a lot of turkey around here...not just for Thanksgiving, so this is a great one for us. The trick with this one is to use a nice wine...cooking wine just doesn't cut it.

********************************
Stuffed Turkey Breast

1/4 c Butter; melted
1 sm Onion; finely chopped
1/2 c Celery; finely chopped
2 1/2 oz Bacon croutons
1 c Chicken bouillon
1 tb Parsley, fresh; minced
1/2 ts Poultry seasoning
1 Turkey breast, whole-uncooked
Salt; to taste
Pepper; to taste
Cheesecloth (about 24x36"-for each turkey breast)
Wine, white, dry

Combine butter, onion, celery, croutons, bouillon, parsley, and poultry seasoning. Cut turkey breast in thick slices, 2/3 of the way through, leaving slices attached on one side (or at the bone if using a bone in breast). Sprinkle turkey with salt and pepper. Soak cheesecloth in wine.

Set turkey on cheesecloth. Stuff bread mixture into slits of turkey. Fold one end of cheesecloth over other to cover meat.

Place on metal rack or trivet in slow-cooking pot. Cover pot and cook on low for 7 to 9 hours or until tender. Pour additional wine over turkey during cooking. Remove from pot and take cheesecloth off immediately. If browner breast is preferred, remove from pot and brown in 400°F oven for 15 to 20 minutes. Let stand 10 min.

Drippings may be thickened for gravy if desired.
************************************


----------



## SpringRain

OK, last one.... I promise!







This one we use when our friend gives us some venison or moose.

****************************
Apple Cider Stew

1-2 lbs. beef or venison (or moose) stew meat
8 carrots, sliced thin
6 potatoes, sliced thin
2 apples, chopped
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. dried thyme or 1 tbsp chopped fresh
1/4 of an onion - minced
2 c. apple cider - We get ours fresh from our CSA program









Place carrots, potatoes, and apples in crockpot. Add meat and sprinkle with salt, thyme, and onion. Pour cider over meat and cover. Cook on low heat 10-12 hours. Thicken gravy with flour or corn starch.
***************************


----------



## MamitadeTian

For the bean recipes you mentioned or just to make beans in the crockpot generally, do you need to soak them beforehand or boil them or something?


----------



## daekini

I soak all beans overnight except for split peas and lentils









I'm making the mulled cider recipe today, it's finally cold! I made the moroccan chicken recipe a couple of days ago, I used chicken, chickpeas and veggies and left out the potatoes (lazy me, didn't feel like cutting them!) and it was really yummy!
ali


----------



## Wabi Sabi

I just made a soup for dinner tonight that turned out wonderfully! I didn't measure anything, just added a bit of this and that until the crockpot was full. You'll have to adjust for the size of your cooker.

_*Beef and Barley Soup*_

Brown 1 lb. of ground beef in a skillet with some onion and garlic. Drain the meat well. Put it into the crockpot along with some celery, carrots, and whatever other vegetables you like in soup (I used some leftover corn from lunch, half a bag of frozen green beans and a small head of cabbage). Also mix in a can of diced tomatos (I used the fire roasted ones from Muir Glen) and a teaspoon or so each of basil and oregano plus throw in a bay leaf. Fill the crockpot the rest of the way with water, tomato juice and beef stock (I used a large 46 oz. can of tomato juice, 4 cups of beef stock and filled with water the rest of the way until about 2 inches from the top). Turn it all on low and just let the soup simmer for the day. About an hour or so before serving toss in some pearled barley and cook until done- I used about 2/3 a cup of barley and it turned out really thick! Use less if you'd like a more brothy soup.

Mmmm!


----------



## sarahariz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selu Gigage*
Here are a couple of my "tried and true" ---

*Crockpot Chile Verde*

3 lbs. pork tenderloin or sirloin, trimmed and cut into 1" cubes
1 large onion, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 large orange or red bell peppers, cut into 1" squares
2 large yellow bell peppers, cut into 1" squares
1 4 oz. can diced mild green chilies
1 large can (28 oz) green enchilada sauce
1 12 oz. jar green salsa (tomatillo based)
1 teaspoon powdered cumin
1 teaspoon powdered coriander
1 teaspoon chipotle chili powder
1/2 cup loosely packed chopped fresh cilantro

Put the onions, garlic, and peppers into crockpot. Add the pork cubes and remaining ingredients, stir well, cover and cook on Low about 8 hours. Serve over mixed whole grains. Makes 24 1-cup servings


Loved this one!! DH rated it 9/10!


----------



## paniscus

I made the *apple cider stew* the other night and it was
















Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## Mickiswing

This is one of my favorites. Not super exact in measurements, because I usually just eyeball it.

Cream Cheese Italian Chicken

2 Tbs. butter (optional)
1 lb chicken, cubed (I usually use about 4 breasts)
1 envelope Italian dressing mix (or about 3 Tbs italian seasoning)
8 oz. cream cheese
1 can cream of chicken soup (I make my own)

Turn crockpot on High and put butter in bottom to melt while you cut up the chicken. Place chicken in pot, and pour seasonings on top. Cook until chicken is done. (About 2-3 hours on high)

Stir in soup and cream cheese (cut into cubes and it will melt faster) and cook on High until cream cheese is melted and smooth. Serve over rice, noodles or potatoes.


----------



## Wabi Sabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpringRain*
A friend gave me this one, but I haven't tried it as we are non-dairy here and I haven't had time to mess around with subs. If you try it, let me know how it turns out!

************************************
8 potatoes (peeled or not) chopped
1 onion, chopped
2 celery ribs chopped
2 carrots, peeled and chopped small
1 can chicken broth
2 T dried parsley
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 cup milk
1/2 cup flour
sliced green onions, grated cheese, and chopped bacon for toppings

Put all ingredients down to and including the pepper into the crockpot. Add water to within 1" of the top of the crockpot (this recipe is for a 5 qt, so adjust accordingly). Cook on high for 8 hours. 1 hour before serving, put milk into a small container with a lid, add flour and shake till well mixed. Add to the soup.
************************************

Made this for dinner tonight and it is great, although I did make a couple of changes: I added some cooked, diced bacon to the soup while still cooking, a few shakes of liquid smoke for some extra flavor and then some kale towards the end just because I thought we really need to squeeze some more veggies into our diet!


----------



## just6fish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gus'smama*
Here's the recipe for spicy maple black beans that someone asked for. It is not really precise, cause I do it a bit differently each time. As I posted earlier, when I tried it in the crockpot, it didn't work, but I didnt' sautee the onions first, and I think if you do that, it will work fine.

Sautee chopped onions and/or garlic (1-2 onions, 2-4 cloves garlic) in olive oil. Add crushed red pepper, as much as you like -- I use about 2-3 teaspoons, I think) (this can be left out and then sprinkled on individual dishes at the end). Add 2 cans of un-drained black beans, or equivilant of soaked and pre-cooked dried beans. Add 1/2 -1 cup of real maple syrup ( I like grade B for better flavor) depending how sweet you like it. On the stove top, I cook this for 15-20 min, simmering to cook down liquid a bit, but not all the way. In the crockpot, it could probably be all day, or just a few hours, since you dont' really need to cook any of the ingredients, just get the flavors to combine. Also, maybe in a crockpot it would be good to drain the beans, since the liquid won't cook down?

I like this served over rice, with sharp cheddar cheese, or in a burrito, again with sharp cheddar. Yum.

Sorry if this is poorly written. I have mastitis and my brain is on s..l...o...w... today :LOL

THANK YOU!!! THese are AWESOME!!!!!!!! I am a meat eater and added some chicken cilantro sausage to them. I even made them for a party and got RAVE reviews!! THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## 2tolove

:


----------



## candiland

OMgosh, thank you, thank you, thank you!







Thank you everyone!

I've been waiting my whole life for a thread like this! I've been wondering about how to cook/make recipes for a crockpot for years now but I've been too busy/lazy to research it! Stumbling across this was a god send!


----------



## Threefold

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
I just made a soup for dinner tonight that turned out wonderfully! I didn't measure anything, just added a bit of this and that until the crockpot was full. You'll have to adjust for the size of your cooker.

_*Beef and Barley Soup*_

Brown 1 lb. of ground beef in a skillet with some onion and garlic. Drain the meat well. Put it into the crockpot along with some celery, carrots, and whatever other vegetables you like in soup (I used some leftover corn from lunch, half a bag of frozen green beans and a small head of cabbage). Also mix in a can of diced tomatos (I used the fire roasted ones from Muir Glen) and a teaspoon or so each of basil and oregano plus throw in a bay leaf. Fill the crockpot the rest of the way with water, tomato juice and beef stock (I used a large 46 oz. can of tomato juice, 4 cups of beef stock and filled with water the rest of the way until about 2 inches from the top). Turn it all on low and just let the soup simmer for the day. About an hour or so before serving toss in some pearled barley and cook until done- I used about 2/3 a cup of barley and it turned out really thick! Use less if you'd like a more brothy soup.

Mmmm!









you just solved my dinner dilema!


----------



## gethane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mickiswing*
This is one of my favorites. Not super exact in measurements, because I usually just eyeball it.

Cream Cheese Italian Chicken

2 Tbs. butter (optional)
1 lb chicken, cubed (I usually use about 4 breasts)
1 envelope Italian dressing mix (or about 3 Tbs italian seasoning)
8 oz. cream cheese
1 can cream of chicken soup (I make my own)

Turn crockpot on High and put butter in bottom to melt while you cut up the chicken. Place chicken in pot, and pour seasonings on top. Cook until chicken is done. (About 2-3 hours on high)

Stir in soup and cream cheese (cut into cubes and it will melt faster) and cook on High until cream cheese is melted and smooth. Serve over rice, noodles or potatoes.

How long does it take on high to melt the cream cheese? An hour? 30 minutes? just looking for a ballpark here









Planning on trying this tomorrow.


----------



## HydeParkB

I made this last week. I love french dip sandwiches, and this is a nice approximation from the crockpot:

Shredded Beef Dip Sandwiches

Put in a crockpot:
2 pounds beef roast (I think we used arm roast), trimmed of fat
about 1 tablespoon minced garlic
1-2 teaspoon thyme
3 bay leaves
4 cups of water
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/3 cup Worchestshire

Other ingredients:
Rolls/buns
Mozarella or Provolone cheese
Horseradish

Cook on low for 10 hours (you could probably go shorter). Remove and shred beef.

Put mozarella cheese on rolls, and toast in oven til cheese is melting. Slather with horseradish and add beef.

Now I've got to figure out what to do with the leftover 'au jus.' Maybe I'll make some soup.


----------



## Wabi Sabi

I made this last night and it was DELICIOUS! It didn't make a whole lot (probably enough to feed 3-4 adults), so if you have a really big crock-pot or if you're cooking for a crowd you'll probably need to double it.

Vegetable Soup with White Beans and Butternut Squash

Put all of the following into the crockpot:

1 butternut squash- cube half of it, leave the other half in bigger chunks/slices

1 diced onion
1 minced clove of garlic
2 stalks of celery
(I sauteed my veggies in olive oil first which really helps, but isn't absolutely necessary)

1 qt. of desired stock- beef, chicken or veggie (I used beef)
1 can of diced tomatoes
1 big spoonful of tomato paste (although I think you could omit this and not tell a difference)
1 can of white beans, rinsed and drained
a chunk of rind from a block of parmesan cheese (also optional but adds TONS of flavor)

Cook on high for half of the day or on low all day long. Once the squash was tender I used a slotted spoon to remove the large pieces, mashed them up and then stirred them back into the soup. If you didn't use a piece of parmesan rind grate some cheese on top before serving.


----------



## goodcents

subscribing


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero

Love this thread!
This morning I made Cranberry Apple Chicken.

4 to 6 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves
1/2 cup dried sweetened cranberries
1/2 cup chopped dried apple (I used fresh)
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons water
1 teaspoon lemon juice
2 teaspoons butter

Throw in crock pot. Cook on low 6-7 hours.
It was really good!
Suzy


----------



## Wabi Sabi

This is tonight's dinner and it smells SO good right now!

Ginger Beef and Broccoli

6 carrots, peeled and cut into chunks
2 onions cut into big chunks/wedges
1.5 lbs beef (steak, roast, round steak, whatever you've got) cut into bias-sliced strips
1 TBS finely minced fresh ginger
2 cloves finely minced fresh garlic
1/2 c. water
2 TBS soy sauce/tamari
1 envelope of beef gravy mix (I use this kind from the health food store, maybe a more creative cook could figure out a substitution for it if the mix is too processed for you)
4 c. fresh broccoli florets
Hot cooked rice

Put garlic, ginger, carrots, onion, and beef into the crockpot. Mix the water, soy sauce and gravy mix in a small container, then pour it over the meat and veggies. Cook until meat and veggies are cooked to your preference (my meat was still half-frozen yet it only took about 3-4 hours on low before it was done and the carrots were tender- I think my crockpot runs on the hot side). About 15-20 minutes before eating stir in the broccoli, turn to high and cover until the broccoli is cooked yet still crisp.

Serve over rice.

_Edited to add: Just finished eating and this was really good, but I think the next time I make it I'll add even more broccoli/carrots. I'm thinking that a nice red bell pepper would also make a nice addition, probably added in at the same time the broccoli goes into the crockpot. Yum!_


----------



## sarahariz

This is good and super easy...

1/2 lb chicken thighs, boneless, skinless
4 cloves garlic, sliced thin
1/2 c barley, rinsed
8 oz chicken broth
1 1/2 cups chardonnay or orange juice
1 teaspoon rosemary

Put all in the crockpot and cook on low 6 hrs or high 3 hrs.

I like to increase the amounts of everything when I make this recipe... last time I used about 10 chicken thighs, 1 1/3 c barley, and about 24 oz broth. Just make sure you have enough liquid to cook the barley, because it will absorb a lot. I bet this would be good with apple juice, too!


----------



## pfamilygal

I made a butt kicking pork roast yesterday in the CP. I took a medium sized pork roast and put it in with 1 cup water, 3 TBS Wostershire sauce, 2 TBS garlic powder, 1 TBS onion powder, 1 tsp basil and 2 tsp black pepper. It cooked all night and in the morning when I took it in to work I swear you could have cut it with a spoon. MMMM.


----------



## Ileifa

I've been following this thread, thank you so much. Was the teriyaki chicken wings recipe ever posted? I missed that one. I will try to find some of my vegan recipes (hubby and son are vegan) and post them here.
Thanks again!

p.s. A good vegan substitute for honey - blue or just plain agave nectar. Available at most health food stores and Whole Foods in you have one near you. Very low glycemic index also.


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m&gsmom*
Love this thread!
This morning I made Cranberry Apple Chicken.
It was really good!
Suzy

Making this right now - I've used less sugar and substituted Apple Juice for the water (since there is already sugar on the cranberries)! Abigail (age 2) helped make it by putting all the ingredients (except chicken) in the crockpot... and by eating cranberries!

That's one thing I like about using the crockpot. It's something we can do together in the morning and usually the recipes are fairly kid-friendly!

Thanks for the great recipes.
~ali


----------



## sarah_bella1050

Got some really good recipes copied! Is Mylie still around? I would really love a few more of her recipes especially the chicken pot pie


----------



## CaliMommie

:


----------



## Apryl Srissa

Since I've gotten so many great ideas off of here, thought I'd share some too.

We have a crock pot cook book called Slow Cooker Cuisine, by Rival (they make most crock pots). Some of the recipes are the -add cream of- kind, but some are pretty good. Mostly, I just like to use it for ideas, it gives me an idea of how much liquid is needed stuff like that. But the main exception is Ribs. There is a recipe for Baby Back ribs that is wonderful. I never follow the actual recipe, but use the proportions. The actual is

2 lbs lean back ribs
1 (10 1/2 oz) can condensed beef consomme
1/2 cup water
2 T maple syrup
2 T honey
3 T soy sauce
2 T bbq sauce
1/2 t dry mustard
(optional 1 1/2 c quick cooking rice)

wash and pat dry ribs and cut in to single ribs (I have found it cooks to much then, they totally fall of the bones so I usually cut into a couple at a time).Put in crock. Combine all other ingredients (except Rice) and pour over it. Cover and cook on low for 8-10 or high for 4-5 hours.

(optional - remove ribs and turn to high. Add the rice and cook till done - haven't tried this part)

Since I rarely have all those sauce parts at once, I just add water or broth for the consumme, then add the number of T of sauce, usually a combination of BBQ sauce and honey or whatever is handy. These always come out super tender. I have also made it with twice the meat, I just watched it to be sure it was getting dry, I ended up adding a bit more liquid just to be safe

Another on that come from there is a tostada pie. Make strips of foil(directions at end) and place in crock. Make taco meat however you like. Then add on ecan tomato sauce and a cup of sliced olives. Butter a tortilla, lay butterd side up then spread with meat mixture, then cheese. Keep layering from there with the meat and cheese. Top with cheese and then cover and cook on high 1 hour. when ready, use the foil strips to pick up and place on serving dish. Cut into wedges. This was good, but we really think it's better if you spread refried beans before each layer of meat.

Hope someone enjoys. I've got salsa chicken cooking now, I'm gonna add a some corn to it when it is close to done. Mmmmmm


----------



## Momtwice

I often use organic apple cider instead of wine...even yummier than apple juice. Great with chicken.

I also often substitute chicken broth for milk in dinner recipes.

For corn starch: tapioca starch, arrowroot

For wheat flour if used in small ammounts to thicken a casserole: rice flour (brown rice flour is my fave, white rice flour, sweet rice flour)

(for baking just rice flour is not always a good wheat substitute, other flours added make baked goods even better, but I use just rice to thicken entrees)


----------



## monkaha

Salsa chicken stew

2-3 boneless chicken breasts
1 can corn
1 can beans (black, red, etc)
1 jar salsa
1/2 cup brown rice
1 cup water

Throw everything but the rice and water in the crockpot on low in the morning. Mid-afternoon, shred the chicken breasts and add the rice and water. Cook another 3 hours or so on low or 1 on high, or till the rice is tender. Serve with cornbread, with sour cream and cheese.


----------



## Silvercrest79




----------



## wawap

I'm a subscriber to this thread, but never share a recipe... BUT - yesterday's dinner was so tasty that I'm gonna share.

Split Pea Soup

Hunk of pork that was on sale (around 1.5 pounds)
Bag of split peas
6 carrots - coined
2 chopped onions
8 c. water
2 bouillon cubes - I used chicken
3 smallish potatoes - cubed
3 bay leaves....
lots of ground black pepper (at least a tablespoon)

I just cooked it on low for 10 hours. The meat just shredded with the slightest touch & it was the best split pea soup I've ever made. I couldn't find a recipe that used the ingredients I happened to have on hand, so I just used lots of pepper. It was really good - it had a bite, but not too strong. My 2yo DS ate it all & screamed at the dog to "goway." (Doggy usually gets some of his dinner!)

And - I've got enough for two more dinners.







So, maybe make half of it if you don't like leftovers.


----------



## guest9969

I love this thread.









Just wanted to post that the new issue of Eating Well has an entire article on crock-pot cooking this month. I just got mine so I haven't tried any of the recipes but I was so excited to see some healthy, yummy recipes for the crock pot this month!


----------



## monocyte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawap*
I'm a subscriber to this thread, but never share a recipe... BUT - yesterday's dinner was so tasty that I'm gonna share.

Split Pea Soup

Hunk of pork that was on sale (around 1.5 pounds)
Bag of split peas
6 carrots - coined
2 chopped onions
8 c. water
2 c. bouillon cubes - I used chicken
3 smallish potatoes - cubed
3 bay leaves....
lots of ground black pepper (at least a tablespoon)

I just cooked it on low for 10 hours. The meat just shredded with the slightest touch & it was the best split pea soup I've ever made. I couldn't find a recipe that used the ingredients I happened to have on hand, so I just used lots of pepper. It was really good - it had a bite, but not too strong. My 2yo DS ate it all & screamed at the dog to "goway." (Doggy usually gets some of his dinner!)

And - I've got enough for two more dinners.







So, maybe make half of it if you don't like leftovers.


Have to tell you - this was GREAT!! I used a ham bone leftover from the holidays, and YUM. Super easy and so tasty!! This was the BEST split pea soup I have ever made!!


----------



## wawap

Really?!?! wow - thanks!


----------



## loewymartin

Subscribing!


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawap*

Split Pea Soup

Hunk of pork that was on sale (around 1.5 pounds)
Bag of split peas
6 carrots - coined
2 chopped onions
8 c. water
*2 c. bouillon cubes - I used chicken*
3 smallish potatoes - cubed
3 bay leaves....
lots of ground black pepper (at least a tablespoon)

Is that 2 cups of bullion cubes? that seems like a lot of bullion... or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## wawap

DUH! I can't believe I did that...

Sorry... just two cubes.

I'll fix it!


----------



## klstomi

Tropical pork:

I dice up pork (chop, loin any cut)
OJ
grated garlic
grated ginger

set on low for 5-6 hours
pull pork out with slotted spoon
use oj/garlic/ginger to cook whole wheat couscous
serve pork over couscous
top with sliced mango


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawap*







DUH! I can't believe I did that...

Sorry... just two cubes.

I'll fix it!

Phew! Glad I double checked







That could have been some really flavorful soup!


----------



## emma_goldman

My mouth is actually watering! WOw. Momma's paradise. found.


----------



## Panserbjorne

What size crock for the pudding cake? I NEED to make it tonight







I have two sizes and have no clue which to use-I'm assuming the standard sized one, and not my little one...Anyone know?


----------



## Kiddoson

Here's one I just found, i wish I could find organic soups to cook with, I have only seen cream of mushroom. If anyone has any place i would happily order through the mail to not have to get regular with all the fake stuff. I have made hte spanish rice and the rice and chicken with cream soups.

http://southernfood.about.com/library/crock/blcpidx.htm

Kim


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
What size crock for the pudding cake? I NEED to make it tonight







I have two sizes and have no clue which to use-I'm assuming the standard sized one, and not my little one...Anyone know?

I just made this tonight, too!









I used my regular sized crock.


----------



## rosie29

Does anyone have a recipe for slow-cooker scalloped potatoes and ham? I was going to take a chance and just put my regular oven recipe for it, into the slow cooker, but then I read the manual where it talked about adapting recipes, and it said to add milk during the last hour. I don't think that would work for this recipe. Oh, and I'm trying to avoid the recipes that call for "cream-of-whatever."

TIA!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie

shameless bumping


----------



## Allie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29*
Does anyone have a recipe for slow-cooker scalloped potatoes and ham? I was going to take a chance and just put my regular oven recipe for it, into the slow cooker, but then I read the manual where it talked about adapting recipes, and it said to add milk during the last hour. I don't think that would work for this recipe. Oh, and I'm trying to avoid the recipes that call for "cream-of-whatever."

TIA!

I have one. I'll try to remember to post it tonight when I get home.


----------



## Slackermom

I'm loving this thread. I'm so hungry.


----------



## JunebugsMom

Vegetarian slow-cooker chili

1 28oz can diced tomatoes
1 6oz can tomato paste
1 large onion, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
1 cup TVP (texured vegetable protein)
1 cup water
2 T chili powder
2 t cumin
1 t oregano
2 cloves garlic, crushed
2 shakes red pepper flakes
1 can red kidney beans, drained & rinsed

Put all ingredients in slow cooker and stir. Let cook on low for about 8 hours. Serve with shredded cheddar cheese if desired.

Crock-Pot Rice Pudding

1 cup Arborio rice
1 c heavy cream
5 c milk
1/2 cup sugar
2 tbsp. butter
1/2 cup raisins
2 tsp. vanilla
cinnamon for topping
In the crock pot, combine the rice, milk, sugar and butter. Cook on low setting for 5 to 6 hours. Stir in the raisins and vanilla after you turn off the heat. Transfer to a bowl (or bowls) and sprinkle lightly with cinnamon. Don't worry if it seems a bit runny, it will thicken up nicely as it chills.


----------



## Bufomander

taking notes!


----------



## PennyRoo

I'm a "cook off the top of my head" gal, so the amounts below are not really specified. Don't let this deter you, however - - it is an absolutely delicious concoction! Here goes:

Manhattan Clam Clowder

Toss into crockpot:
A whole mess of red-skinned potatoes, cut into bite sized pieces
Carrots, sliced
Onions, diced
Celery, sliced
2 bottles of Snow's Clam juice
28 oz can of fresh diced tomatos
Sherry
Few drops of tabasco sauce

And let it simmer on low for about 8 hours, or on high for about 3. I often do this in the morning before work, then when I come home I add:

Clams (I am able to buy a container these at our local supermarket, fresh frozen, minced)
A handful of minced parsley
salt and pepper to taste (at this time, adjust seasonings - I usually dump in a bit more sherry, or a splash of rum, too)

Let the clams simmer in the soup for about 20 minutes, then the whole shebang is ready. It's awesome with crusty bread and a sprinkling of feta cheese, and gets better the more it sits around.


----------



## Jaimep

I have totally loved this thread. SO far I have made the Chicken Curry, it was AWESOME! And I am making the SPlit pea/potato soup this week and the Veg. Black Beans.

I copied down several more on top of that. Thanks Ladies~!


----------



## VikingKvinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29*
Does anyone have a recipe for slow-cooker scalloped potatoes and ham? I was going to take a chance and just put my regular oven recipe for it, into the slow cooker, but then I read the manual where it talked about adapting recipes, and it said to add milk during the last hour. I don't think that would work for this recipe. Oh, and I'm trying to avoid the recipes that call for "cream-of-whatever."

TIA!

I just layer thinly-sliced potatoes and onions, cubed ham, and a cheese sauce (homemade, make a bechamel and then add shredded cheddar cheese and a squirt of dijon mustard) and let it cook until the potatoes are tender. You could do it w/o the cheese, of course.

HTH.
~nick


----------



## chasmyn

:


----------



## rosie29

Thanks, VK, for the recipe. I wasn't familiar with a bechamel so I googled it. I will give it a try. Dijon mustard in there sounds great, too.

Everyone: I just found an index of 1400 slow cooker recipes! Wow!
http://southernfood.about.com/library/crock/blcpidx.htm


----------



## Robin926

:


----------



## sweetpeasmom

I made this last week and it was pretty good, i actually forgot the cheese and it waas still yummy.

Lentil w/veggies

1 pound lentils, rinsed and picked over
2 cups chopped onions
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups canned tomatoes, chopped, with liquid
2 1/2 cups vegetable broth
2 large carrots, sliced
1/2 cup sliced celery
1 bell pepper, chopped
2 tablespoons fresh chopped parsley
1 dried bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground marjoram
1/8 teaspoon leaf sage, crumbled
1/8 teaspoon dried leaf thyme
8 ounces shredded Cheddar cheese
PREPARATION:

Place all ingredients, except the cheese, in the slow cooker and cook
on the HIGH setting for 2 1/2 to 3 hours, or until the lentils are
tender. Stir in the cheese until it is melted. Serve hot, topped with
more cheese, if desired


----------



## daekini

that sounds delish! Think I'll make some this weekend... with cornbread, of course


----------



## Tuckersmom

shameless bumping.....


----------



## numom499

subbing...


----------



## numom499

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Softheart*
I'm trying the split pea this week as well. Can I turn it on low right away, or don't you usually have to turn crocks on high for the first 30 minutes or so? Thanks!

I know this is old, but...yes, you can turn it on low right away...I made some split pea soup (the recipe from this thread) and mmm mmm good. It was delish! Cooked it on low about 8 hours...it mad ethe house smell so good. I did need to add water near the end, it was pretty thick...next time though, i may try adding milk...


----------



## sugarmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gus'smama*
Here's the recipe for spicy maple black beans that someone asked for. It is not really precise, cause I do it a bit differently each time. As I posted earlier, when I tried it in the crockpot, it didn't work, but I didnt' sautee the onions first, and I think if you do that, it will work fine.

Sautee chopped onions and/or garlic (1-2 onions, 2-4 cloves garlic) in olive oil. Add crushed red pepper, as much as you like -- I use about 2-3 teaspoons, I think) (this can be left out and then sprinkled on individual dishes at the end). Add 2 cans of un-drained black beans, or equivilant of soaked and pre-cooked dried beans. Add 1/2 -1 cup of real maple syrup ( I like grade B for better flavor) depending how sweet you like it. On the stove top, I cook this for 15-20 min, simmering to cook down liquid a bit, but not all the way. In the crockpot, it could probably be all day, or just a few hours, since you dont' really need to cook any of the ingredients, just get the flavors to combine. Also, maybe in a crockpot it would be good to drain the beans, since the liquid won't cook down?

I like this served over rice, with sharp cheddar cheese, or in a burrito, again with sharp cheddar. Yum.

Sorry if this is poorly written. I have mastitis and my brain is on s..l...o...w... today :LOL

Sorry I haven't been back to this thread for so long. I forgot that I also put cumin in those beans, usually







. Anyway. I'm glad they are working out for people.

I've also gotta say, I feel like a proud mama when I read this thread. It is by far the most successuful and longest running thread I've ever started, or even been involved with!
















Oh, I'm haven't tried it yet, but I'm thinking about adapting a bread pudding, or baked french toast recipe to the crock pot as a breakfast. Here's a rough recipe:

bread, either cubed for pudding or in slices for baked french toast (I thinkthe cubed will work better b/c of the round shape of a crock pot)

wisk some eggs and milk (whole for a richer pudding, skim for healthier) together with your choice of sweetener (I use maple syrup) and spices (cimmamon, ginger, nutmeg, cloves...). There should be enough liquid to totally soak the bread cubes, and I'd say about 1-2 eggs to 1 cup of milk. I like to toss in raisins, I've heard of others who like nuts as well. mix this together in the evening and cook on low all night.

if anyone tries it, lmk how it worked out


----------



## my2girlsmama

Subbing to this amazing thread!

When I do my crock chili I subsitute a can of Bean Medley (basically a can of mixed lentils/kidney beans/chickpeas blended with Italian seasoning already in can) instead of regular kidney beans ....WOW! My dh goes nut for it. Give an added zest.


----------



## lisap

I'm so glad I found this thread. I have had a brand new crock pot sitting in my cupboard for 5 years. I'm so clueless when it comes to crock pots, but I want to use for easy dinners when the new babe arrives. These recipes are wonderful. You mamas are awesome!!!


----------



## DarkHorseMama

:


----------



## boingo82

So we are having that delicious crockpot curry chicken and veggies tonight...

Around 1-2 pm we got it all toasted and piled in the pot, turned it on "low"..

Now the worst part about crockpot cooking is you have to smell the dinner for 8 hours before you are allowed to eat it. It's TORTURE!!!

DH just went into the kitchen (at 7:00) to smell the dinner...noticed it didn't smell very strong for something that had been cooking all day...

THE CROCKPOT WASN'T PLUGGED IN!!!

[email protected]!!!!!!!!

Dinner is going to be late tonight.









But I wanted to bump this thread because that recipe is soo darned good.


----------



## Justmee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
THE CROCKPOT WASN'T PLUGGED IN!!!

[email protected]!!!!!!!!

Dinner is going to be late tonight.









But I wanted to bump this thread because that recipe is soo darned good.

ACK. Sorry this happened to you







I'll add a recipe with a shameless bump. I didn't see it posted before.

Chicken & Pineapples (that is the recipe).

Sorry no exact numbers but I usually use one med. size chicken cut up, or you can use just breasts. Dump a large can of pineapples in their own juice (20oz? 16oz? I don't know the sizes in the states). Cook on low for about 6 -8 hours. I like to serve it with rice because the pineapple and rice and gravy is YUMMY


----------



## RiverSky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelEve14*
Chicken & Pineapples (that is the recipe).

Sorry no exact numbers but I usually use one med. size chicken cut up, or you can use just breasts. Dump a large can of pineapples in their own juice (20oz? 16oz? I don't know the sizes in the states). Cook on low for about 6 -8 hours. I like to serve it with rice because the pineapple and rice and gravy is YUMMY









Wow, that sounds really easy and good! Thanx! My newest crockpot takes much longer to cook than my previous one. I used to be able to cook a corned beef in 4 hours on high but not 8 hours on high is enough but it could use even more. (isn't that weird?)

Is your crockpot a hot one or a cooler one like my newest dud? How can you tell it's done, does the chicken brown well, change color, look a certain way when it's done? I don't want to have to take off the lid to use a meat thermometer and cool the entire thing off.


----------



## *Jessica*

Some of you have mentioned that you avoid cream soup recipes entirely. While the following recipe is not exactly super nutritious it is far healthier than the canned version you buy in the stores. Just thought I would toss it out for those of you who have families begging for those old, unhealthy favorites.

The following recipe is from http://www.recipelink.com/mf/7/917

CREAM SOUP MIX

Recipe makes 9 cans of soup.

2 cups powdered non-fat milk
3/4 cup cornstarch _(Does anyone know if it would it work with arrowroot powder? I've stopped buying cornstarch.)_
1/4 cup chicken bouillon _(I use Herb-Ox with no added msg....is there anything better???)_
2 Tbs. dried onion flakes
1 tsp. basil leaves
1 tsp. thyme leaves
1/2 tsp. pepper

Combine all ingredients, mixing well.
Store in air-tight container until ready to use. (A wide mouth Mason jar is perfect.)
To substitute for one can of condensed soup:
Combine 1/3 cup of dry mix with 1-1/4 cups cold water. (_Slooooowly! I use a wisk._)
Cook and stir on stove or in microwave until thickened.
Add thickened mixture to casseroles as you would a can of soup.

Variations:

Cream of Mushroom - Add 4-oz. can of mushrooms, un-drained, as part of liquid or ½ cup finely chopped mushrooms
Cream of Celery - Add ½ c cooked, minced celery.
Cheesy Broccoli - Add 1 c grated cheddar cheese, 1-½ c milk & 1 c chopped broccoli.
Potato - Add 1 c cooked potato cubes and 1- ¼ c milk.
Vegetable Soup: Add ¾ C mixed vegetables, cooked
Broccoli Soup: Add 1 C chopped broccoli, cooked
Asparagus Soup: Add 1 C chopped asparagus, cooked

The only kind I've made myself is the mushroom. The casserole I use it in is much better than it used to be.


----------



## daekini

Thanks for that recipe! How well do you think it would freeze?


----------



## *Jessica*

I don't know. Does canned cream soup freeze well? Once it's cooked up it is nearly identical to canned cream soup except for flavor; it's _sooooo_ much tastier. Actually, my mom freezes tater tot casserole (really healthy I know







) which has cream soup in it and it turns out fine, so I imagine if you're using it in a casserole or something it would work out great. If you mean to cook it up and freeze it alone I don't know.


----------



## treehugginhippie

:


----------



## leomom

*Jessica* said:


> 3/4 cup cornstarch _(Does anyone know if it would it work with arrowroot powder? I've stopped buying cornstarch.)_
> 
> I usually just substitute flour for cornstarch...


----------



## sarahariz

Has anyone every tired fixing a leg of lamb in the crockpot? How'd it turn out? Do you have a recipe?

Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne

oooh, good question! can you fit a leg of lamb in there?


----------



## emma_goldman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mylie*
Here are some that I make...Let me know if you want any recipes and I would be happy to post them...

Baked Chicken and Potatoes
Teryiaki chicken wings
Baked Potatoes
Roasts
Pear Cobbler
jams

I would LOVE your recipes for these! I've got a notebook going with printouts from you ladies! Let me know if anyone wants me to email them a compiled Word document of recipes from this thread!


----------



## frogguruami

Take any meat, whole chicken, pack of chicken breasts, pork roast, piece of beef,

toss it in sprinkle with some seasoning and turn it on. Don't add liquid or anything. Just let it cook.

You can throw in some chopped potatoes also and serve with a salad.


----------



## emma_goldman

Oh yeah, and that rice pudding recipe kicks a$$. Seriously. (I have slaved over a stove for HOURS trying to keep milk from getting too hot on the bottom!)

I found the most amazingly simple and nutritious and simple and fast "carob pie" recipe that is not crockpot. PM me if you want it!


----------



## JenLove

:

I can't wait to try some of these recipes!


----------



## sarahariz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
oooh, good question! can you fit a leg of lamb in there?









Where I buy meat, they usually have the leg cut into smaller pieces!


----------



## Hazel

I got my crock pot out yesterday, I havent used it in about a year, and its broken! It wont heat up. Guess its time for a new one.


----------



## Lucky Charm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amseiler*
Take any meat, whole chicken, pack of chicken breasts, pork roast, piece of beef,

toss it in sprinkle with some seasoning and turn it on. Don't add liquid or anything. Just let it cook.

You can throw in some chopped potatoes also and serve with a salad.

Won't it scorch?


----------



## crunchyconmomma

subbing....


----------



## redwolf2

:

thanks for this thread, will be trying these out soon!


----------



## jul511riv

ahhhhh! what is going on with this thread?

Ladies. I need a tuna cassarole recepie. Something I can make 100% in the pot. No canned soup here in Israel...so I'll need to do that in the pot too. Is that even possible?

About the cheese situation for so many recepies...I can found Gouda and mozerella and some bizarre processed type of cheese here (and of course the bugarian and feta) but that is about it. NO CHEDDER!!!! What do I do?! I wanna make mac and cheese!!! I know I could do it with another cheese...but I'd REALLY like to recreate the flavor. Any ideas?

Vegetarian recepies are VERY welcome... cause we don't eat meat (well, me and dd eat fish).

HEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## krankedyann

I haven't read this whole thead yet, but I noticed a lot of complaining about 'cream of ____' soup. Here are two recipes to substitute. More packaged and processed replacement recipes are on my website in my sig line.

HOMEMADE CREAM OF MUSHROOM SOUP

2 tbsp. butter
8 oz. mushrooms, minced
1/4 c. onions
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tbsp. parsley
Pinch of nutmeg
Pinch of cayenne pepper
1 tbsp. whole wheat flour
2 c. chicken broth
1 c. milk, yogurt or light cream

Heat butter in 2 quart saucepan. Add mushrooms, onions, garlic, parsley, nutmeg and pepper. Saute until mushrooms soften and lose their liquid. Sprinkle flour over mixture and continue cooking for several minutes. Add stock gradually, stirring constantly. Bring to boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer for 15 minutes. Puree mixture in blender or food processor, then return to the saucepan. Stir in milk and heat through. I'm not sure how big a can of soup is, so you'd need to cut this recipe, or freeze the excess for later.

HOMEMADE WHITE SAUCE

3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons flour (sprouted preferred)
1 cup milk
spices

Melt butter in a saucepan. Whisk in flour and cook over low to medium heat until the flourbegins to brown slightly. Pour the milk into the mixture in a slow stream, whisking the whole time to avoid lumps. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer until the desired thickness is reached (about 5 minutes).


----------



## mom2olivia

: just had to get in on this one!

And here is my 2 cents

http://southernfood.about.com/od/crockpotrecipes/


----------



## spero

:


----------



## DevaMajka

My fave crock pot recipe is a beef roast, cut up potatoes, carrots, and throw in some fresh or frozen green beans. I add a half cup to a cup of water, and beef bouillon. I'm sure bone broth would be great too.
I've never had this fail to be great, and its super easy.


----------



## spero

So glad I found this thread - I need some new crockpot ideas, and my oven stopped working last week.









Here's a couple of my faves:

*Pineapple Kielbasa* (great for summer!)

Combine 2 large cans crushed pineapple (drained, reserve 1/2 C juice), 3T cornstarch, 1/3 C apple cider vinegar, I C packed brown sugar, and reserved pineapple juice. Whisk together in a saucepan. Bring to a boil and reduce heat, stirring until thick and bubbly. Place 3 pkgs kielbasa (cut into chunks) into crockpot and pour sauce over the top. Cook on low for at least 3 hours. Serve over rice.

*Cranberry Pork Tenderloin*

Place 2 lb pork tenderloin (can leave it whole or cut into slices) into crockpot.

Whisk together in a bowl:
16 oz jellied cranberry sauce
1/2 C sugar
1/2 C cranberry juice
1 t dry mustard
1/8 t ground cloves

Cook on low for 8 hours. Serve over rice, egg noodles, or couscous.


----------



## *Jessica*

Did anyone ever find a scalloped potato recipe that worked and tasted good? I'm roasting a chicken for dinner tonight and have potatoes, which are something we don't usually eat except at holidays. I don't want mashed potatoes or baked potatoes, but I thought scalloped would be tasty. Cheesy ones sound even better.


----------



## Jaimep

Here is my favorite Cheesy Potatoes recipe. It is not exactly healthy or from scratch but it is DELICIOUS!! We only have it on special occasions.

Cheesy Potatoes

10 potatoes sliced
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can French onion soup
2/3 cup milk
1 lb. Velveeta Cheese
1 tbsp. flour
2 tbsp. butter
onion flakes

In a pan on the stove melt the soups, velveeta cheese, butter and milk together, bring to a boil stirring constantly so it doesn't stick add the flour and stir for a few more minutes. Then place the sliced potatoes and the sauce in the crockpot. Cook until potatoes are tender. Would be best cooked on low so it doesn't burn the cheese, but you can do it on high if you just watch it and stir occasionally.


----------



## *Jessica*

It's sounds tasty (and definitely far from healthy







), but I don't buy velveeta cheese or canned soup. I can make homemade cream soup, though. So does anyone else have one? Maybe if I just adapt the recipe as follows?

10 potatoes, sliced
1 "can" of homemade cream soup
1 cup chicken broth
2/3 cup milk
1 lb cheddar (or is that too much? I also have parmesan)
1 Tbsp flour
2 Tbsp butter
onion flakes
and plenty of black pepper because no potato is complete without it









I guess I'll go ahead and try it that way and see how it works out. I've never made anything like this in the crockpot, so if anyone has any wisdom to impart.....I'll take all I can get!


----------



## jul511riv

LOOKING for a tuna cassarole crock pot recipe (or not crockpot) that doesn't involve cream of something soup and can be made ENTIRELY from scratch. Limited in cheeses here too...

Thanks


----------



## VikingKvinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv*
LOOKING for a tuna cassarole crock pot recipe (or not crockpot) that doesn't involve cream of something soup and can be made ENTIRELY from scratch. Limited in cheeses here too...

Thanks

All you have to do is make a white sauce (bechamel), add in some mushrooms (if you want it "cream of mushroom" style) and whatever flavorings/spices you like, then the noodles and tuna. Voila, easy peasy homemade-from-scratch tuna noodle.









Jessica, I would omit the soup substitute and just make a cheese sauce (again with a bechamel, and then add the cheeses you like), combine with potatoes and onions and cook until it's all tender and creamy. I *thought* I had posted my crockpot scalloped potato recipe on this thread, so do check for it. but that is the gist of it. HTH.


----------



## jul511riv

help me out with the white sauce PLEASE...I'm REALLY a dud about these things...
ROCK ON!


----------



## *Jessica*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
Jessica, I would omit the soup substitute and just make a cheese sauce (again with a bechamel, and then add the cheeses you like), combine with potatoes and onions and cook until it's all tender and creamy. I *thought* I had posted my crockpot scalloped potato recipe on this thread, so do check for it. but that is the gist of it. HTH.









You did have something about using mustard but I don't think you had any actual recipe and since I have never cooked anything like this in the crockpot I was looking for more.







I didn't get a chance to do any cooking at all yesterday but my mom is coming to play with the boys today so I'll just experiment and let everyone know how they come out tomorrow. (Did you catch the gist of that with all of my yesterdays, todays, and tomorrows?







) Thanks!

ETA: Ok, this is in the crockpot now and it smells heavenly! If it tastes as good as it smells I'll type out the recipe.


----------



## jul511riv

Ladies (and gents) tuna noodle cassarole. ALL from scratch. Stat!









HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## gribbit

subscribing..YUM!

michelle


----------



## Apwannabe

I think I am gonna cook from this thread for the rest of summer.


----------



## krankedyann

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica**
Does canned cream soup freeze well?

Yes, the soups or the homemade versions all freeze beautifully.


----------



## krankedyann

Chinese New Year Crock-Pot Beef
Serves 4

1 pd boneless beef top round, cubed
1 tbs coconut oil
4 cloves garlic, pressed
sea salt and pepper
2 cups beef broth
2 medium zucchini, cut lengthwise in half, sliced crosswise 3/4" thick
1 large red bell pepper, cut into 1" pieces
2 tsp ground ginger

Heat coconut oil over medium-high heat. Stir-fry beef 2 minutes until outside is no longer pink, and remove. Stir-fry garlic for one minute and remove. Salt and pepper garlic and beef. Combine bell pepper, broth and ginger in pan and deglaze the pan. Bring to a boil and reduce heat and cook for one minute. Add all to the crockpot and stir in the zucchini. Cook on 7 hours on low. The last hour leave the lid off to thicken the sauce.

Serve with steamed broccoli, cauliflower, a salad, and brown rice. Altern ately, you can put the broccoli in the crockpot when you turn to high and take off the lid.


----------



## krankedyann

*Spaghetti Sauce*

2 lbs. ground beef
1 c. chopped onion
1 c. chopped green pepper
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 c. chopped mushrooms (optional)
2 (28 oz.) cans tomatoes
1 (6 oz.) can tomato paste
2 tsp. salt
3 tsp. oregano
1/2 tsp. rosemary
1/4 tsp. thyme

Heat skillet and brown beef, discarding fat. Combine all ingredients in crockpot, stirring well. Cook on low 10-12 hours, on high 5-6 hours.
Yield: 2 quarts sauce.


----------



## krankedyann

Crockpot Beef Fajitas

1 1/2 pounds beef flank steak
1 cup chopped onion
1 green bell pepper, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 jalapeno pepper, chopped
1 tablespoon cilantro
2 cloves garlic, minced or 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 can (8 ounces) chopped tomatoes
Toppings: sour cream, guacamole, shredded cheddar cheese, salsa

Cut flank steak into 6 portions. In any size Crock-Pot combine meat, onion, green bell pepper, jalapeno pepper, cilantro, garlic, chili powder, cumin, coriander, and salt. Add tomatoes. Cover and cook on Low for 8 to 10 hours or on High 4 to 5 hours. Remove meat from Crock-Pot and shred. Return meat to Crock-Pot and stir.
To serve fajitas without tortillas, spoon meat mixture into a bowl, stir in sour cream if desired, and top with above mentioned toppings if desired.

Serves 12.


----------



## krankedyann

Crockpot White Chicken Chili

1 pound navy beans, soaked
2 pounds boneless skinless chicken breast halves, cubed
2 tbs coconut oil
1 medium onion, chopped
3 cloves minced garlic
8 ounces chopped green chiles
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon oregano
1 1/2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
3 cups chicken stock

Put beans in medium pan and cover with water. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and allow to simmer 20 minutes. Discard water. Brown chicken in coconut oil. Put all ingredients in crock-pot. Stir to mix thoroughly. Cover. Cook on low 10-12 hours or high 5-6 hours.

Serves 6-8


----------



## krankedyann

Thai Chicken Stew

1 1/ 2 lbs chicken, cut into chuncks
2 cups julianne red peppers
1 cup thin sliced onions
4 cloves garlic minced
1/ 4 cup teriyaki sauce (NT p147)
1/ 4 cup (4 Tbsp) creamy peanut butter (NT p516)
2 Tbsp. rice vinegar
2 cups diced green onions
Prepared rice (NT p466)

1. Place chicken, red peppers and onions in a 1 gallon ziplock bag.
2. In a separate bowl, mix together peanut butter, teriyaki sauce, rice vinegar and garlic. Pour into ziplock, seal and freeze.
3. To cook, thaw completely and pour into crockpot. Cook on low for 6 hours.
4. Stir well before serving. Serve over rice and top with green onions.


----------



## saratc

Braised Lamb Shanks
Serves 4-8 (depending if you are big meat-eaters)

4 lamb shanks
3-4 cloves crushed garlic
1 tsp thyme
2 bay leaves
1 tbsp molasses
1 onion, sliced or diced
3-5 carrots chunked
1 fresh diced tomato or 1/2 cup stewed tomatoes
1/4 cup cider or red wine vinegar
1/4 cup broth of choice
dash or two of 5-spice powder or all-spice (optional)
sea salt and pepper to taste

Add all ingredients to crockpot in order listed. Cook on low 8 hours or longer until you are ready to serve. Serve with brown rice or mashed potatoes.

It will create a good amount of liquid and the broth will gelatinize.


----------



## saratc

I made the split pea soup from this thread a couple of nights ago, and boy was I glad. I came down with a bad cold yesterday and a 103-degree fever.







: After the fever broke the first thing I wanted was split pea soup. It was really good.









I didn't have all the ingredients so I improvised a bit and combined some recipes. Here's what I used:

16 oz split peas, rinsed
3 slices pork bacon, 3 slices turkey bacon, diced (usually calls for 1 meaty hambone, 2 ham hocks or 2 cups diced ham)
3 carrots - coined
1 chopped onion
1 potato, cubed
2 ribs of celery chopped
2 cloves pressed garlic
6 c. water
1 bay leaf
1 tsp marjoram
1 tbsp sea salt
1/2 tsp black pepper

Put all ingredients into crockpot. Cook on low 8 to 10 hours. If very watery, cook with lid slightly off for an hour. If very thick, thin with water or milk.

Mine came out watery when I checked it and I took the lid off. Since I was very ill by then, I fell asleep and didn't check it for 3 hours.








It was *very* thick by then. I turned it off, covered, put away and went back to sleep. Later, I thinned mine with some kefir. I really liked it that way! DH liked it semi-solid just the way it turned out.


----------



## sarah_bella1050

I made the split pea soup vegetarian awhile back and it tasted pretty good (just needed a lot of s&p). If you put in bacon instead do you cook it before hand or just put it in raw?


----------



## the_lissa

I put it in raw.


----------



## sarah_bella1050

Thanks!

I also wanted to add that I cooked a whole 5.5 pd chicken in the crockpot and it was incredible. My dh loved it. All I did was rinse it remove the goodie bag stick it in with some S&P and some poulty season and a tablespoon of water (will use less next time or none at all the juices are enough) and cooked it on high for 6 to 8 hours. It was so tender when it was finished that it fell in half trying to take it out!


----------



## sphinxie

This is so exciting! I just got a crockpot today because of this thread--an hour after reading it I had to rush out! I'd thought about them before, but the veg recipes & book recommendations were what I needed. Previously the recipes I'd seen were either meat or too heavy for me.

I'm a disaster at meal planning, so we end up eating out way too much. Bad for the pocketbook and for me seriously bad for my health. Somehow 5 PM or so is when I am the least interested in cooking! I really hope this works better. Soups and stews are my non-summer standbys (it isn't that hot here yet, and summer produce isn't out) so I think it'll fit in nicely.


----------



## mama_daba

after seeing this thread i need to get out my crock pot, everything looks so yummy


----------



## mmgarda

I had a bunch of pork stew meat (one big chunk) so I improvised!

SW Pork Stew

1 lb. pork stew meat cut into chunks
2 TBS. flour
2 med. carrotts, sliced
1 green or red bell pepper, chopped
1 can diced tomatoes, drained (or keep liquid and reduce broth to 1 c.)
1 cup corn kernels
1 cup green beans, snapped in 1 inch pieces
2 c. broth

Toss meat and flour together in crock pot until thoroughly coated. Add all other ingredients and stir to mix. Cook on high 5-6 hrs or low 10-12. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Sweet and Sour Pulled Pork

2 Tbs. balsamic vinegar
2 Tbs. soy sauce
2 Tbs. honey
1 tsp. dry mustard
1 lb. pork stew meat (uncut) or pork brisket

Mix first four ingredients in the crock pot until well-blended. Add meat. Cover and cook on high 4-5 hours. Remove meat and shred, then stir back into sauce. Serve on buns, bread, in wraps, over rice. . .


----------



## laurdsed

beef daube provencal
Cooking Light, p. 127, Nov. 2004

ingredients

2 tsp. olive oil
12 garlic cloves
1 (2 lb.) boneless chuck roast, trimmed and cut into 2" cubes
1 ½ tsp. salt, divided
½ tsp. freshly ground pepper, divided
1 cup red wine
2 cups chopped carrot
1 ½ cups chopped onion
½ cup less-sodium beef broth (Herb-Ox)
1 Tbsp. tomato paste
1 tsp. chopped fresh rosemary
1 tsp. chopped fresh thyme
dash of ground cloves
1 (14 ½ oz.) can diced tomatoes
1 bay leaf
3 cups cooked medium egg noodles

directions

Cook on high for 5 hours.
Discard bay leaf. Serve over noodles. Yield 6 servings.

improvisation

Substitute 3 chopped potatoes for noodles. Add potatoes at same time as carrots.


----------



## jul511riv

more veggie recipes PLEASE?!?!??!?!?! Espically a tuna noodle cassorole WITHOUT canned soup.

Also, decadent desserts....


----------



## VikingKvinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv*
Espically a tuna noodle cassorole WITHOUT canned soup.

Look at posts #230 and 239 (they're on page 8 of the thread). HTH.


----------



## shanetedissac

Subscribing. Thanks for the incentive to get this going in our house.


----------



## MamitadeTian

This thread really got me inspired to try my crockpot again, after failing with it years ago. Since then, I have tried all kinds of recipes with a good amount of success! The one problem I have is cooking chicken. I follow the recipes from the thread and also from other places, but I feel that at the end, even though the chicken looks moist, it feels (tastes?) somehow dry. I am always so disappointed, and my kids don’t eat it. I assume I am overcooking the chicken. Do you think that is it? If so, how do you suggest I go about modifying the recipes to aim for something moister?


----------



## saratc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamitadeTian*
The one problem I have is cooking chicken. I follow the recipes from the thread and also from other places, but I feel that at the end, even though the chicken looks moist, it feels (tastes?) somehow dry.

Not sure if you are doing this already, but just a few suggestions:

- Use a whole chicken or pieces of chicken with the bone-in. If cooking just breast or boneless and skinless chicken, they tend to come out dry unless you do a lot of amending to the chicken.
- Get free-range chicken where possible, or kosher if you can't get free-range.
- Cook on low heat. I let my chicken cook all day on low (put in morning and eat in the evening).
- Try adding a bit of acidic liquid to the chicken, like 1/4 cup. Suggestions are lemon juice, cidar or wine vinegar, stewed tomatoes, etc. My favorite combination for braised/slowcooked chicken is lemon juice and olives.


----------



## MamitadeTian

Thanks, Saratc, I have tried all you mentioned except the acidic liquid suggestion. Does that make the chicken tart?


----------



## saratc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamitadeTian*
Thanks, Saratc, I have tried all you mentioned except the acidic liquid suggestion. Does that make the chicken tart?

It makes it very slightly sour, but not intrusive. The acid will help tenderize the chicken. Choose something you like that will also flavor the chicken and add complementary ingredients. I like lemon and green olives, but stewed tomatoes or tomato paste and herbs are good too. Cidar vinegar gives it a mild apple flavor in addition to the slight tartness.

If you are worried about the tartness, you can also find a marinade that you like and try premarinating the chicken and then draining the marinade before you cook.

Oh one more thing -- make sure you don't skim all the fat off after cooking or defat your chicken too much before cooking. The meat can taste dry if you get rid of all the fat.


----------



## Greensleeves

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saratc*
- Try adding a bit of acidic liquid to the chicken, like 1/4 cup. Suggestions are lemon juice, cidar or wine vinegar, stewed tomatoes, etc. My favorite combination for braised/slowcooked chicken is lemon juice and olives.

I had good results cooking chicken last week in the crockpot using balsamic vinegar, cut up fresh tomatoes, and a couple cups of water. I probably used 1/4 to 1/3 cup balsamic vinegar, and 4 chicken breasts.

The results were very tender and flavorful. I served it with rice.


----------



## Thalia




----------



## jul511riv

what about fish. How does that cook up in the crock pot?


----------



## krankedyann

I also have the dry chicken problem, which I find very aggravating. Ialways cook on low, and it comes out dry.

Last night, we tried this recipe, and the chicken came out moist. I was thrilled!

*Crockpot Vinegarette Chicken*

4 Chicken breasts
1/2 cup coconut oil, melted
1/4 cup white vinegar
2 tbs fresh lemon juice
4 tsp dijon mustard
1 tsp sweetener, optional
1 tsp crushed garlic
1 tsp dried basil
salt and pepper
1 tsp dried oregano
1/4 cup water
2 cups white sauce (cream of mushroom soup replacement)
4 ounces cream cheese, optional
2 cups fresh vegetables
2 leaves fresh basil and oregano, minced, optional

Place chicken in the bottom of the crockpot. Combine the next 10 ingedients and pour over the chicken. Cook 5 hours on low. Remove chicken from crockpot, shred, and set aside. Stir white sauce, cream cheese fresh herbs and fresh vegetables into slow cooker. Return meat to slowcooker. Cook an additional 1 hour on low.

Serve over rice.


----------



## pandora665

Okay, no one mentioned this one, but it's super easy and with fewer additives than the ones from the store:

Rotisserie Chicken
1 whole chicken
Olive oil (either normal or sprayed)
Lawry's Seasoning salt (apparently, this is what makes it taste like the one from the store... I've used other seasoning blends (no salt) successfully)

Clean chicken inside and out. Spray or rub outside of chicken with olive oil. Sprinkle all over with Lawry's. Spray or coat inside of crock with oil. Do not put any water in the crock.

Roll 3 or 4 wads of aluminum foil into 2"-3" balls and put them in the bottom of the crock. The chicken is going to lie on these. Put chicken breast side down in crock on top of aluminum balls. Cook on High (will not come out the same on Low), 4-6 hours. (A 2 1/2 lb chicken takes 4 hours in my cool cp)

You have to use the aluminum to get the roasted taste instead of stewed.

NOTE: Wrap small potatoes in foil and place them in the bottom of the crockpot to make the foil balls; then you have both chicken and potatoes cooked to perfection!

Hope you enjoy, we do --> except my DH and I don't like dark meat much by itself, so I mix it into enchiladas the next day.

Erin


----------



## dvons

That Rotisserie Chicken sounds WONDERFUL!!

Deb


----------



## tamagotchi

If you feel that your crockpot is overcooking the chicken... well, it might be! My crockpot seems to run a little hot, so it cooks the chicken faster than the recipes say. I cook it about 2/3 of the time specified in the recipe.


----------



## ragdoll

My fav is just....chop up any veggies you have in your veggie drawer (carrot, cauliflower, cabbage, peppers, etc) and a potato and an onion and loads of fresh garlick....put in pot with enough water to cover, add some tamari or shoyu and maybe some barley or other grain...even tempeh or a can of beans







. Spice to taste. Really easy and there is no set ingredients so you can vary it with whatever you have on hand.
There is also always vegan chili...so simple too, just cans of kidney and black beans add chopped onions/garlick/tomatoes/peppers/chili powder and your good to go. You can add whatever else you like too, of course. We like it HOT around here







.
OH I just thought of another one adapted from the original moosewood...sweet potato/garbanzo bean soup with a curry flav. same general idea...sweet potatos/onion/frozen peas/garlick/carrot/a little olive oil/curry (i make my own but you can buy all sorts of different types of premixed curry powders). Just pop it all in the pot with some water and thats it.
There is a book out there called "fresh from the veg slow cooker" (i think thats the name). I don't have it but my friend swears by it.


----------



## Proudmom

:


----------



## AngelBee

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica**
Some of you have mentioned that you avoid cream soup recipes entirely. While the following recipe is not exactly super nutritious it is far healthier than the canned version you buy in the stores. Just thought I would toss it out for those of you who have families begging for those old, unhealthy favorites.

The following recipe is from http://www.recipelink.com/mf/7/917

CREAM SOUP MIX

Recipe makes 9 cans of soup.

2 cups powdered non-fat milk
3/4 cup cornstarch _(Does anyone know if it would it work with arrowroot powder? I've stopped buying cornstarch.)_
1/4 cup chicken bouillon _(I use Herb-Ox with no added msg....is there anything better???)_
2 Tbs. dried onion flakes
1 tsp. basil leaves
1 tsp. thyme leaves
1/2 tsp. pepper

Combine all ingredients, mixing well.
Store in air-tight container until ready to use. (A wide mouth Mason jar is perfect.)
To substitute for one can of condensed soup:
Combine 1/3 cup of dry mix with 1-1/4 cups cold water. (_Slooooowly! I use a wisk._)
Cook and stir on stove or in microwave until thickened.
Add thickened mixture to casseroles as you would a can of soup.

Variations:

Cream of Mushroom - Add 4-oz. can of mushrooms, un-drained, as part of liquid or ½ cup finely chopped mushrooms
Cream of Celery - Add ½ c cooked, minced celery.
Cheesy Broccoli - Add 1 c grated cheddar cheese, 1-½ c milk & 1 c chopped broccoli.
Potato - Add 1 c cooked potato cubes and 1- ¼ c milk.
Vegetable Soup: Add ¾ C mixed vegetables, cooked
Broccoli Soup: Add 1 C chopped broccoli, cooked
Asparagus Soup: Add 1 C chopped asparagus, cooked

The only kind I've made myself is the mushroom. The casserole I use it in is much better than it used to be.

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## AngelBee

I can not wait to go shopping so that I can use some of these recipes!


----------



## stellimamo

Quote:

If you feel that your crockpot is overcooking the chicken... well, it might be! My crockpot seems to run a little hot, so it cooks the chicken faster than the recipes say. I cook it about 2/3 of the time specified in the recipe.
I know my crockpot runs on the hot side. I put all me stuff in at lunchtime and then have to head back to work. My chicken was always coming out over done so I started putting it in frozen and now it works perfectly! With veggies I just put bigger chunks in and some times I vent the lid a bit so it doesn't get as hot.


----------



## Apryl Srissa

Our oven isn't working great right now, so I've been experimenting with my crock pot. I have now tried both lasagna and enchiladas in it, and it worked great. And since it didn't heat up the whole house, it was even good on a hot day. For the lasagna, I just layered it like usual, nothing really differnent. Then let it cook on low a few hours. For enchiladas, I just stacked them, I made two layers of them. That one I noticed cooked really quickly, I had it on low, and had to turn it off mid afternoon and just reheat it closer to dinner. And I used really mild sauce, but the longer cooking seemed to have concentrated it, the kids couldn't eat it at all, it was really spicy. You couldn't serve out individual enchiladas, but it was really good.


----------



## Hatteras Gal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pandora665*
Okay, no one mentioned this one, but it's super easy and with fewer additives than the ones from the store:

Rotisserie Chicken
1 whole chicken
Olive oil (either normal or sprayed)
Lawry's Seasoning salt (apparently, this is what makes it taste like the one from the store... I've used other seasoning blends (no salt) successfully)

Clean chicken inside and out. Spray or rub outside of chicken with olive oil. Sprinkle all over with Lawry's. Spray or coat inside of crock with oil. Do not put any water in the crock.

Roll 3 or 4 wads of aluminum foil into 2"-3" balls and put them in the bottom of the crock. The chicken is going to lie on these. Put chicken breast side down in crock on top of aluminum balls. Cook on High (will not come out the same on Low), 4-6 hours. (A 2 1/2 lb chicken takes 4 hours in my cool cp)

You have to use the aluminum to get the roasted taste instead of stewed.

NOTE: Wrap small potatoes in foil and place them in the bottom of the crockpot to make the foil balls; then you have both chicken and potatoes cooked to perfection!

Hope you enjoy, we do --> except my DH and I don't like dark meat much by itself, so I mix it into enchiladas the next day.

Erin

I am trying this one tonight!


----------



## ChristyM26

subbing!


----------



## 3babyboys

AngelBee posted a recipe for a cream of whatever soup substitute... Does anybody know how to make a substitute without the milk?


----------



## ragdoll

You could make a roux using oil and flour and add water to it and add plain soymilk towards the end. I saute onions and garlick in olive oil for a few minutes then add enough flour to soak up all of the oil and let that cook for a minute to get the floury taste out....then slowly add water until you get it about the consistency you want, then add the soymilk. After the sm is added make sure not to over cook it. Oh, and add whatever other seasonings as well. Works really well.


----------



## spero

I made this for a family 4th gathering yesterday - and everyone just RAVED about it. Even the kids loved it.

Very simple, tasty, and economical recipe that will feed a good crowd.

BBQ Pulled Pork

2 - 3 lb pork roast (I used the cheapest cut I could find - a sirloin roast was 99 cents/lb)
I bottle BBQ sauce (I used Kraft Honey BBQ)
(you could also make your own sauce from ketchup, white vinegar, dry mustard, and brown sugar)
I sliced Vidalia (sweet) onion
1/4 C or so brown sugar

Place roast in crockpot. Cut into chunks to fit, if necessary. Pour entire bottle of BBQ sauce over roast, top with sliced onion. Cover and cook on low heat for at least 6 hours.

Remove roast and shred with two forks. Ladle off excess fat from crockpot, and pick out large pieces of fat. (Depending on the cut of pork, it may be quite a lot.) Add a little more BBQ sauce if desired, a dash of pepper, and the brown sugar. Return shredded meat to crockpot, stir well, cover, and turn heat to high. Cook an additional 45 minutes to one hour.

Serve on club rolls, kaiser rolls, what have you. Enjoy!


----------



## YinYang

Shameless bump! I came to this forum to find some easy recipes to try out and to figure out how to (FINALLY) stock my pantry for decent, healthier eating. Just from this thread alone I think I've got a good list going!

Thanks!


----------



## Silvercrest79

that is why i keep bumping it!














:


----------



## tamagotchi

I just got this book out of the library and it looks great! It includes casseroles, pot roasts, one-dish skillet recipes, and slow cooker recipes.

Cook's Illustrated _Cover & Bake_
http://www.cooksillustrated.com/book...il.asp?PID=264

"Cover & Bake is filled with 200 one-dish meals for everyday cooking. We've made these casseroles a whole lot better tasting while making sure that what everyone loves about casseroles remains - the fact that they are practical one-dish meals that require a minimum of fuss and last minute attention."


----------



## wawap

Thanks for the book rec. I'm off to request it from the library.


----------



## Wabi Sabi

Another book recommendation- not sure if it has already been suggested, but if so it must've been WAY earlier in this monstrosity of a thread!

Not Your Mother's Slow Cooker Cookbook

It is a BIG book with lots of recipes that all involve whole, healthy foods. No canned cream of mushroom soup is used in any of these recipes!









One idea I got from here:

Use your crock-pot to roast garlic. Simply prepare the garlic the same way you would normally prepare it to roast in the oven, drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with any herbs that you want, then wrap the entire head of garlic in foil making sure to seal it tightly. Roast on low for about 5 hours.

I also made some really yummy baked beans...will post the recipe when I have a bit more time!


----------



## Wabi Sabi

Another nifty idea that I got from the book in the above link: You can use your crock-pot to cook whole squash (butternut, spaghetti squash, etc) and pumpkins.

Choose a squash that will fit whole into your crock-pot (or a couple of smaller squash can just be tossed in together). Rinse it off and dry the squash. Put it into the pot along with a couple tablespoons of water and let it cook on low until tender (roughly 7-9 hours, you will be able to easily pierce it with a knife). Once it is cool the squash can be cut in half, seeds scooped out and the flesh used in your favorite recipe. Pureed squash also freezes well.

For larger squash cut it apart and stack it in the crock-pot with the hard shell side facing down.

I haven't actually tried this yet, but I do have a several spaghetti squash from the garden that need to be used so I'm sure I'll be trying it soon!


----------



## Hazel

love the idea of cooking squash in the slow cooker! thanks!!


----------



## HappyToBe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
I also made some really yummy baked beans...will post the recipe when I have a bit more time!

Please!


----------



## Wabi Sabi

Okay, here are the vegetarian baked beans:

1 lb. dried navy beans, soaked and rinsed
1/2 c. catsup
1/4 c. maple syrup
1/4 c. molasses
1 1/4 t. dried savory
1 t. baking soda
1/4 t. pepper
1 smallish onion, peeled but left whole studded w/4 cloves
boiling water

Cover beans with at least 3 inches or more of water and cook on high for about 1 1/2 hours, then drain them.

Put beans back in crockpot and add in everything on the list from catsup to pepper. Mix well. Put onion in the center of the pot. Add boiling water to cover beans by 1/2 inch. Stir to mix everything up. Cook on high until boiling, then reduce to low and cook for 10-12 hours.

Remove onion before serving.

(The original recipe also called for a stick of butter to be stirred in right at the end before serving, but personally I thought they were MUCH better without the butter. The butter just made them taste funny.)

Note that these beans take a LONG time to cook. I find it easiest to soak the beans all day long and then start them in the evening. By the time I go to bed I can turn them down to low and just let them simmer all night.


----------



## HappyToBe

YEA
Thank you for taking the time to post this.


----------



## sphinxie

Wabi Sabi, that squash cooking method sounds fantastic! I may be able to make actual squash soup now.


----------



## Mom2Joseph

This is our absolute FAV in the crock pot!!! I have had others say this is restaurant quality! they could not believe I made this in a crock pot. Also, I like to add the rice directly into the crock pot to cook, soaking up all that yummy peanut sauce









1 package of boneless, skinless chicken breasts (chicken thighs cook better and come out more moist) (1.4 lbs)
1 can lite coconut milk
1 package 3.5 oz of Thai peanut sauce mix (this package has 2 envelopes inside)
2 medium carrots sliced
1 medium onion, chopped
3 cups water
3 cups uncooked instant rice (I use instant Brown Rice)
1 pounds uncooked peeled, deveined medium shrimp (thaw if frozen)
1 cup frozen sweet peas
1 tablespoon of cornstarch
1/3 c. chopped peanuts
fresh cilantro chopped

1. Place chicken in a crock pot. Add coconut milk. Stir in both envelopes of peanut sauce mix, carrots and onion.
2. cover and cook on low 8 - 10 hours (If you are short on time, cook on high for 4 - 6 hours)
3. About 30 min. before serving prepare the instant rice per the directions on the box.
4. Use two forks to shred the chicken while it is still in the crock pot. It will be so tender it will fall apart almost on its own.
5. Add Shrimp & Peas to cooker
6. Increase setting to High
7. Mix 1/4 cup of sauce from the cooker with the cornstarch in a small bowl. Stir mixture into the cooker.
8. Cover and cook 10 min. more, stirring frequently, until shrimp are pink and sauce has thickened slightly.
9. Serve mixture over rice and top with chopped peanuts and cilantro.


----------



## daekini

i LOVE Thai-esque food! Thanks so much for posting that recipe! I bet that the new instant jasmine rice would be great with this recipe, too.









alison


----------



## Wabi Sabi

We used this as a burrito filling and it was delicious:

Combine the following in the crockpot and cook on low for 6ish hours:

4 cans of black beans, including their liquid (or the equivalent amount of cooked dried beans- about 7ish cups. I cooked beans in the crockpot one day and made this the next day.)
1.5 cups of brown rice
3 cans of diced tomatoes (I used fire roasted)
1-2 finely chopped chipotle peppers from a can- depends on how hot you want it
2 tsp. (or more to taste) onion powder
1 tsp. garlic powder
2 tsp. oregano

I also had a container of shredded chicken in the freezer that I tossed in, but it would be totally optional for vegetarians.

We ate this burrito-style with tortillas, shredded cheese, sour cream and avocado. Very filling, healthy, inexpensive and delicious!


----------



## Mayapapaya

I've started trying a bunch of these recipes and they are great!

Here is one of mine: Morrocan Hameen:

sauteed garlic and onions
Dried chickpeas
Brown rice
potatoes in chunks
Short ribs of beef (will make a better gravy) or raw meatballs mixed with salt, pepper, garlic and cilantro
Raw eggs (unbroken)
Tomato sauce

Saute garlic and onions and add to crockpot
Add dried chickpeas to cover bottom
Add a small layer of brown rice
Add some potatoes in medium chunks (one potato per person works)
Add meat and eggs in shells
Add water to just cover the meat
Add half a cup of tomato sauce

This recipe does best started late the night before if it's for dinner the next day. (I usually cook it for about 20 hours). It is delicious.


----------



## mmgarda

Wow - this sounds interesting.

Ballpark amount on garlic and onions?
Do you soak the chickpeas first?
How much meat?
And what happens to the eggs? Do they come out sort of like hard-boiled?


----------



## Bufomander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
We used this as a burrito filling and it was delicious:

Combine the following in the crockpot and cook on low for 6ish hours:

4 cans of black beans, including their liquid (or the equivalent amount of cooked dried beans- about 7ish cups. I cooked beans in the crockpot one day and made this the next day.)
1.5 cups of brown rice
3 cans of diced tomatoes (I used fire roasted)
1-2 finely chopped chipotle peppers from a can- depends on how hot you want it
2 tsp. (or more to taste) onion powder
1 tsp. garlic powder
2 tsp. oregano

I also had a container of shredded chicken in the freezer that I tossed in, but it would be totally optional for vegetarians.

We ate this burrito-style with tortillas, shredded cheese, sour cream and avocado. Very filling, healthy, inexpensive and delicious!

man, i'm all about trying this -- and soon!







the rice is uncooked, right? and was the chicken raw or cooked?


----------



## Wabi Sabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bufomander*
man, i'm all about trying this -- and soon!







the rice is uncooked, right? and was the chicken raw or cooked?

Yep, uncooked rice. The chicken was precooked- it was just some leftover shredded chicken (from tacos) straight out of the freezer.


----------



## Bufomander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
Yep, uncooked rice. The chicken was precooked- it was just some leftover shredded chicken (from tacos) straight out of the freezer.

Thanks! We have all the makin's now, I think, and we are hoping to make it tomorrow for dinner--we have a friend coming to visit on her way from st. louis to seattle and she is a vegetarian, so it will be perfect -- not to mention we all like black beans around here.


----------



## Wabi Sabi

I have these in the crock-pot right now and it smells delicious although I haven't tried them yet:

Roasted New Potatoes

1-2 lbs scrubbed new potatoes (I'm using fingerlings from the garden)
1 T. olive oil
salt
pepper
pinch of thyme
several cloves of garlic, peeled but still whole
dried rosemary (use dried herbs- fresh ones will burn)

Place everything in crock-pot, toss to coat with the olive oil and cook on high for 2.5-3.5 hours until potatoes are fork tender.


----------



## umami_mommy

i finally typed this up today:

Crock Pot Veggie and Meat Tomato Sauce (this is my recipe, adapted from an old crock pot recipe)

This recipe makes a lot to freeze, which I usually do in wide mouth pint jars.

2 pound ground meat (I think organic buffalo meat tastes the best, but use what you like)
2 onion, finely chopped
3 medium carrots, finely chopped
2 large stalks celery, finely chopped
2 tbsp. minced garlic

2 28 ounce cans crushed tomatoes
1 28 ounce can pureed tomatoes
(or use 3 1 quart canning jars of your own crushed or pureed tomatoes, just don't use whole or diced tomatoes though, too watery)
1 6 ounce can tomato paste
1 cup red wine (my secret ingredient)
1 tbsp. dried basil
1 tsp. dried thyme
1 tsp. Italian spice mixture
1 tsp. freshly ground pepper
(salt to taste if you used your own tomatoes)

Saute meat, veggies and garlic in a large saute pan. When the meat is no longer pink add to crock pot. Add tomatoes, wine and spice. Mix well and cook on low for 10 hours or high for 5 hours, or until thick and bubbly.

Ladle into very clean jars while still hot, cap and allow to cool before freezing.


----------



## EFmom

I have a six quart crockpot, so I make mega batches and freeze.

This weekend I made the best chili that I've ever cooked before, and usually I don't like my crock cooking nearly as much as my non-crock cooking.

Brown 6 lbs lean cubed stew beef in batches in olive oil with two large finely chopped onions and four cloves of garlic. Dump in crock. Add 1 small can (4.5 oz) diced chilis, two tablespoons Ancho chile powder, two tablespoons regular chili powder, 2 tsp salt, 1- 28oz can diced tomato, 1- 14 oz can diced tomato with chilies, 1- 6oz can tomato paste. Stir and cook for 6 hrs on high.

I stirred in a bag of previously cooked black beans at the end, and let it cook for about another hour.


----------



## sphinxie

I'm wondering about making beans in the crockpot. Is it _really_ necessary to first soak the beans for 8 hrs, then cook for 8 hrs, then cook the whole dish for 8 hrs? This seems like overkill to me--if the beans are cooked after the first 8 hrs, why cook them again for so long?--but I'm not positive enough (or energetic enough) to start experimenting. Does anyone knowlegeable have an educated guess at what the minimum amount of cooking would really be needed for the beans in a good bean dish?


----------



## jul511riv

common sense says "enough to get em warm"


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sphinxie*
I'm wondering about making beans in the crockpot. Is it _really_ necessary to first soak the beans for 8 hrs, then cook for 8 hrs, then cook the whole dish for 8 hrs? This seems like overkill to me--if the beans are cooked after the first 8 hrs, why cook them again for so long?--but I'm not positive enough (or energetic enough) to start experimenting. Does anyone knowlegeable have an educated guess at what the minimum amount of cooking would really be needed for the beans in a good bean dish?

this seems right for a slow cooker. beans can cook faster if you soak them overnight and cook them on the stove top for an hour or two. i think it makes sense to cook up a whole mess in the crock pot overnight and freeze what you don't need to have on hand for another time.


----------



## VikingKvinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sphinxie*
I'm wondering about making beans in the crockpot. Is it _really_ necessary to first soak the beans for 8 hrs, then cook for 8 hrs, then cook the whole dish for 8 hrs? This seems like overkill to me--if the beans are cooked after the first 8 hrs, why cook them again for so long?--but I'm not positive enough (or energetic enough) to start experimenting. Does anyone knowlegeable have an educated guess at what the minimum amount of cooking would really be needed for the beans in a good bean dish?

What recipe is telling you to cook them for 16 hrs total after soaking for 8 hours? That's madness. Here's what I do: either the "quick soak" method wherein you boil the beans hard for one minute, then let sit for an hour, then cook (for an hour or so depending on the bean) OR I simply cook them, unsoaked, in the crockpot until they are done. A few hours -- again, depends on the bean. Usually I cook up a whole bag or more at a time, and freeze what I don't need for that particular recipe. Then, next time, I don't have to worry about it.

If you are putting beans in a recipe that has any acid in it -- tomatoes, for example -- you will want them fully cooked. Otherwise the acid will retard the cooking process and the beans won't get tender. But if you are doing a soup, say, you can add the other ingredients at the beginning or middle of cooking the beans.

There's no hard and fast rule for cooking "any beans" in "any bean dish" because cooking time depends on the other ingredients, the kind of bean, the freshness of the beans, the heat/speed of your crockpot, (some run hotter than others, some have only one setting, etc.) and so on. So there's a certain amount of guesswork or experimentation necessary -- ie., check and taste them at intervals.

HTH!

I made a yummy enchilada casserole in my crockpot yesterday, using previously frozen black-beans-and-rice, frozen enchilada sauce, corn tortillas, and shredded monterey jack cheese. Oh, threw some salsa in for one of the layers too. I just layered it all and let it cook until the cheese was bubbly. It was kind of mushy, but the taste was good.


----------



## sleepypeanutsmom

YAY! Thanks for the wonderful thread mamas. I am expecting twins in about 6 weeks and I am so excited about being able to still have healthy meals on little time.


----------



## sphinxie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
What recipe is telling you to cook them for 16 hrs total after soaking for 8 hours? That's madness. ...
If you are putting beans in a recipe that has any acid in it -- tomatoes, for example -- you will want them fully cooked.

Aha, that's it! All the recipes in the two veg crockpot cookbooks I have (the two popular ones, whatever the titles are) tell me to do this. However, they both also use canned tomato as the base for most of the bean recipes!

Thanks--I think I know what I need to do. Calculate how long beans need to be cooked the usual way, then translate that into crockpot cooking time, and use that for recipes where I can find another base besides canned tomatoes. (Which was getting repetitive anyway.)

Quote:

...OR I simply cook them, unsoaked, in the crockpot until they are done. A few hours -- again, depends on the bean.
I used to do this with no trouble when I lived in a small town in CA. Here when I try it there's gross foam and the beans taste dreadful. I think in CA the beans were a more recent crop or somehow of far higher quality.

I also found out that soaking & discarding the soak water gets rid of toxins, flatulence-inducing and otherwise. Although again, in CA my roommates and I never had digestive trouble with our unsoaked beans.

Thanks!


----------



## sphinxie

Wow, did this thread die?

Anyway, I have another question. I'm moving into cooking more meat, leaving mostly-vegetarianism behind for a little while.

Can anyone recommend an omnivore's crockpot cookbook for healthy meat cooking?


----------



## umami_mommy

i like "not your mother's slow cooker cookbook."


----------



## CrunchyKat

subbing, great thread!!


----------



## Stargirl

Another vote for "Not Your Mother's Slowcooker Cookbook.:" I made Wild-rice Almond Casserole (p.163) with a mix of brown and wild rice and chicken broth. It was delicious served with salmon and asparagus! Many thanks to the person who originally suggested this book.


----------



## MamitadeTian

Did I read about making turkey legs in the crockpot on this thread? I can’t find the post and I would really like to try this. If you have any new ideas, or could direct me to the post, I would be most grateful!


----------



## mama in the forest

:


----------



## odd-ducks

This thread is a little old, but I just found it so I thought I'd share! I can't remember where I found this recipe originally, but it's cheap, easy, very forgiving, and really tasty. (I haven't read through all of the yummy recipes posted here, so hopefully this isn't a duplicate).

Chicken Taco Soup

1 onion chopped
1 16 oz can chili beans
1 15 oz can black beans
1 15 oz can corn, drained
1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 12 oz can chicken broth
2 10 oz cans diced tomatoes w/green chilis, undrained
1 1.25 oz package taco seasoning
3 whole boneless chicken breasts

Throw it all in a crockpot. Push the chicken down into the sauce, so it's covered. Cook on low for 5 hours.

Remove chicken, shred it, and return to crockpot. Cook 2 more hours.

Fini!


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy

Bump.

This thread is amazing!

I look foward to adding some of my recipes when I have some time!


----------



## VikingKvinna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi* 
I have these in the crock-pot right now and it smells delicious although I haven't tried them yet:

Roasted New Potatoes

1-2 lbs scrubbed new potatoes (I'm using fingerlings from the garden)
1 T. olive oil
salt
pepper
pinch of thyme
several cloves of garlic, peeled but still whole
dried rosemary (use dried herbs- fresh ones will burn)

Place everything in crock-pot, toss to coat with the olive oil and cook on high for 2.5-3.5 hours until potatoes are fork tender.

WabiSabi, how were these? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## *bejeweled*

Odd-ducks,
I made this last night and it was delicioso! Tastes just like tacos!









Faith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odd-ducks* 
This thread is a little old, but I just found it so I thought I'd share! I can't remember where I found this recipe originally, but it's cheap, easy, very forgiving, and really tasty. (I haven't read through all of the yummy recipes posted here, so hopefully this isn't a duplicate).

Chicken Taco Soup

1 onion chopped
1 16 oz can chili beans
1 15 oz can black beans
1 15 oz can corn, drained
1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 12 oz can chicken broth
2 10 oz cans diced tomatoes w/green chilis, undrained
1 1.25 oz package taco seasoning
3 whole boneless chicken breasts

Throw it all in a crockpot. Push the chicken down into the sauce, so it's covered. Cook on low for 5 hours.

Remove chicken, shred it, and return to crockpot. Cook 2 more hours.

Fini!


----------



## odd-ducks

Yay! I'm so glad you liked them, Bejeweled! I'm busily trying some of these other great recipes... three cheers for the time-saving crockpot!


----------



## *bejeweled*

Let me know how it goes.........It's such an oxymoron isn't it? Time-saving crockpot/slowcooker. I sure love it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *odd-ducks* 
Yay! I'm so glad you liked them, Bejeweled! I'm busily trying some of these other great recipes... three cheers for the time-saving crockpot!


----------



## Wabi Sabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
WabiSabi, how were these? Inquiring minds want to know!









They're great! We've made them several times now using tiny little fingerling potatoes straight from the garden. Mmmm! I use a little bit more garlic and olive oil than the recipe calls for though.


----------



## oneKnight

I just posted this in another thread but it's great when simmered on low in the crock pot for several hours, and it heats up the house less (in the summer a/c months) than cooking it on the stove or in the oven.

we call it "The Rice Dish" (idea came from a mexican chicken/rice bake in the red plaid cookbook)

*meat (browned, cooked, whatever you have dice into small chunks, good way to use cheap/tough steaks or leftover ground beef)
*2/3cup rice, cooked. I use brown rice & cook in beef broth left from a roast.
*1-onion, diced & saute
*1-garlic, 8-10 'cloves' diced or pressed
*1-can black beans (or about 1/2 cup dried beans cooked)
*1-can kernal corn, drained
*1-big (28oz) can Rotel
*8-10 mushrooms, sliced/diced & fried/sauted, if we have them.
Cook meat & rice, saute onions & mushrooms in grease leftover from meat, drain worst of grease, I simmer it on low in my crock pot for 2ish hours before eating. Very good with Cornbread.


----------



## kissykoko

:







:


----------



## rachelagain

This thread is great-- I found some great recipes! Thanks guys!


----------



## umami_mommy

this is one of my very favorite crockpot recipes.

African Sweet Potato Stew with Red Beans

Vivid colors and fragrant spices are the hallmarks of this thick
stew, which is garnished with crunchy peanuts. A squeeze of lime
juice at the table brightens the rich, earthy flavors.

2 teaspoons olive oil
1 1/2 cups chopped onion
1 garlic clove, minced
4 cups (1/2-inch) cubed peeled sweet potato (about 1 1/2 pounds)
1 1/2 cups cooked small red beans
1 1/2 cups vegetable broth
1 cup chopped red bell pepper
1/2 cup water
1 teaspoon grated peeled fresh ginger
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes, drained
1 (4.5-ounce) can chopped green chiles, drained
3 tablespoons creamy peanut butter
3 tablespoons chopped dry-roasted peanuts
6 lime wedges

Heat oil in a nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion and
garlic; cover and cook 5 minutes or until tender.
Place onion mixture in a 5-quart electric slow cooker. Add sweet
potato and next 10 ingredients (through chiles). Cover and cook on
low 8 hours or until vegetables are tender.
Spoon 1 cup cooking liquid into a small bowl. Add peanut butter; stir
well with a whisk. Stir peanut butter mixture into stew. Top with
peanuts; serve with lime wedges.

Yield: 6 servings (serving size: 1 1/3 cups stew, 1 1/2 teaspoons
peanuts, and 1 lime wedge)

CALORIES 308(26% from fat); FAT 8.8g (sat 1.5g,mono 4.2g,poly 2.3g);
PROTEIN 11.1g; CHOLESTEROL 0.0mg; CALCIUM 64mg; SODIUM 574mg; FIBER
10.2g; IRON 2.7mg; CARBOHYDRATE 49.9g

Cooking Light, OCTOBER 2004


----------



## oneKnight

Recipe adopted from my ex's mom....good stuff!

1-2lbs meat, whatever you've got
1-big can tomato sauce
1-can rotel
1-can beer
1-can red/kidney beans
1-onion diced
-garlic however much you like
Fowler's 2-alarm chili kit or equivalent spices

-brown meat then toss everything into crock pot on low for about 2 hours - EASY


----------



## wawap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
African Sweet Potato Stew with Red Beans

Whoa - that sounds amazing... I'm gonna make that next week!

That's going to be a new family favorite - I can just tell.


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawap* 
Whoa - that sounds amazing... I'm gonna make that next week!

That's going to be a new family favorite - I can just tell.


----------



## Bufomander

just wanted to say that we tried the chicken taco soup and liked it.

we have friends coming over next saturday for dinner and perhaps we will make the african sweet potato stew with red beans.... just trying to decide if it will make enough for four adults and a 2 1/2 year old.


----------



## snoodess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bufomander* 
just wanted to say that we tried the chicken taco soup and liked it.

we have friends coming over next saturday for dinner and perhaps we will make the african sweet potato stew with red beans.... just trying to decide if it will make enough for four adults and a 2 1/2 year old.

I'll let you know, I have it set up to go for tomorrow (we had a metric buttload of sweet potatoes and peppers from the CSA so it was a timely recipe to find)







I had some extra coconut milk so I'm gonna mix the PB and coconut milk with the broth and add it at the end. Serving it over WW couscous.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bufomander* 
just wanted to say that we tried the chicken taco soup and liked it.

we have friends coming over next saturday for dinner and perhaps we will make the african sweet potato stew with red beans.... just trying to decide if it will make enough for four adults and a 2 1/2 year old.

i think it would make enough esp if you served it over rice or something else with a side of fruit and a salad.


----------



## OriginalGirlGamer

Our favorite is BBQ coke pork roast. A lot of people might not like the whole soda thing, but it comes out really good.

You need a small pork roast, put that in the pot, then pour 2 cans of coke over it. Cook it on low for 6-7 hours, until it falls apart with a fork. Then drain the coke out of the pot, put the pork back in and shred it up with fork/hands. Then pour on a bottle of bbq sauce, but try to stay away from the sweet ones with honey, it makes it WAY too sweet. The coke doesn't make the pork sugary, but it gives it this unique taste.

Grill up some onions and put meat and onion on toasted buns. I can't make it
all the time anymore because DH doesn't want to get tired of it.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OriginalGirlGamer* 
Our favorite is BBQ coke pork roast.

wow, i've never heard of cooking anything like that.







:


----------



## LionTigerBear

So simple but so yummy!

2 cups wild and brown rice blend
2-3 tablespoons butter
3-4 chicken legs (with thighs)
2 garlic cloves, minced
sea salt to taste

Rinse the rice and pour it into the bottom of the crockpot. Cover with 4 cups of water, garlic, salt to taste, and the pats of butter. Place on high. After one hour, add the chicken legs and cook for three more hours on high. (If I get the chance duringthe day I try to flip the chicken and coat it in the garlic/water some before it all cooks down. You could also rub a little extra garlic into it.)

I like fresh green beans or asparagus on the side.


----------



## OriginalGirlGamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
wow, i've never heard of cooking anything like that.







:

i hadn't either, but a buddy back in louisiana told me about it, he puts his chicken out on the grill with a can of dr. pepper or a can of beer. 
Dh didn't want to try it, so i just made it and gave it to him. After 2 sandwiches and saying how good it was, then i told him.









Ok ok, I got one that isn't soda related.









Get a pot roast, toss it in and add the following:

3 bay leaves
2 cloves garlic
onion powder (or onion)
pepper
rosemary
splash of red wine
1 cup beef stock

cover it up, cook it on low for like 6-7 hours. Soooooo good.


----------



## Bufomander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoodess* 
I'll let you know, I have it set up to go for tomorrow (we had a metric buttload of sweet potatoes and peppers from the CSA so it was a timely recipe to find)







I had some extra coconut milk so I'm gonna mix the PB and coconut milk with the broth and add it at the end. Serving it over WW couscous.

how was it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
i think it would make enough esp if you served it over rice or something else with a side of fruit and a salad.

what a good idea (about the rice)!


----------



## Indigo73

Subbing ...

I have a couple I just posted on my journal will paste them in here when I get home.


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

Oh my, what a wonderful thread!!! I've been C&Ping all the recipes and am def. watching this thread from now on!









Thanks for posting all those wonderful recipes, mamas!


----------



## Indigo73

There are some notes that I wrote for myself in here too...

Crockpot Moroccan Lentil Stew

Lentils, potatoes, and squash simmer in your crockpot for a delicious meatless stew.

INGREDIENTS:
1 cup dried lentils, sorted and rinsed
1 lb. butternut squash, peeled and cubed
10 small new red potatoes, cubed
1 onion, chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 (14 oz.) cans diced tomatoes, undrained
1 Tbsp. curry powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. each white pepper, crushed red pepper, ginger, cardamom, cinnamon, allspice &/or cumin (stick to 2 or 3 spices)

2 cups water

PREPARATION:
Combine all ingredients in a 3-4 quart slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours until lentils, squash, and potatoes are tender when tested with knife.

Need to double (big crockpot). Add carrots? Ham or Sasauge? Leeks?

***

Lamb Stew

INGREDIENTS:

1 1/2 pounds boneless, lean lamb stew meat, cut in 1 in. cubes
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
1/4 cup all purpose flour
2 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 lg. (1 cup) onion, sliced thin
2 cups water
1 cup baby carrots
2 cups diced rutabaga or turnips
1 cup frozen peas, thawed

PREPARATION:
Sprinkle lamb with 1/2 teaspoon salt and the pepper. Coat with flour. Heat oil in a 2 to 3 quart Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Brown lamb a few pieces at a time in the hot oil. Remove to Crock Pot with slotted spoon.

Reduce heat to medium. Add onion and cook 3 to 4 minutes, stirring occasionally until lightly browned. Stir in the water, scraping up browned bits on bottom of pot. Transfer onion mixture to the Crock Pot; add carrots and rutabaga. Cover and cook on low for 8 to 10 hours, adding peas during the last 30 to 45 minutes.
Serves 4.

Additional spices - bay leaf, rosemary, thyme. Potatoes (3 or 4 cubed)?


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

I found some good ones http://busycooks.about.com/od/health...hycrockpot.htm

*Crockpot Barley Casserole*
This delicious and healthy crockpot recipe can be served as a vegetarian main dish or a side dish.
INGREDIENTS:
1 cup uncooked pearl barley
1-1/2 cups eight vegetable juice
1/8 tsp. white pepper
1 cup chopped celery
1 green or red bell pepper, chopped
1 onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
14 oz. can ready to serve vegetable broth
1/4 cup toasted pine nuts or chopped walnuts
PREPARATION:
Combine all ingredients except pine nuts in a 3-4 quart slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours until barley and vegetables are tender. Sprinkle with nuts just before serving. 4 servings
*
Crockpot Black Bean Chili*

Crockpot black bean chili is made with apple juice for flavor.
INGREDIENTS:
2 cups water
1 cup apple juice
1 cup vegetable broth
1/2 tsp. dried oregano leaves
1/2 tsp. dried thyme leaves
3 Tbsp. tomato paste
1 tsp. ground cumin
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper
1/8 tsp. white pepper
2 onions, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 (4 oz.) cans chopped green chilies, drained
2 (15 oz.) cans black beans, rinsed and drained
2 red bell peppers, chopped
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1-1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
PREPARATION:
Combine all ingredients except cilantro and cheese in 3-4 quart slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours. Stir in cilantro just before serving. Serve with Cheddar cheese for topping. 6 servings

There are so many more on this site, I can't c&p them all right now, sorry.


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

Ok, I found some more that I'm C&Ping so I thought I might aswell do it for you all here too








*
lazy mom's beef stew recipe.*

I buy the package of beef stew mix from the store and use that for seasoning.

about 1.5 of beef stew meat-already cut up from store
half bag of baby carrots
peel and cube about 6 potatoes
slice 1 yellow onion

I just mix up the seasoning mix with about a cup of water and pour it over everything. Then I let it cook on low all day while I'm at work.

Serve with rolls and I love to put Texas Pete hot sauce in mine.
--
*Meatball Tortellini*
1 package frozen California Veggies
20 Frozen Meatballs
1 Can cream of mushroom soup
1 package Torellini

Put it together and cook! Yum!!
--
*Caribbean-Style Black Bean Soup*
1 lb Dried, black beans, washed
3 Onions, chopped, small
1 Green pepper, chopped
2 tbls. Tomato paste
4 cloves Garlic, minced
1 Ham hock or ¾ cup cubed ham
1 tbsp Oil
1 tbsp Cumin
2 tsp Oregano
1 tsp Thyme
1 Bay Leaf
Salt and pepper
3 cups Water
2 tbsp Vinegar
Sour cream
Chopped cilantro

Directions:
Soak beans overnight in water, drain. Combine all ingredients except the last three, stir and cover. Cook on low for 8-10 hours, or on high for 4-5 hours. For a thicker soup, take out ½ of soup and blend, then add back in. Add vinegar and serve with sour cream and cilantro.
--
*Crockpot Lasagna:*
2 jars of spaghetti sauce
4 oz Lasagna noodles
2 8 oz packages of shredded mozzerella cheese
1 12?oz container of ricotta cheese - not the smallest one they have, but next one up... Heck, just get whatever and put it in, the more the merrier

So you just layer everything anyway you want. This is what I do:
Mix all the ricotta with all the mozzeralla, add some salt and pepper if you'd like.
Put one of the jars of sauce in the bottom, a layer of uncooked (that's the nice part about this recipe) pasta, half the cheese mixture, a layer of pasta, another jar of sauce, another layer of pasta, then the rest of the cheese.

I think I put it on High for around 3-4 hours, but I'm sure it'd work on low for maybe 6-8 or so. Nothing magical to it, it's just that you have to cook it long enough for the pasta to cook and then it's done! I love lasagna, but I never make it b/c I'd have to cook the pasta, THEN make the dish. But if you do it this way you just throw a bunch of stuff together and leave
--
*One Dish Chicken Supper*
4 Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast halves
10 3/4 oz. can cream of chicken soup (or cream of mushroom/celery
1/3 cup milk
1 pkg Stove Top Stuffing Mix (I used Savory Herb)
1 can chicken broth (or 1 2/3 c. water)

1. Place chicken in croc pot.
2. Combine soup and milk. Pour over chicken.
3. Combine stuffing mix and broth. Spoon over chicken.
4. Cover & cook on LOW for 8-10 hours
--
*A different kind of Pot Roast* - We bought a bunch of pot roasts when they were on sale at Farmer Jack, so we needed to come up with different ideas for them. Here is one we thought of.

1 pot roast
2 cans of stewed tomatoes
Any vegetables you want (potatoes, carrots, etc)

Add all of the ingredients to the crock pot. Cook on low for 8 hours.

*Chicken Paprika:*
Layer in crockpot:
sliced onions
olive oil
sliced potatoes
salt, pepper
paprika
boneless, skinless chicken (I prefer thighs, they are moister)

Repeat the layers to the top of the crockpot (well, about 1 inch from the top).

Add chicken broth (about 1/2 to 1 cup)

Set on "Low" for about 8 hours
--
*PORK CHOPS* - We cut this recipe in half and it was really good!

8 pork chops
2 cans Cream of Mushroom Soup
2 cans French Onion Soup (plain french onion)

Brown pork chops in skillet over medium heat. They won't turn brown, they will turn white, and it only takes a few seconds (you don't need to cook them through, this just helps for flavor. It really isn't necessary). Place pork chops in bottom of crock pot (just throw em all in there). Mix soup all together. Pour it on top. I kinda shake it around and use a spoon to poke it to make sure the soup gets down to the bottom. Cook on low for 8 hours. Serve with white rice.

*Chicken in Sour Cream Sauce*
• 1-1/2 teaspoon salt
• 1/4 teaspoon pepper
• 1/4 teaspoon paprika
• 1/4 teaspoon lemon-pepper seasoning
• 6 bone-in chicken breast halves (skinless)
• 1 can condensed cream of mushroom soup (or chicken or celery or brocolli) - undiluted
• 1 cup sour cream
• 1/2 cup dry white wine or chiken broth
• 1/2 pound fresh mushrooms, sliced

Combine the first four ingredients and rub over both sides of chicken breasts.

Place in a slow cooker (crock pot). In a bowl, combine the soup, sour cream, and wine or broth; stir in mushrooms.

Pour over chicken. Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours or until chicken juices run clear. Thicken sauce if desired.

*Salsa Verde Stew:* my all time favorite crock pot recipe!

1 1/2 lbs stew meat
4 medium potatoes, cut in cubes
1 large coarsely chopped sweet onion
1 green sweet pepper chopped
1 14 oz Mexican style stewed tomatoes
1 15 oz can pinto beans, drained
1 cup salsa
2 cloves chopped garlic
1 teasp cumin
flour tortillas

Combine all ingredients, cook for 6-8 hrs
--
*Pulled Pork*

Pork shoulder, something like that. Really any pork that is a roast. About a cup of oil. 3 cups brown sugar. Put water in until it covers the pork. Cook all day--it shreds naturally & is tender and moist as a sandwich
--*
Slow Cooker Scalloped Potatoes with Ham*

INGREDIENTS

3 pounds potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped cooked ham
1 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup water
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
DIRECTIONS
Place sliced potatoes in slow cooker. In a medium bowl, mix together shredded cheese, onion and ham. Mix with potatoes in slow cooker. Using the same bowl, mix together condensed soup and water. Season to taste with garlic powder, salt and pepper. Pour evenly over the potato mixture.
Cover, and cook on High for 4 hours.
**Used fat free cream of mushroom soup and it turned out fine, I am always looking to cut down on fat.

*Sour Cream Pork Chops*
INGREDIENTS
6 pork chops
salt and pepper to taste
garlic powder to taste
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 large onion, sliced 1/4 inch thick
2 cubes chicken bouillon
2 cups boiling water
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 (8 ounce) container sour cream
DIRECTIONS
Season pork chops with salt, pepper, and garlic powder, and then dredge in 1/2 cup flour. In a skillet over medium heat, lightly brown chops in a small amount of oil.
Place chops in slow cooker, and top with onion slices. Dissolve bouillon cubes in boiling water and pour over chops. Cover, and cook on Low 7 to 8 hours.
Preheat oven to 200 degrees F (95 degrees C).
After the chops have cooked, transfer chops to the oven to keep warm. Be careful, the chops are so tender they will fall apart. In a small bowl, blend 2 tablespoons flour with the sour cream; mix into meat juices. Turn slow cooker to High for 15 to 30 minutes, or until sauce is slightly thickened. Serve sauce over pork chops.
I used Low fat sour cream and although the sauce wasn't very thick it was still AWESOME!! We loved this recipe. I just made it for the first time a couple weeks ago and served it over egg noodles. It's a keeper.

*Awesome Slow Cooker Pot Roast*
INGREDIENTS
2 (10.75 ounce) cans condensed cream of mushroom soup
1 (1 ounce) package dry onion soup mix
1 1/4 cups water
5 1/2 pounds pot roast
DIRECTIONS
In a slow cooker, mix cream of mushroom soup, dry onion soup mix and water. Place pot roast in slow cooker and coat with soup mixture.
Cook on High setting for 3 to 4 hours, or on Low setting for 8 to 9 hours.
I also threw in some red potatoes and carrots. i cut the potatoes in half.... instant meal. Again I used the fat free soup and it turned out fine......
--

*Steak and Beans:*

Bag of pinto beans (dry, 1lb)
2-3 bacon wrapped beef fillets (buy on sale!)

Wash the beans, put in crockpot, stick the meat sort of in the middle. Fill ALL THE WAY up with water...cook on low all day, turn up on high and add more water in the afternoon, steak will fall apart! We eat this like soup with cornbread and the leftovers are yummy! This is a good one if you be home to sort of watch it...the beans soak up so much water and will get dried out if you aren't careful.

I also do this with lots of other beans - we also like white beans and ham cooked this way!

Chicken...I use the individually frozen chicken breasts in my crockpot b/c I think they dry out any other way you cook them...I always start with mine frozen, just stick em in the crockpot.

Then add your choice:
A bottle of barbeque sauce...meat will shred and is great for a sandwich

a can of cream soup (chicken, potato, broccoli, mushroom - I have even used the reduced fat), serve over rice or noodles.

A bottle of italian salad dressing (you might need two if you are cooking much chicken)...great with or on a salad

My family's fave - *Crockpot Meatloaf*

Cut up enought potatoes in chunks to cover the bottom of your crockpot, spray pot with PAM or oil it well, place potatoes in the bottom. Make a meatloaf like you normally would (I mix 1-1.5 lbs of ground meat, an egg, some bread crumbs, and onion flake, maybe a squirt of ketchup - my folks like simple), shape it into a loaf and place in the crockpot, making sure the sides of the loaf don't touch the pot. Cook on low 8 hours. I usually put this on at 7 am and then turn it up to high at about 3pm to get a nice brown crust. (we eat at 5:30, to give you a time reference)
*
Beef Tips and Rice*

2 lbs stew meat, trimmed
2 packs of brown gravy or beef stew dry mixes
Water

Combine in crockpot, cook on low all day, serve over rice or noodles

*Bean and Corn Chili*

Ingredients:
2 medium onions, finely chopped
5 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp olive oil
2 Tbs red wine
1 green bell pepper, seeded and finely chopped
1 red bell pepper, seeded and finely choppd
2 stalks celery, finely sliced
6 Roma tomatoes, chopped
2 15-oz cans kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 6-oz can tomato paste
8-oz frozen corn kernels
1 tsp salt
1 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp dried oregano
1/4 tsp ground coriander
1 1/2 cups nonfat chicken or vegetable broth
Directions:
In a medium skillet, saute the onions and garlic in the olive oil and red wine. Add the skillet contents and the remaining ingredients to the slow cooker. Mix thoroughly. Cover; cook on Low for 6 to 8 hours or on High for 3 to 4 hours.
Championship Chili

Ingredients:
3 1/2 - 4 lbs coarsely ground beef
1 14 1/2-oz. can beef broth
3 Tbs onion, finely shopped
1 tsp garlic powder
3 tsp instant beef bouillon granules, divided
1 8-oz. can tomato sauce
2 Tbs paprika
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
4 Tbs chili powder
1 Tbs cumin
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp sugar
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1/4 tsp instant chicken bouillon granules
1 Tbs lime juice
Directions:
Cook beef in large skillet over medium heat, stirring to crumble until beef is browned drain. Place cooked beef, chopped onion, beef broth, tomato sauce, chili powder, paprika, cumin, two teaspoons beef bouillon, garlic powder, cayenne pepper and black pepper in stoneware. Cover cook for 7 hours on Low or 3 hours on High. Stir in remaining beef bouillon, onion powder, salt, sugar, garlic salt, chicken bouillon and lime juice. Cover cook one more hour.

*Easy Pleas'n Chili*
Ingredients:
1 1/2 lbs lean ground beef, pork, chicken or turkey
5 cloves garlic minced or 1 tbs bottled chopped garlic
2 onions, finely chopped
2 stalks celery, thinly sliced
2 cans (19 oz each) red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1 can (28 oz) tomatoes, coarsely chopped, with juice
1 can (5.5 oz) tomato paste
2 cups frozen corn kernels
1/2 cup salsa
2 tbs chili powder
1 tsp each dried cumin and dried oregano
1/2 tsp each salt, pepper, and hot sauce
1 each, red and green sweet pepper, finely chopped

Suggested toppings: chopped tomatoes, avocado, green onion, jalapeno peppers, cilantro, grated cheddar cheese, tortilla chips, sour cream.
Directions:
1. In large non-stick skillet, cook ground meat, garlic and onion over medium-high heat, breaking up meat with spoon, for 9-10 minutes or until fully cooked. With slotted spoon transfer to Crock-Pot slow cooker stoneware. 2. Add the meat mixture and remaining ingredients, except sweet peppers, to the slow cooker and stir to combine. Cover and cook on Low for 6 to 8 hours or on High for 3 to 4 hours or until bubbly and hot. 3. Stir in peppers; cover and cook on High for an additional 15 minutes. 4. Adjust seasoning and serve with suggested toppings. Refrigerate prepared chili in airtight container for up to 2 days or freeze for up to 1 month.For a fun and edible serving container try these tortilla bowls:Randomly pierce 6 inch tortillas with a fork. Place tortilla over inverted 4 inch bowl or ramekin and lightly press around bowl. Microwave 2 tortillas on High for 2 minutes or until crisp. Remove tortillas from bowls; repeat as necessary. Preparation time: 15 minutesMakes: 4-6 servings
*
White Chili*

Ingredients:
1 lb Great Northern beans, soaked
2 lbs skinless, boneless chicken breasts
1 medium onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 4-oz. cans green chilies
2 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 14 1/2 oz. can reduced-sodium chicken broth
1 cup water
Directions:
Put beans in medium pan and cover with water. Bring to boil; reduce heat and allow to simmer 20 minutes. Drain and discard water. Cut chicken into 1-inch pieces and brown if desired. Put all ingredients in the stoneware. Stir to mix thoroughly. Cover; cook on Low 8-10 hours or on High 4-6 hours.
Chicken Tortilla Soup

Ingredients:
4 boneless, skinless chicken thighs
1 can (4 ounces) chopped mild green chilies, drained
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1 yellow onion, diced
2 cans (15 ounces each) diced tomatoes, including juice
½ - 1 cup chicken broth
1 teaspoon cumin
salt and pepper to taste
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves
Juice of 1 lime
4 corn tortillas, sliced into 1/4 inch strips
1/2 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
1 avocado, seeded, peeled, diced and tossed with lime juice to prevent browning
Directions:
1.Place chicken in Crock-Pot® slow cooker.2.Combine chilies, garlic, onion, tomatoes, ½ cup chicken broth and cumin in a small bowl. Pour mixture over chicken.3.Cook on High for 3 hours. When chicken is tender, use the tines of 2 forks to shred the meat. Adjust seasonings adding additional broth if necessary.4.Just before serving, add tortillas and cilantro to Crock-Pot slow cooker. Stir to blend. 5.Serve in soup bowls, topping each serving with cheese, avocado and a squeeze of lime juice.Yield: Serves 4 - 6

*Pasta Fagioli Soup*

Ingredients:
1 15 1/2-oz. can Great Northern beans
1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 onion, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 10 1/2-oz. cans condensed beef broth
2 14 1/2-oz. cans whole tomatoes
1 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp dried marjoram
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp hot pepper sauce
1 tsp dried basil
2 cups macaroni, cooked
Directions:
Combine all ingredients, except pasta in the stoneware. Cover; cook on Low 8 to 10 hours or on High 4 to 6 hours. Add the pasta 30 minutes before the end of the cooking time.

*Spiced Lentil Soup*

Ingredients:
1 cup lentils, rinsed
1 - 28 ounce can stewed tomatoes, undrained
2 medium potatoes, diced
2 medium carrots, sliced
1 medium onion chopped
1 celery stalk, sliced
3 bay leaves
3 tablespoons curry powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground coriander4 cups lowfat, low sodium chicken or vegetable broth
Directions:
Combine all ingredients in the Crock-Pot® slow cooker. Cover; cook on Low 8 to 10 hours (or on High 4 to 5 hours), or until lentils are tender. Remove the bay leaves before serving. Makes 4 to 6 servings. 1 gram of fat per serving.
*
Hot Broccoli Cheese Dip*

Ingredients:
3/4 cup butter
3 stalks celery, thinly sliced
1 onion, chopped
1 4-oz can sliced mushrooms, drained
3 Tbs flour
1 10 3/4-oz can cream of celery soup
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 10-oz package chopped broccoli
Directions:
In a small skillet, melt the butter and saute the celery, onion and mushrooms. Stir in the flour. Place into a lightly greased slow cooker and stir in remaining ingredients. Cover cook on High, stirring about every 15 minutes until the cheese is melted. Turn to Low for 2 to 4 hours or until ready to serve.
*
Spinach Artichoke Dip*

Ingredients:
2 8-oz. packages softened cream cheese
3/4 cup light cream
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 16-oz. bag frozen cut leaf spinach, thawed and well drained
1 13 3/4-oz. can quartered artichoke hearts, rinsed
2/3 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
1 cup prepared salsa mixture, canned or fresh
Directions:
In a food processor, process the cream cheese, cream, Parmesan cheese and garlic powder until smooth and creamy. Add the spinach and process until thoroughly mixed. Add the artichokes and process until coarsely chopped. Spoon the mixture in to the stoneware. Cover cook on High for 1 to 1 1/2 hours until hot in the center. Sprinkle the top evenly with Monterey Jack cheese and spoon the salsa in a ring around the inside edges of the stoneware. Cover and continue heating on High 15 minutes longer, or until the cheese is melted

*Asian Spiced Chicken Wings*

Ingredients:
3 lbs chicken wings
1 cup soy sauce
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup ketchup
2 tsp fresh ginger, minced
1/4 cup dry sherry
1/2 hoisin sauce
1 Tbs fresh lime juice
3 Tbs sesame seeds, toasted
1/4 cup green onions, thinly sliced
Directions:
Broil the chicken wings 10 minutes on each side, or until browned. Transfer the chicken wings to the slow cooker. Add the remaining ingredeints, except the hoisin sauce, lime juice, sesame seeds, and green onions and stir thoroughly. Cover; cook on Low for 5 to 6 hours or on High for 2 to 3 hours. Stir once in the middle of cooking to baste the wings with sauce. Remove the wings from the stoneware and reserve 1/4 cup of the juice in the slow cooker. Combine this juice with the hoisin sauce and lime juice. Drizzle over the chicken wings. Before serving, sprinkle wings with toasted sesame seeds and green onions, and mix to coat evenly.
*
Chicken Wings in Teriyaki Sauce*

Ingredients:
3 lbs chicken wings (16 wings)
1 onion, chopped
1 cup soy sauce
1 cup brown sugar
2 tsp ground ginger
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup dry cooking sherry
Directions:
Rinse the chicken and pat dry. Cut off and discard wing tips. Cut each wing at the joint to make two sections. Place the wing parts on a broiler pan. Broil 4 to 5 inches from the heat for 20 minutes, 10 minutes on each side or until chicken is brown. Transfer to the slow cooker.Mix together the onion, soy sauce, brown sugar, ginger, garlic, and cooking sherry in a bowl. Pour over the chicken wings. Cover cook on Low for 5 to 6 hours or on High for 2 to 3 hours. Stir chicken wings once to make sure wings are evenly coated with sauce.
*
Chicken Wings in BBQ Sauce*

Ingredients:
3 lbs chicken wings (about 16 wings)
Salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 cups barbecue sauce
1/4 cups honey
2 tsp prepared mustard
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
Tabasco sauce, to taste
Directions:
Rinse chicken and pat dry. Cut off and discard wing tips. Cut each wing at the joint to make two sections. Sprinkle the wings with salt and pepper and place on a broiler pan. Broil 4 to 5 inches away from the heat for 20 minutes, turning once during the middle of broiling. Transfer the chicken to the Crock-Pot(R) Slow Cooker.For the sauce, combine barbecue sauce, honey, mustard, Worcestershire sauce and Tabasco sauce in a mixing bowl. Pour over chicken wings. Cover; cook on Low fo 5 hours or on High for 2 to 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

And some more, this time vegetarian dishes









*Country Scalloped Potatoes*

Ingredients:
6 medium potatoes, thinly sliced
1 large onion, thinly sliced
1 cup cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 cup fresh Italian parsley, minced
10 button mushrooms, thinly sliced
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup butter, melted
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
Directions:
Lightly grease the stoneware. Alternate layers of potatoes, onions, cheese, parsley and mushrooms in the stoneware. In a small bowl, combine the milk, butter, paprika, pepper and salt. Pour this mixture over the ingredients in the slow cooker. Cover cook on Low for 7 to 9 hours or on High for 3 to 4 hours

*Sweet Potato Casserole*

Ingredients:
2 lbs sweet potatoes, mashed
1/2 cup margarine or butter, melted
2 Tbs sugar
2 Tbs brown sugar
1 Tbs orange juice
2 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup milk
1/3 cup pecans, chopped
1/3 cup brown sugar
2 Tbs flour
2 Tbs margarine or butter, melted
Directions:
Lightly grease the slow cooker. In a large bowl, mix the sweet potatoes, 1/3 cup margarine, sugar and brown sugar. Beat in the orange juice, eggs and milk. Transfer to the stoneware.Combine pecans, 1/3 cup brown sugar, flour and 2 Tbs margarine and spread over the potatoes. Cover and cook on High for 3 to 4 hours.

*Vegetable Curry*

Ingredients:
4 medium potatoes, peeled and diced
1 large onion, chopped
1 red pepper, chopped
2 carrots, diced
2 large tomatoes, chopped
1 6-oz can tomato paste
3/4 cup water
2 Tbs curry powder
2 tsp cumin seeds
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp salt
3 cups cauliflower florets
1 10-oz package frozen peas, thawed
Directions:
Place potatoes, onion, pepper, carrots and tomotoes in the slow cooker. Stir in tomato paste, water, curry powder, cumin seeds, garlic powder and salt. Mix well and add the cauliflower florets. Cook on Low for 8 to 9 hours. Stir in peas just before serving.

*Hearty Cheese Hash Browns*

Ingredients:
5 cups frozen hash brown potatoes
2 cups cheddar cheese, grated
1 cup milk
1/2 cup half-and-half
1/2 cup green onions, thinly sliced
1 cup frozen peas
1 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp paprika
Directions:
Combine all ingredients in the slow cooker and mix thoroughly. Cover cook on Low for 6 to 8 hours or on High for 3 to 4 hours.

*Mexican Casserole*

Ingredients:
1 28-oz. can crushed tomatoes, with juice
1 14 1/2-oz. can salsa
1 6-oz. can tomato paste
2 15-oz. cans black beans, rinsed and drained
1 15 1/4-oz. can sweet corn, drained
2 chili peppers, sliced
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp garlic powder
5 tortillas
Directions:
Combine the tomatoes, salsa, tomato paste, beans, corn, chili peppers, cumin and garlic powder in a large bowl. Mix well. Place approx. 1 cup of this mixture in the bottom of the slow cooker and spread evenly. Top this with one tortilla and cut it to fit if necessary. Spread with 1/3 of the remaining mixture. Repeat these layers, ending when there is no liquid mixture left. Cook on Low for 5 hours.

*Stuffed Pasta Shells*

Ingredients:
1 20-oz. package of cheese-stuffed pasta shells
8-oz. mushrooms, sliced
2 tsp olive oil
1 28-oz. can plum tomtoes, cut up
1 6-oz. can low-sodium tomato paste
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 cup white wine
Directions:
Saute the mushrooms in the oil in a skillet for about 5 minutes. Transfer them to the stoneware. Add the tomatoes, tomato paste, oregano, garlic and wine. Cover and cook on High for 3 1/2 to 5 hours. Add the shells to the sauce, making certain to cover them with sauce. Cover and cook for about 1 hour or until the shells are thoroughly hot.

*Baked Eggplant*

Ingredients:
1 ¼ lbs eggplant, cut into 1-inch cubes
2 medium onions, thinly sliced
2 ribs celery, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 Tbs olive oil
1 can (16-oz) diced tomatoes, undrained
3 Tbs tomato sauce
½ cup pitted ripe olives, cut in half
2 Tbs Balsamic vinegar
1 Tbs sugar
1 Tbs capers, drained
1 tsp dried oregano
salt and pepper to taste
Directions:
Combine eggplant, onions, celery, oil, tomatoes and tomato sauce in Crock-Pot® slow cooker. Cover and cook on Low 3 ½ to 4 hours or until eggplant is tender.Stir in olives, vinegar, sugar, capers and oregano. Season with salt and pepper. Cook 45 minutes to 1 hour or until heated through.

*Black Bean Stuffed Peppers*

Ingredients:
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1/4 tsp ground cumin
1/4 tsp chili powder
2 15-oz cans black beans, rinsed and drained
6 tall green bell peppers, seeded and cored
1 cup reduced-fat Jack cheese, grated
1 cup tomato salsa
1/2 cup fat free sour cream
Directions:
In a medium skillet, saute the onion until golden. Season with the cayenne pepper, oregano, cumin and chili powder. In a medium mixing bowl, mash half of the black beans with sauteed onions. Mix in the remaining beans. Place the bell peppers in the slow cooker, and spoon the black bean mixture into the bell peppers. Pour the salsa over the cheese. Cover; cook on Low for 6 to 8 hours or on High for 3 to 4 hours. Serve each pepper with a dollop of sour cream


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

The site I got the recipes from is here: http://www.crockpot.com/recipescat.aspx?catid=1


----------



## Greensleeves

Oh. My. Word. FitMommy, those sound delicious.







Especially Country Scalloped Potatoes. Time to get a new crockpot!


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

lol, yeah, it looks quite a bit overwhelming, all in one post, huh?








I need to start making a menu for what's when for dinner! lol


----------



## momma2girls

***


----------



## KentuckyDoulaMama

: subbing....thanks everyone, some of these look wonderful!!!


----------



## saratc

Bumping


----------



## Cullens_Girl

bump


----------



## phatchristy

Oh, subbing, I want to come back to this thread! LOL. I do crockpot 3-4 times a week, it's really made my life so much easier!







Just started doing it around 4 months ago.

I am actually considering doing some alfredo sauce today in my crockpot, just to see if it works out (not the healthiest, but usually I wind up staying there forever while it simmers to get thick).


----------



## kellid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HydeParkB* 
I made this last week. I love french dip sandwiches, and this is a nice approximation from the crockpot:

Shredded Beef Dip Sandwiches

Put in a crockpot:
2 pounds beef roast (I think we used arm roast), trimmed of fat
about 1 tablespoon minced garlic
1-2 teaspoon thyme
3 bay leaves
4 cups of water
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/3 cup Worchestshire

Other ingredients:
Rolls/buns
Mozarella or Provolone cheese
Horseradish

Cook on low for 10 hours (you could probably go shorter). Remove and shred beef.

Put mozarella cheese on rolls, and toast in oven til cheese is melting. Slather with horseradish and add beef.

Now I've got to figure out what to do with the leftover 'au jus.' Maybe I'll make some soup.


we had this tonight on ciabatta rolls, minus the horseradish and it was scrumpdillyishes. thanks for sharing on another thread.

eta: i used antelope instead also.


----------



## *Jessica*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi* 
Vegetable Soup with White Beans and Butternut Squash

Put all of the following into the crockpot:

1 butternut squash- cube half of it, leave the other half in bigger chunks/slices

1 diced onion
1 minced clove of garlic
2 stalks of celery
(I sauteed my veggies in olive oil first which really helps, but isn't absolutely necessary)

1 qt. of desired stock- beef, chicken or veggie (I used beef)
1 can of diced tomatoes
1 big spoonful of tomato paste (although I think you could omit this and not tell a difference)
1 can of white beans, rinsed and drained
a chunk of rind from a block of parmesan cheese (also optional but adds TONS of flavor)

Cook on high for half of the day or on low all day long. Once the squash was tender I used a slotted spoon to remove the large pieces, mashed them up and then stirred them back into the soup. If you didn't use a piece of parmesan rind grate some cheese on top before serving.

I'm making this right now. I used homemade turkey stock and added some of the shredded turkey I stripped off of the carcass after making the stock. I had to taste it because it looks so yummy....and it is! I can't wait for dinner! We're having salads and homemade bread with it.


----------



## HydeParkB

*Crockpot Chicken and Rice Gumbo Soup*
I think I posted about this one in the meal planning thread. It was a hit with DH, who can be kind of hard to please when it comes to cooking. He's the better cook, so if he likes something I make it's a success.

http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/c...cken-gumbo.htm

_My changes:_ I think I used about 1/2 lb of smoked sausage, since that what was in the freezer. I also just used tomatoes that I had thrown in the freezer at the end of the season. (DH hates canned tomatoes, so we never have them on hand.) I also think you could loose the carrots - they seemed a little odd to me.

It was pretty good, although it definitely needed the hot pepper sauce to give it a little umph.

*Crockpot Chicken and Rice Gumbo Soup*

3/4 pound skinless boneless chicken thighs, cut into 1 inch pieces
1/4 pound fully cooked smoked sausage, chopped
2 medium stalks celery sliced, 1 1/4 cups
1 large carrot, chopped, 3/4 cup
1 medium onion, chopped, 1/2 cup
1 can ( 14 1/2 oz) stewed tomatoes, undrained
5 cups water
2 Tbsp chicken bouillon granules
1 tsp thyme leaves
1 pkg. (10 oz) frozen okra, thawed and drained
3 cups hot cooked rice, for serving
hot red pepper sauce

Mix all ingredients except okra, rice and pepper sauce in crockpot.

Cover and cook on low 7 to 8 hours or until chicken is no longer pink in center. Stir in okra. Cover and cook on low heat 20 minutes. Spoon rice into individual soup bowls; top with gumbo. Serve with pepper sauce.


----------



## sparkeze

:
Just got ours out again and made chili for dinner. This thread is inspiring!


----------



## missingthetrees

: Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## *caitlinsmom*

Just wanted to thank every single mama who posted a recipe on this thread. I am trying to cut our grocery budget and save time too, so the crock pot is, of couse, a big part of my plan. I C&P'd bunch of recipes from this thread last week and so far I've made potato chowder, curried lentils with veggies, Gingered Beef with Broccoli, and tonight we are having pulled pork sandwiches.
thanks mamas!


----------



## kymholly

This is a fabulous thread.

What a great idea to C&P them & then print them out. It can be our own personal mdc crockpot recipe book!

I've also found that many crock pot recipes translate well into a pressure cooker. I find that sometimes I can't get it together soon enough in the morning to do the crock, but I can pop it all in the pc in the afternoon & still have a pretty effortless one-pot meal in less than an hour.


----------



## papschmitty

: Thank you everyone!


----------



## Bonny

here's some of our favorites:

crockpot southwestern chicken

http://recipebox.wordpress.com/2006/...stern-chicken/

rosemary chicken w dumplings

http://recipebox.wordpress.com/2006/...ith-dumplings/

jayne's italian dips

http://recipebox.wordpress.com/2006/09/17/italian-dips/

crockpot oatmeal

http://recipebox.wordpress.com/2006/...ckpot-oatmeal/

black bean chili

http://recipebox.wordpress.com/2006/...ck-bean-chili/


----------



## mama2tzatziki

: Mmm. I can't wait to try some of these out! I am getting hungry just reading these recipes...


----------



## MA mommy

:


----------



## Mighty Jalapeno

Korean Ribs

2 Cups soy sauce
1/4 cup white sugar
1/4 cup sesame oil
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
8-10 cloves of fresh garlic, crushed
6 large green onions, chopped roughly
1 big tbsp mustard powder (less, if you get the good stuff)
4 pounds Korean-style short ribs (any ribs will do, if they're individual)

Toasted sesame seeds

Combine the soy sauce, sugar, sesame oil and other oil in a large mixing bowl. Add garlic and green onion and stir together. Put short ribs into large sealable freezer bag (you may need two). Pour marinade into bag and turn bag over several times to ensure all meat pieces are covered. Refrigerate for at least four hours, but preferably overnight. Turn bag at least once in the middle of the marinating process.

Crock pot on low for ~8 hours. Devour in a frenzy of sticky endorphin-releasing goodness.


----------



## guest9969

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mighty Jalapeno* 
Korean Ribs
















:


----------



## wife&mommy

Wow this is a great thread!


----------



## inkedmamajama

hawaiian luau pig

1 pork shoulder
1 bottle HICKORY liquid smoke

put in crockpot and cook on low for 10 hours. when done, drain off some of liquid and shred meat with forks. serve with rice.


----------



## spero

I've got enchiladas cooking right now -







hmmmmm, did I remember to post that recipe???


----------



## sphinxie

Does anyone know of a recipe for delicious but very basic whole chicken cooked in the crockpot?

Ages ago I was looking at some on a recipe site but they got such extremely mixed reviews I had no idea what to try. I guess the challenge is for it to be moist after cooking. I have some health issues so I just want to keep the ingredients very simple.


----------



## stellimamo

I just throw a whole chicken rubbed w/ some poultry seasoning in the crock-pot w/ a few carrots, onions and potatoes and turn it on low. By the end of the day my house smells yummy and the chicken is even yummier, its super moist and falling off the bone. The left overs are great for chicken salad.


----------



## Metasequoia

Erin, do you add any liquid? Stock or anything? Heehee, I'm Erin too.


----------



## Mama2-4

So many great ideas! I am going to try Southwestern Chicken tomorrow night!
I just love the idea of putting everything in the crockpot in the morning and not worrying about dinner for the day! It is such a nice feeling to know it is taken care of and then to smell it cooking all day is even better!!


----------



## Literate

OK, I haven't read all 18 PAGES!! yet but I hope this helps someone. It's a fantastic time saver.

Throw a little olive oil or butter or whatever in the bottom. Fill the crockpot completely with chopped onions (think Costco!). Leave it on for 4-5 hours. It'll smell wonderful.

Take out your much-reduced sauteed onions and freeze on a shallow baking pan. Take out of freezer, break into chunks, put into ziplock bag.

Now everytime you are making something that calls for 20 minutes of sauteing onions you say "Oh, I love that Literate. She's the best." and take a chunk of your onions out. Granted, you can't be too exact on measurements now, since if your recipe calls for "1 cup onion" it's probably only 1/2 cup now. But who cares.


----------



## papschmitty

Literate, I love you already!







You're a genius!


----------



## spero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sphinxie* 
Does anyone know of a recipe for delicious but very basic whole chicken cooked in the crockpot?

Rub the chicken inside and out with salt & pepper, put it in the crockpot, add a large can of diced tomatoes, cook on low for 8 hours.

Serve with whole wheat pasta & freshly grated asiago cheese.


----------



## stellimamo

Quote:

Erin, do you add any liquid? Stock or anything? Heehee, I'm Erin too.
Erin, I don't. As the chicken cooks to releases its chicken juices and keeps it moist. BTW the juices leftover at the end make great stock!


----------



## papschmitty

Quote:

Shredded Beef Dip Sandwiches

Put in a crockpot:
2 pounds beef roast (I think we used arm roast), trimmed of fat
about 1 tablespoon minced garlic
1-2 teaspoon thyme
3 bay leaves
4 cups of water
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/3 cup Worchestshire

Other ingredients:
Rolls/buns
Mozarella or Provolone cheese
Horseradish

Cook on low for 10 hours (you could probably go shorter). Remove and shred beef.

Put mozarella cheese on rolls, and toast in oven til cheese is melting. Slather with horseradish and add beef
DH, as wonderful as he is, is the pickiest eater known to man. DD has food allergies so she and I are wheat and dairy free. It makes cooking quite a challenge. I made this yesterday with a few modifications and DH loved it. Thank you, thank you, thank you for helping find another dinner option!


----------



## Oregonicmama

i love this thread!!!

I made the chicken medoori the other night and it was great. my kids had seconds, they NEVER have seconds!!

tonite I'm doing the minstrone soup. I love minestrone, so i'm sure it will be a hit.

I'm subbing right now.

I wish we could create files on here or something so we could have all these great recipes in one neat and concise spot. that would be awesome!


----------



## spero

According to the PM I received yesterday, I didn't post this recipe. So here goes:

Crockpot Enchiladas

1 lb ground beef
1/2-1C chopped onion
1/2 C chopped green or yellow or red pepper
1 can pinto beans, rinsed & drained
1 can black beans, rinsed & drained
1 can petite diced tomatoes w/green chiles
1/3 C water
1 t chili powder
1/2 t cumin
1/2 t salt
1/4 t pepper
1 C shredded cheddar
1 C shredded Colby-Jack
6-8 tortillas

In a skillet, cook beef, onion, and pepper until beef is browned; drain off fat & return to skillet. Add the beans, tomatoes, water, and spices; bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer for 10 minutes.
Combine cheeses. In a 5-qt crockpot, layer in this order: beef mixture, tortilla, cheese - repeat until you have used everything, ending with a layer of cheese. Cook on low for 4-5 hours - longer is OK, but you'll lose the bottomost layer b/c it will overcook and the beans will get hard.

After cooking, I invert the crockpot onto a shallow serving dish, separate the whole thing into two layers (4 tortillas each layer) and cut into 12 wedges.

This recipe can be modified in so many ways, to suit your taste - my SIL makes this all the time, but her kids don't like the black beans so she uses black olives instead. You can make it spicier, use different kinds of beans (last time I used chili beans in sauce in place of the pintos), use ground turkey in place of the beef, whatever. The prep work is a pain, but so worth the effort - you can do it the night before and just stick the prepared beef mixture into the fridge.


----------



## MeganW

Anyone use betty crocker Coming home to dinner?

this is my fav recipe from that book so far. We make it A LOT

2.5lb turkey breast (skin removed)
4 cloves garlic
1/2 cup chick stock
med onion chopped
med potatoe chopped
jar green salsa (mild) 16oz
teaspoon cumin

Add in everything cover and cook on low 8-10hrs

serve on warm tortillas.


----------



## Rainbowbird

So loving this thread...

This one is from Leanne Ely's book, "Saving Dinner" (from the Flylady site). Her recipes are great and don't contain many packaged ingredients.

In the bottom of your crockpot, place a bag of baby carrots, topped by two sliced onions.

Place chicken pieces on top, she suggests breasts (6 skinless) but I used thighs cuz that's what I had on hand! Sprinkle with salt and fresh ground pepper, and some crushed rosemary (or other favorite herbs, I used thyme and parsley). Pour 1 can of chicken broth and 2 cups of cider over the top.

Cook on low for 8 hours or til done.

Remove broth from crockpot and heat on stove in saucepan til simmering. Make a gravy by mixing 1 T flour with 1/4 cup cold water and add to broth. Simmer and stir til thickened. Pour over chicken and serve with rice.

P.S. I plan to serve with homemade biscuits and I'm going to add peas at the last min. for color and more veggies. I imagine you could add just about any veggie you wanted...

Also, I had no cider today so I added extra broth and a dash of apple juice. It smells divine...


----------



## ruthieroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pandora665* 
Okay, no one mentioned this one, but it's super easy and with fewer additives than the ones from the store:

Rotisserie Chicken
1 whole chicken
Olive oil (either normal or sprayed)
Lawry's Seasoning salt (apparently, this is what makes it taste like the one from the store... I've used other seasoning blends (no salt) successfully)

Clean chicken inside and out. Spray or rub outside of chicken with olive oil. Sprinkle all over with Lawry's. Spray or coat inside of crock with oil. Do not put any water in the crock.

Roll 3 or 4 wads of aluminum foil into 2"-3" balls and put them in the bottom of the crock. The chicken is going to lie on these. Put chicken breast side down in crock on top of aluminum balls. Cook on High (will not come out the same on Low), 4-6 hours. (A 2 1/2 lb chicken takes 4 hours in my cool cp)

You have to use the aluminum to get the roasted taste instead of stewed.

NOTE: Wrap small potatoes in foil and place them in the bottom of the crockpot to make the foil balls; then you have both chicken and potatoes cooked to perfection!

Hope you enjoy, we do --> except my DH and I don't like dark meat much by itself, so I mix it into enchiladas the next day.

Erin


This idea is SUCH a good one! I tried it last week. Only I couldn't find this actual post in this thread so I just kind of made it up.







I rubbed garlic and rosemary on the chicken adn warpped potatos in foil instead of just using wads of foil. The potatos were flavored with chicken juices and the chicken was SO moist. Yum!

It's summer here down under and I got a slow cooker for Christmas so I'm definitely going to be digging through this thread some more.

Can you cook brown rice in a crock pot? My favorite way of cooking brown rice is an oven method I learned from America's Test Kitchen but I'm wondering if there is a way to make it work in a crock pot?


----------



## DahliaRW

I made this last Sunday and it was delicious. Pair with a green salad for a really healthy meal!

from: http://www.recipezaar.com/149708

Sweet Potato Barley Risotto in the Crock Pot

1/2 tablespoon olive oil
2-2 1/2 onions
1 teaspoon minced garlic (I put about a tablespoon in)
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
1 1/2 cups pearl barley
3 cups vegetable stock (I used chicken because it's what I had)
2 sweet potatoes
(I also tossed in some extra salt and pepper, some red pepper flakes, and a few random seasonings like oregano so it wouldn't be too bland)

Chop your onions finely.

Peel the sweet potato and chop into small pieces. Place in crock pot.

Heat a large skillet over medium heat with the oil in it. When the oil gets hot add the onions and cook until softened, stirring frequently.

Then add the garlic and rosemary and stir for about a minute.

Stir in the barley and stir until the barley is combined well. Add this mixture to the crock pot.

Pour the stock over all and stir. (I added the additional spices at this point).

Cook on low for 8 hours until the barley and sweet potato are cooked through. If possible open the crockpot about halfway through and stir well.


----------



## JuniperMama

:


----------



## kellybelly

Subsribing to this thread


----------



## sarahariz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sphinxie* 

Thanks--I think I know what I need to do. Calculate how long beans need to be cooked the usual way, then translate that into crockpot cooking time, and use that for recipes where I can find another base besides canned tomatoes. (Which was getting repetitive anyway.)

I used to do this with no trouble when I lived in a small town in CA. Here when I try it there's gross foam and the beans taste dreadful. I think in CA the beans were a more recent crop or somehow of far higher quality.

I've found out that altitude makes a difference too. I'm at about 5700 feet and I've found the best way for me to cook beans is in the pressure cooker. I've tried cooking all day in the crock and they still don't really get soft.


----------



## Stargirl

Hi ladies,

I would love to hear about your crockpots! I'll start. Feel free to add on.









Brand: Rival 6 Quart Smart-Pot™ Slow Cooker

Size: 6 Quart

Like: timer and keep warm setting; large size

Dislike: the outside of the crock gets hot to the touch so I put it on a glass trivet; every recipe I have tried cooks way too fast- this crock is too hot it seems, even on low.

Buy again?: probably not if there was something similar but didn't cook as hot


----------



## Gumbi

Stargirl....AHHH...I got the same crockpot for christmas and you are right it cooks too fast....and the whole point is that I can go to work for 7-9 hours and cook something while I am gone. Shucks!! I am not sure what I am gonna do!!


----------



## jul511riv

use da low setting?


----------



## sphinxie

If your crockpot doesn't have a timer built in, you can put one of those clock-thingies between the crockpot's plug and the outlet, to have it shut off automatically at a certain time.

Hope somebody knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

Just made it through ALL 20 pages! What a treasure trove!

Here's my 2 cents:
Shepherd's Pie (not quite dump & cook, but almost)
1/2 lb gr. meat
1 c brown lentils, rinsed & washed
1 onion chopped and lightly sauteed (or just chop it and put on bottom of pot)
2-4 garlic cloves (we LOVE garlic)
mix of frozen veggies (usually I use the corn/carrot/peas/gr. beans stuff)
4 or 5 potatoes chopped

1)Boil potatoes til tender. Whisk/beat/mash with cooking water/cream/milk and some salt and garlic. Set aside.
2)In bottom of CP place in order: onions, meat, lentils and some of the garlic. I sprinkle with a *little* salt and some dried herbs like oregano, thyme or herbes de provence. Add one or two cups of water for lentils. Layer veggies over the meat then spoon the mashed potateos over the top.

I cooked on high for 5 hours. Salt & peper to taste. Could probably be made with only lentils for a Veg. alternative and can be made with all meat (I like to spread the meat







).


----------



## Judegirl

My crock pot is also a Rival. I don't know what size or what model; I bought it several years ago and it has an ivy design.









I'm loving all of these recipes. I've never cooked anything in the crockpot that turned out well, so I've nothing to share. But there is a yahoo group that posts recipes all the time so I have a large, unread, untested collection. I'll start working my way through them if there's still interest.

If you want to subscribe, email: [email protected]

Jude


----------



## thepeach80

Mine is the same one and cooks fast too, which is great b/c I'm often too lazy to throw food in till lunch.


----------



## 3happygirls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonP'titBoudain* 
Just made it through ALL 20 pages! What a treasure trove!

Here's my 2 cents:
Shepherd's Pie (not quite dump & cook, but almost)
1/2 lb gr. meat
1 c brown lentils, rinsed & washed
1 onion chopped and lightly sauteed (or just chop it and put on bottom of pot)
2-4 garlic cloves (we LOVE garlic)
mix of frozen veggies (usually I use the corn/carrot/peas/gr. beans stuff)
4 or 5 potatoes chopped

1)Boil potatoes til tender. Whisk/beat/mash with cooking water/cream/milk and some salt and garlic. Set aside.
2)In bottom of CP place in order: onions, meat, lentils and some of the garlic. I sprinkle with a *little* salt and some dried herbs like oregano, thyme or herbes de provence. Add one or two cups of water for lentils. Layer veggies over the meat then spoon the mashed potateos over the top.

I cooked on high for 5 hours. Salt & peper to taste. Could probably be made with only lentils for a Veg. alternative and can be made with all meat (I like to spread the meat







).

I can attest to the yummyness of this Shepherd's Pie!! I had to make myself stop eating it Sunday!! BTW, thanks for lunch, Mon P'tit. Great thread...skimming to find something "quick" I can make tonight, but I fear I'm too late to cook as long as these need to. I don't use my crock-pot much, except to make some yummerific 3-bean baked beans! I'll post later....gotta get dinner started. Taking notes for later this week.


----------



## daisymommy

the_lissa:

I haven't read thru all the posts yet, so forgive me if it's already been posted--but I just came on here to look for a tried-and-true minestrone soup recipe! Could you please share it with me? Thanks!


----------



## JElaineB

subbing


----------



## daisymommy

Unfortunately, my Rival Crockpot has a nonstick coating







: I bought it before I knew anything was wrong with that idea. I thought--"Oh cool! non-stick!" ha-ha. Whatever. I'm also just finding out that it has lead in the glaze too. Sheesh. It's practically brand new. I hate to get rid of a $30 C.P. and spend more money on a new one, but I may have to.


----------



## JElaineB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
Unfortunately, my Rival Crockpot has a nonstick coating







: I bought it before I knew anything was wrong with that idea. I thought--"Oh cool! non-stick!" ha-ha. Whatever. I'm also just finding out that it has lead in the glaze too. Sheesh. It's practically brand new. I hate to get rid of a $30 C.P. and spend more money on a new one, but I may have to.

Do all Rival crockpots have lead in the glaze?!?!


----------



## daisymommy

I want the chicken pot-pie and meatloaf recipe!


----------



## daisymommy

Yes, they do









There was a thread yesterday (I believe) in the Mindful Home Management forum about this. Someone wrote to all the C.P makers and directly asked them. Rival said yes-they do. I believe that Hamilton Beach doesn't. If I can find the thread again I'll post a link for you.

Here it is: go down to post #8
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=161450


----------



## the_lissa

Minsetrone

2 cups swiss chard, chopped (I sometimes use spinach if chard is expensive)
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 onion, chopped
1 carrot, chopped
1 celery stalk
1 zucchini, chopped
1 tsp dried basil
1/2 tsp pepper
6 cups chicken broth (I often use veggie broth instead)
1 (28 ounce) can plum tomatoes, broken up
1 (19 ounce) can white kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup small pasta, uncooked.

1. Combine all the ingredients except pasta in the slow cooker.

2. Cook on low for 4-6 hours or on high for 2-3 hours.

3. Add the pasta and cook for an additional 30 minutes on high.

I often double this and freeze it.

This is from the book How to Make Love and Dinner at the Same Time by Rebecca Field Jager, which I love.


----------



## daisymommy

Do you brown the beef first for the Shepherds Pie? Or just put it in raw?


----------



## wife&mommy

Does anyone have one for peach cobbler?


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
Do you brown the beef first for the Shepherds Pie? Or just put it in raw?

I just put it in raw. I'm all about less involvment! I cooked mine on high for 4 hours. If you wanted it done faster maybe cook on high for an hour then switch to low for 6 or so hours. I almost never cook everything all on low 'cause I don't think that far ahead!


----------



## 98741

subbing!!


----------



## missingthetrees

Once again I've found too many yummy recipies and can't decide which one to make!!







:

Thanks again for sharing, mamas!!


----------



## snoodess

Someone sent me these, not sure where they are from. Haven't tried them but plan on it this weekend.

*Cajun Pecans*

1 pound pecan halves
4 Tbs butter -- melted
1 Tbs chili powder
1 tsp salt
1 tsp dried basil
1 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper

Combine all ingredients in crock pot. Cover and cook on
high for 15 minutes. Turn on low, uncovered, stirring
occasionally for 2 hours. Transfer nuts to a baking sheet
and cool completely.

Comments: Pack nuts into glass jars and decorate with bows
for holiday gifts.

---

*Curried Almonds*

2 Tbs Melted butter
1 Tbs Curry powder
1/2 tsp Seasoned salt
1 lb Blanched almonds

Combine butter with curry and salt. Pour over almonds in
crockpot and mix to coat well. Cover and cook on low for 2
to 3 hours. Turn to high. Uncover pot and cook for 1 to 1
1/2 hours. Serve for a snack.

---

*Hot and Spicy Pecans*

1/4 cup butter - (4 oz) -- cut in pieces
6 cups pecans
2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp onion salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Place cut up butter in crock pot and heat, uncovered, on
HIGH until melted (15 to 20 minutes). Add pecans; stir to
coat.

Cover and cook on high 30 minutes. Uncover and cook on
high for 2 1/2 hours longer, stirring occasionally.

Sprinkle with the seasonings and toss to coat. Spread on a
baking sheet to cool. Store in an airtight container in
the refrigerator for up to 6 weeks, or freeze for up to 3
months.

Serve at room temperature or warm.


----------



## momazon4

: Just want to thank everybody. I've subscribed to this thread for a month now and dinner is so much easier!
Teri


----------



## chiro_kristin

Why haven't I subbed before????!!!!!







:


----------



## luvmy2girls

This thread is SUCH a great idea for sharing slow-cooker recipes! I don't use mine as much as I'd like, only because it does seem like recipes always call for a can of condensed soup! Thanks, mamas!!







:


----------



## umm_A

:


----------



## loomweaver

subbing!


----------



## J2

:


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spero* 
According to the PM I received yesterday, I didn't post this recipe. So here goes:

Crockpot Enchiladas

1 lb ground beef
1/2-1C chopped onion
1/2 C chopped green or yellow or red pepper
1 can pinto beans, rinsed & drained
1 can black beans, rinsed & drained
1 can petite diced tomatoes w/green chiles
1/3 C water
1 t chili powder
1/2 t cumin
1/2 t salt
1/4 t pepper
1 C shredded cheddar
1 C shredded Colby-Jack
6-8 tortillas

In a skillet, cook beef, onion, and pepper until beef is browned; drain off fat & return to skillet. Add the beans, tomatoes, water, and spices; bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer for 10 minutes.
Combine cheeses. In a 5-qt crockpot, layer in this order: beef mixture, tortilla, cheese - repeat until you have used everything, ending with a layer of cheese. Cook on low for 4-5 hours - longer is OK, but you'll lose the bottomost layer b/c it will overcook and the beans will get hard.

After cooking, I invert the crockpot onto a shallow serving dish, separate the whole thing into two layers (4 tortillas each layer) and cut into 12 wedges.

This recipe can be modified in so many ways, to suit your taste - my SIL makes this all the time, but her kids don't like the black beans so she uses black olives instead. You can make it spicier, use different kinds of beans (last time I used chili beans in sauce in place of the pintos), use ground turkey in place of the beef, whatever. The prep work is a pain, but so worth the effort - you can do it the night before and just stick the prepared beef mixture into the fridge.

These were super yummy! I made mine with black beans and homemade tortillas and queso. mmmmm!

I have another soup recipe I'll post soon. Going to by a new washing machine! Yeah!!!


----------



## JanB

Here's one we just made yesterday. It's basically a standard Thai curry recipe, you just make it in the crockpot instead:

*Thai Red Curry Chicken*

2 lb boneless skinless chicken thighs, cut into bite-sized chunks (could also use chicken breast, pork, or tofu)
1 14-oz can coconut milk
1/2-1 cup chicken broth (can be omitted for a veggie recipe, just add another can of coconut milk instead)
3 tbsp fish sauce
1-4 tbsp red curry paste, depending on how spicy you like it
1 can bamboo shoots
2 cups cauliflower florets (frozen or fresh, but if they are frozen they will get pretty mushy by the end of cooking)

Combine the coconut milk, curry paste, and fish sauce until the curry paste is dissolved. Add the remaining ingredients and cook on low for approximately 6-8 hours.

You can also throw in some optional fresh basil right at the very end of cooking, just before you serve.

We serve this with brown rice; I'm considering trying to cook the rice right in along with the curry next time. I don't see why that wouldn't work!


----------



## ZanZansMommy

Oh I MUST subscribe to this thread.







:


----------



## sphinxie

This recipe is _fantastic_, but each time I make it juice bubbles over and gets into the heating part of the crockpot. And we can't manage to get it truly clean. Does anyone have any tips?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pandora665* 
Okay, no one mentioned this one, but it's super easy and with fewer additives than the ones from the store:

Rotisserie Chicken
1 whole chicken
Olive oil (either normal or sprayed)
Lawry's Seasoning salt (apparently, this is what makes it taste like the one from the store... I've used other seasoning blends (no salt) successfully)

Clean chicken inside and out. Spray or rub outside of chicken with olive oil. Sprinkle all over with Lawry's. Spray or coat inside of crock with oil. Do not put any water in the crock.

Roll 3 or 4 wads of aluminum foil into 2"-3" balls and put them in the bottom of the crock. The chicken is going to lie on these. Put chicken breast side down in crock on top of aluminum balls. Cook on High (will not come out the same on Low), 4-6 hours. (A 2 1/2 lb chicken takes 4 hours in my cool cp)

You have to use the aluminum to get the roasted taste instead of stewed.

NOTE: Wrap small potatoes in foil and place them in the bottom of the crockpot to make the foil balls; then you have both chicken and potatoes cooked to perfection!

Hope you enjoy, we do --> except my DH and I don't like dark meat much by itself, so I mix it into enchiladas the next day.

Erin


----------



## TwinMom

That's so weird, I specifically came looking for crockpot recipes and this thread was right up near the top. I don't have time to read everything right now, but maybe later (or maybe in my dreams!).

I do want to say, if anyone is using "Fresh From the Vegetarian Slow Cooker," that it's not necessary to saute the onions and veggies like she always says. I have made at least half the recipes in the book and stopped sauteing after the first few because who has time to saute? Seriously, isn't that WHY we're using a crockpot? Frankly, I don't want to smell onions and garlic in the house at 7:00 a.m., but maybe that's just me. So I dump it all in there, we're happy at dinner, end of story.

We are going through a CRAZYBUSY time right now, I don't even know why it's called homeschooling when the only time we're home is breakfast and dinner, and that's only on the easy days. God. Anyway, I am hoping to find inspiration on this thread when I finally get around to it!


----------



## ELKMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMom* 
I do want to say, if anyone is using "Fresh From the Vegetarian Slow Cooker," that it's not necessary to saute the onions and veggies like she always says. I have made at least half the recipes in the book and stopped sauteing after the first few because who has time to saute?

TwinMom - Any favorites from this book??? I got it a month ago but there are so many things to try that I haven't chosen any to start with. I'd love a winner to start!

And if you don't get around to responding, we'll know it is just you and your circus too busy to even read the thread.


----------



## *bejeweled*

Hi there,
I'm cooking a beef brisket w/bbq sauce and Pepsi (great recipe) for 7 hours on low, which means it'll be ready at 1:30 am. Can I leave it in there until 6:00 am on low? Will it burn or just keep cooking slow? I can't believe I didn't time this better............. Thanks!

Faith


----------



## TwinMom

ELKmama, haha! Yes, we really like the Sloppy Lentils. The Ziti Casserole (I think that's what it's called) was a favorite until we couldn't have wheat anymore (can't find burger crumbles w/o it), but we still like the Lentil Bolognese with brown rice pasta.


----------



## TwinMom

Every night before I go to bed, I have been putting into the crockpot 3 c. of dry beans (not even soaked), a chopped onion, and whatever seasoning sounds good, about 1 T. per c. of beans. Then I turn it on low for 10 hours and when I wake up, there's a pot of melt-in-your-mouth beans ready for lunch that day. In the morning I make some cornbread or biscuits or throw some rice into the rice cooker. Slice up some fruit and lunch is DONE before 8 a.m.! Or it could be dinner, but lunch is my can't-figure-out-what-to-make meal.

I can't remember who posted the Vegetarian Black Bean soup recipe, but I have it printed out and I'm going to make it for tomorrow's dinner. Our homeschooling co-op starts up again tomorrow so I know I'll need dinner already taken care of or we'll be eating Taco Bell.







I think I'm just going to throw everything but the rice in the crockpot tomorrow morning and hope for the best.


----------



## nancy926

This is an awesome thread!!! I have 9 pages cut and pasted.









And...to the PP who said you have to cook lasagna noodles before baking...you DON'T. You don't need the special no-bake noodles either - any noodles will do. Just layer them in as you normally would, but unbaked, and make sure the top layer is covered with sauce. Bake for about an hour (I cover the pan w/aluminum foil for the first half-hour) and the noodles will be soft. Honest! I do it all the time.









Now..I can't wait to make something in the slow cooker tomorrow!!!!


----------



## TwinMom

I love that lasagna trick! It works with brown rice lasagna noodles, too.


----------



## mommyabroad

Subbing ... can't wait to break out the ol' crockpot.


----------



## poppywise

tonight i made one of the previously posted -chickpea, potato and veggie curry recipes. it has cooked now for 6 hours and the potatoes are still hard!









i have a newer 5.5qt crockpot that looks like this

crockpot

has anyone heard of the glass lids becoming warped and not keeping in all the heat? i swear i made veggie stew with potatoes the first few times i used and and it cooked fine!


----------



## HRC121799

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poppywise* 
tonight i made one of the previously posted -chickpea, potato and veggie curry recipes. it has cooked now for 6 hours and the potatoes are still hard!









i have a newer 5.5qt crockpot that looks like this

crockpot

has anyone heard of the glass lids becoming warped and not keeping in all the heat? i swear i made veggie stew with potatoes the first few times i used and and it cooked fine!










Hmm, I haven't heard of that happening! I just bought this same crockpot last week, to replace the white round version of it that we had for a few years. Haven't used my new one yet, hopefully it'll keep in the steam! Yikes.


----------



## TwinMom

I have had several crockpots that just didn't work. AFter 36 hours, beans were still uncooked, that kind of thing. Did your potatoes ever cook? Could you see the liquid bubbling at all, or any other signs that it was boiling? I called the company, told them that it didn't work, and they sent me another one right away, maybe you could do that?


----------



## poppywise

Thanks for the replies - I ended up pulling out our portions and microwaving it to *try* and get the potatoes cooked before we ate it, but they were still hard. We ended up eating around them. I turned the crockpot back on high/4hours and let it go for a few more hours before I turned it off. I did notice that it was bubbling when I turned it off. I will have to check the leftovers today to see if that few extra hours on high actually cooked the potatoes.

I will definitely try to call Rival because I think 6 hours should be enough to cooked small pieces of potato! I had peeled the potato and the pieces were pretty small.


----------



## CeciMami

: These are great!


----------



## kkeris

I'm a newbie at roasting-type recipes with crockpot, so would appreciate some help here. I read more than 10 pages and noticed that it seems quite doable to just put a whole chicken in the greased pot? Our family prefers only the thigh portion (we just cant appreciate the breast







), so does it work if I were to just put in like 4 thighs? Does it matter that it may somehow be overlapped at certain parts?

Also, I read one of the posts which mentioned putting scrunched-up foil 'balls' at bottom of chicken so that they dont get scorched and stuck to bottom, them does the precious and yummy juices get all messily trapped in the foil balls? Same goes if whole potatoes are wrapped in foil and placed beneath chicken?


----------



## sweetirishCT

marking the thread for when i have time to read


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
Unfortunately, my Rival Crockpot has a nonstick coating







: I bought it before I knew anything was wrong with that idea. I thought--"Oh cool! non-stick!" ha-ha. Whatever. I'm also just finding out that it has lead in the glaze too. Sheesh. It's practically brand new. I hate to get rid of a $30 C.P. and spend more money on a new one, but I may have to.

(hopefully you are still reading this thread)
If you are more worried about the lead than plastics ( which is the lesser of two evils?), try using the crockpot liners, I think they are made by reynolds. I tried them once, and they were pretty good, but decided the cost and waste was not worth it for me... we just soak the stuckon's off for a day or so... but it may make your crock easier to for you to use!
(i have stopped buying pretty much anything that is nonstick... except the foil- anyone know what makes that non stick?)


----------



## Periwinkle

subbing (and reading!)


----------



## kkeris

:


----------



## jenniet

:


----------



## 3happygirls

Subbing again....need new ideas!!


----------



## Stargirl

Okidokee ladies, after reading about the Rival glaze issue, I have gotten rid of my Rival CP and am ready to buy a new one. What is the ULTIMATE cp in your opinion and why?

TIA


----------



## momazon4

:


----------



## Amys1st

Oh wow, got thru ALL the pages, half blind! But the good news is I copied and pasted several recipes and I am making lentils in there now for dinner tonight!

Keep em coming! I forgot I posted in the earlier threads of this too!


----------



## mommy2sam&keller

subbing too! thanks for all the great recipes!


----------



## CrunchyParent

I am soooo bookmarking this thread. I just bought a slow-cooker cookbook at the Borders clearance section today because it actually had recipes that looked wholesome and worth making. I'll try a few and post the successes here (appropriately crediting said publication).


----------



## Amys1st

I just ordered a few crock pot cookbooks off Amazon. I made the lentils last night and wow they were yummy!!! We are giving the other half to my expectant friend due any second. Her dh is veggie and her dd will eat the lentils too.


----------



## melissel

OK, so I just copied and pasted 28 pages of recipes from this thread in preparation for my dive into meal planning







I didn't copy them all, but if anyone wants my file, PM me!

And holy cow, thanks to all the mamas who contributed







I just bought a new crockpot after reading the "lead in the glaze" thread--I'm so looking forward to trying it out!

ETA that I've got 55 recipes copied and pasted. I'm so hungry now


----------



## Amys1st

I just started the morrocian chicken and ummm ummm it smells yummy.
only 6 hours to go....


----------



## melissel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I just started the morrocian chicken and ummm ummm it smells yummy.
only 6 hours to go....

Ooooh oooh! That's going to be my first choice, as soon as I can get to the grocery store to pick up a few extra ingredients (like the apricots







). Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Kelso

subbing














:


----------



## Amys1st

It was yummy!! I am now making oatmeal on low to cook overnight for breakfast tomorrow morning.


----------



## CeciMami

We just made the Moroccan Chicken and it turned out DE-lish! I've been noticing though that I must have a turbo-crock or something because so far all the recipies that i've tried have been done quite a bit earlier than predicted... I had enough for two meals left over so I popped them into the freezer and will report back if this is a good one to feed the freezer with! (I'm learning about that too!)


----------



## DahliaRW

We LOVE the moroccan chicken recipe. I take a lot of shortcuts with it and it turns out well too!

Made the beef with broccoli recipe today and it was good, but a bit bland. Next time I'll add some garlic, red pepper flakes, and more soy sauce. I'll probably just use beef broth + thickener rather than the sauce as well.


----------



## mom2olivia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I just started the morrocian chicken and ummm ummm it smells yummy.
only 6 hours to go....

Can someone link me to this recipe? I tried doing a search, but couldn't find it???


----------



## jenniet

Check out page 4, post number 66.


----------



## mom2olivia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenniet* 
Check out page 4, post number 66.









Thanks so much! I think the spelling was off in a pp


----------



## melissel

No one liked my Moroccan chicken but me!! Even the toddler, who will eat chicken in just about any form, spit it directly out onto the floor







: These are the same people who refuse to eat honey-baked lentils--what is wrong with them???

So now I have a 6-quart crockpot full of Moroccan chicken that I have to eat by tomorrow. Any NJ mamas want to come over for Moroccan chicken?









Man, when did everyone around here get so picky?

The chicken with pineapples is coming up next, I'll report back afterward...


----------



## Stargirl

Any thoughts on the ultimate crockpot yet ladies???


----------



## Silvercrest79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissel* 









No one liked my Moroccan chicken but me!! Even the toddler, who will eat chicken in just about any form, spit it directly out onto the floor







: These are the same people who refuse to eat honey-baked lentils--what is wrong with them???

So now I have a 6-quart crockpot full of Moroccan chicken that I have to eat by tomorrow. Any NJ mamas want to come over for Moroccan chicken?









Man, when did everyone around here get so picky?

The chicken with pineapples is coming up next, I'll report back afterward...









I wish I was in NJ!!!!


----------



## Alastria

I'm new to crock potting and have been slowly exploring this thread. I am mostly vegetarian but eat a little chicken and turkey now and then. Lately, I've been making turkeys in the crock pot. It's super easy but I thought I would share it.

Fresh turkey breast - you may have to cut the ribs out depending on the size of your crock pot. I stuff fresh herbs under the skin if I have them or I rub poultry seasoning on the skin. Layer some onions, carrots, celery on the bottom - just a few, raw, for flavor. Squish your turkey in there. Add about 1/2 of one of those quart containers of chicken broth. Cook on high for 3 hours, then low until the cooked thingy pops. Or low for more like 8 hours. It comes out very juicy and you get several meals out of it.

Enjoy.


----------



## CorbinsMama

That sounds really good! I love turkey, but I don't have the time to babysit a turkey on any old day of the week. Plus, there's only three of us, so I would need to wrap and freeze a lot of it. It never occured to me to do a turkey breast in the crock pot! Duh....


----------



## emma_goldman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stargirl* 
Any thoughts on the ultimate crockpot yet ladies???

Okay, so I just got the Hamilton Beach Stay or Go crockpot. Supposedly lead-free, very big, oval, removable crock, with clip-on-lid feature for easy travel. Only thing I'm iffy about is whether or not the gasket seal on the lid is PVC or rubber. Rubber=okay, PVC=bad.

Anyone?


----------



## emma_goldman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 

*Thai Red Curry Chicken*
I'm considering trying to cook the rice right in along with the curry next time. I don't see why that wouldn't work!

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## luvmykidz

Subbing!







:
Thanks for all the yummy recipes mamas!


----------



## KatWrangler

:


----------



## Klynne

Oh my goodness!! Thank you for reminding me that I have a crock pot!! These concoction's







look great!!


----------



## CalebsMama05

I'm planning on going through this thread (probably on my day off) but I was wondering how many crockpot recipes for breakfast there are? are any posted in this thread? if not does anyone have any?

i'm trying to eat healthier...


----------



## emma_goldman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma_goldman* 
Okay, so I just got the Hamilton Beach Stay or Go crockpot. Supposedly lead-free, very big, oval, removable crock, with clip-on-lid feature for easy travel. Only thing I'm iffy about is whether or not the gasket seal on the lid is PVC or rubber. Rubber=okay, PVC=bad.

Anyone?

Okay, I'd like to design a crockpot with a skillet feature for browning onions first. The bottom heats up for this and then you can switch it back to being a crockpot. How cool would that be?

My DH called my crockpot the Rolls Royce of crockpots, but I think with the skillet feature, we'd be sizzling!!!


----------



## jul511riv

LOVE that idea....get on it!


----------



## CeciMami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma_goldman* 
Okay, I'd like to design a crockpot with a skillet feature for browning onions first. The bottom heats up for this and then you can switch it back to being a crockpot. How cool would that be?

My DH called my crockpot the Rolls Royce of crockpots, but I think with the skillet feature, we'd be sizzling!!!

You know...I think that you could come close by putting a little oil in the bottom, turning it on high, letting it get to temperature and throwing your onions in for a couple minutes...and then adding your other ingredients on top of that...Not that I don't think the skillet option is a bad one! It would be awsome and I'd probably have to get one if it hit the market...so get working on it mama! Looks like you could make some serious cash this way!


----------



## emma_goldman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CeciMami* 
You know...I think that you could come close by putting a little oil in the bottom, turning it on high, letting it get to temperature and throwing your onions in for a couple minutes...and then adding your other ingredients on top of that...

I tried this but quit after 10 minutes of waiting...it did get sauteed, just not brown. My crockpot only heats on the sides...


----------



## PNWmama

yummmmm...so many great recipes!
subbing!


----------



## mashenka

I made what I call "Farmers' Market Stew" to celebrate the opening of our Farmers' Market today.
I used the following, almost everything bought there:
kale
beets
turnips
sweet potato and carrots from Whole Paycheck








I used stew meat that I got at the Farmers' market, but I think I'd prefer a different cut.
I browned the meat a bit, cut up the veggies and added marjoram, thyme, and sage. I poured in a bit of wine. Cooked for 8 or so hours. REALLY yummy and soooo healthy! The turnips were "new" turnips and edible raw. The root veggies made it really sweet and the kale adds such nice tones to a meat dish.
Thanks to everyone who posted recipes. I cut and pasted a ton of them!


----------



## Stargirl

Hi everyone,

I am still searching for my new crockpot. After reading reviews it seems the top two contenders are a Hamilton Beach and a KitchenAid (I am way open to suggestions). I e-mailed both companies and asked specifically if there was lead in their stoneware. I got the following reply from Hamilton Beach.

_All stoneware vessels are analysed for all heavy metals including Lead and MUST pass FDA acceptable levels._

Sounds like a loud yes to me. Is this true for all stoneware?

What to do, what to do...


----------



## shantimama

My children LOVE baked potatoes and I have started making them in the crock pot. I wash them, pierce the skins a couple of times, rub a little olive oil on the skins and cook them for a few hours on low.


----------



## Apryl Srissa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stargirl* 
Hi everyone,

I am still searching for my new crockpot. After reading reviews it seems the top two contenders are a Hamilton Beach and a KitchenAid (I am way open to suggestions). I e-mailed both companies and asked specifically if there was lead in their stoneware. I got the following reply from Hamilton Beach.

_All stoneware vessels are analysed for all heavy metals including Lead and MUST pass FDA acceptable levels._

Sounds like a loud yes to me. Is this true for all stoneware?

What to do, what to do...

I don't really know about crockpots specifically, but my family owned a ceramic store for many years. Until 20-30 years ago, most glazes for regular and stoneware commonly had lead in them. So laws changed and now any glazes sold in the US have to be lead free. I know that often cheap dishes or other things made out of the country are not as safe, but the big names that do testing should be good. If I remember right, they used the metals as a coloring agent, but I may be totally off there. But made in the US or from a big US company, you should be good.

Also, any ceramic items, if they get a chip or a crack, don't use them any more. Bacteria, etc, can get into the unglazed area and will breed inside where you can't get to them. Not often, but occasionally, that can be dangerous, so it's better to get rid of them. Also, moisture will get in there and will spread the cracks and do more damage over time as well.

Hope at least some of that is helpfull


----------



## kellid

I want to pull out the crock again, but now that the temps are heating up the crock recipes I know sound so wintery. Any summer fair ideas? I liked the farmer's market one, it still sound a bit winteryish. Maybe I'm dreamin'. Any crockpot gazpacho recipes out there







.


----------



## Amys1st

um my gazpacho recipe is a cold one so no need for a crockpot!







:









as anyone ever just thrown in whatever you had on hand and presto- yummy dinner 6 hours later?

Happend to me last week. DH called it "Amy's crockpot connoction"
I had a few red potatos that were "runts" that I peeled and halfed and put in the bottom. I had some leftover creamy chicken soup I poured on top of them. Then I floured and brownd some chicken breasts. I put those on top of the pototoes and threw some ranch dressing mix I had leftover on top. Cooked for 6 hours. Very yummy! DD1 ate the chicken and usually dosent eat potatoes unless they are the french variety







or the hashed variety







but we encouraged her to try and she said they were good. Dd2 ate everything in front of her but thats not saying much since she has the appetite of a truck driver.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout

Bumping for a pregnant mama looking for crock-pot recipes!










Oh, and Shantimama, thx for the potato tip -- I did that the other day & it worked like a charm.


----------



## Mallori

bumping this thread, it rocks!


----------



## monkeys4mama

leomom said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **Jessica**
> 
> 
> 3/4 cup cornstarch _(Does anyone know if it would it work with arrowroot powder? I've stopped buying cornstarch.)_
> 
> I usually just substitute flour for cornstarch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I feel really stupid asking this, but what's so awful about cornstarch? I mean, I know it's not particularly loaded with vitamins or anything, but it's a good thickener. I use it where needed. Flour just doesn't do the job as well. Calorie and fat-wise, it's rather similar to flour, though the flour has a little more nutritive value. But when you're just using small amounts, it wouldn't seem to make a huge difference. It does have a much higher glycemic index though. Is there something else I should know?


----------



## cjr

Cornstarch is super refined and not healthy at all. It's also made from corn which in almost all cases in genetically modified. It also will only thicken to a point before reversing and thinning out what you are trying to thicken. Arrowroot is healthier because it's not gmo, and it doesn't not reverse on itself. Kuzu root is even better because it is super healthy for you.


----------



## monkeys4mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma_goldman* 
I would LOVE your recipes for these! I've got a notebook going with printouts from you ladies! Let me know if anyone wants me to email them a compiled Word document of recipes from this thread!


Oh wow, would I ever love to have that. I haven't copied everything down yet, but would like to.


----------



## monkeys4mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr* 
Cornstarch is super refined and not healthy at all. It's also made from corn which in almost all cases in genetically modified. It also will only thicken to a point before reversing and thinning out what you are trying to thicken. Arrowroot is healthier because it's not gmo, and it doesn't not reverse on itself. Kuzu root is even better because it is super healthy for you.

Where would one find arrowroot or Kuzu root and how does one make the substitution? (Keeping in mind that I live in the middle of nowhere...)


----------



## monkeys4mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr* 
Cornstarch is super refined and not healthy at all. It's also made from corn which in almost all cases in genetically modified. It also will only thicken to a point before reversing and thinning out what you are trying to thicken. Arrowroot is healthier because it's not gmo, and it doesn't not reverse on itself. Kuzu root is even better because it is super healthy for you.

Just out of curiosity, exactly _what_ about it is not healthy at all? I mean, I understand that some people want to avoid genetically modified food. But in what way isn't it healthy? Or more specifically, is there some way that cornstarch has been demonstrated to be unhealthy, as in _bad_ for your health as opposed to just being a food ingredient that's rather empty in terms of its nutritional content? Not trying to argue that it's a great food or anything, but I'm still trying to figure out whether I should _avoid_ it or just treat it as I do now, as something that's kindof an empty calorie/carb source.

As for thickening, I haven't had any problem with the thickening reversing except when you freeze it. If it's gonna be frozen, then I do think it gets thinner. Not horribly so though.

I'd love to have a thickener that worked better and was healthier, but given that I'd have to prolly order it from some online place and pay a lot, I am just trying to sort out whether it would be worth it, esp on our tight budget. Cornstarch _is_ cheap and available at the IGA.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellid* 
I want to pull out the crock again, but now that the temps are heating up the crock recipes I know sound so wintery. Any summer fair ideas? I liked the farmer's market one, it still sound a bit winteryish. Maybe I'm dreamin'. Any crockpot gazpacho recipes out there







.

try "fresh from the vegetarian slow cooker"


----------



## emma_goldman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeys4mama* 
Oh wow, would I ever love to have that. I haven't copied everything down yet, but would like to.

You know what? My computer got stolen and I didn't have that file backed up! I did pass the file on to two mamas here before that happened....but I don't know who (I erased the emails).

Anyone???


----------



## monkeys4mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma_goldman* 
You know what? My computer got stolen and I didn't have that file backed up! I did pass the file on to two mamas here before that happened....but I don't know who (I erased the emails).


Gosh, I'm sorry to hear about your computer. That sucks!







s

If anyone does have the file to pass along, I would be most thankful.

Anyone?


----------



## LionTigerBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeys4mama* 
Just out of curiosity, exactly _what_ about it is not healthy at all? I mean, I understand that some people want to avoid genetically modified food. But in what way isn't it healthy? Or more specifically, is there some way that cornstarch has been demonstrated to be unhealthy, as in _bad_ for your health as opposed to just being a food ingredient that's rather empty in terms of its nutritional content? Not trying to argue that it's a great food or anything, but I'm still trying to figure out whether I should _avoid_ it or just treat it as I do now, as something that's kindof an empty calorie/carb source.

Arrowroot as a thickener is pretty easy to find. I get at my local HFS.

For more on why corn is dangerous, watch "The Future of Food". People have had serious reactions to genetically modified corn. That stuff freaks me out.


----------



## monkeys4mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
Arrowroot as a thickener is pretty easy to find. I get at my local HFS.

For more on why corn is dangerous, watch "The Future of Food". People have had serious reactions to genetically modified corn. That stuff freaks me out.









Yeah, but do they have it at the local IGA?







I live in a midwestern small town pop 2200. What you can find easily in your town may be rarer than hens teeth here. (We have quite a few hens!)

About corn, what sort of reaction? If all corn is genetically modified and I'm eating corn and not having a reaction, does that mean I'm not eating genetically modified corn? And getting back to the other question, aside from potentially being made from genetically modified corn and from being essentially "empty calories" what _bad_ and _unhealthy_ things have been shown about corn starch?

Not intending to sound argumentative, but like I said, when you live in the middle of nowhere and are trying to budget where you spend and save money, you want to choose the things that are going to make the greatest difference for yourself and family. I wish I could afford to have everything be organic and always fresh and so on, but it's just not a realistic expectation for us. At least not now. So I try to balance cost and benefit and time and availability and a host of other factors. Ykwim.


----------



## melissel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeys4mama* 
Gosh, I'm sorry to hear about your computer. That sucks!







s

If anyone does have the file to pass along, I would be most thankful.

Anyone?

I have a Word file of about 55 recipes from here--not all of them, but probably around 70%. PM me if you want it, if no one can come up with Emma's file.


----------



## attachedmama

:


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeys4mama* 
Not intending to sound argumentative, but like I said, when you live in the middle of nowhere and are trying to budget where you spend and save money, you want to choose the things that are going to make the greatest difference for yourself and family. I wish I could afford to have everything be organic and always fresh and so on, but it's just not a realistic expectation for us. At least not now. So I try to balance cost and benefit and time and availability and a host of other factors. Ykwim.









: Same here.. That is why I end up buying so much online, and jump for joy during spring and summer for the Farmer's Markets!!


----------



## monkeys4mama

I figured I wasn't the only one. It's a tough balance. I did make a fantastic discovery this weekend though. I drove up to meet my mom for lunch on Saturday in one of the small towns that's in between us. They have a nice little family type cafe that is very good. Afterward we discovered a really neat little Mennonite store which sells a lot of bulk foods and dry goods and organice stuff and so on. It was surprisingly well stocked with a variety of things. And the prices were good. I came home with a bunch of stuff like organic grains, dry beans, dried fruit, seasonings and spices. I even found a small container of that arrowroot to try. And stevia powder! I have been wanting to try stevia as a sweetener since I'm trying to lose weight and it's supposed to be a good natural substitute to aspartame. I am excited to have stocked up on a few things and even made some granola last night. Today we ate out for mother's day, but I will cook some beans tomorrow. I hope I can go back to this shop again soon. It's closer than the nearest healthfoods store in the city. By the time you pay gas, it's prolly not cheaper than shopping online, but it's more fun picking stuff out in person.


----------



## spsmom

i tried searching through the posts here but there are many! i was at trader joe's yesterday and they were serving a chicken/rice dish where she poured a jar of the pineapple salsa in. i want to try it in the crock.

so my question is how much liquid to rice ratio so that it will turn out nice and fluffy with no left over liquid? is it the same as i would cook it on the stove?

tia!


----------



## chasmyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissel* 
I have a Word file of about 55 recipes from here--not all of them, but probably around 70%. PM me if you want it, if no one can come up with Emma's file.

I do, too (about 77 recipes), if anyone wants to see it, see the post below:


----------



## chasmyn

As a matter of fact, I'll make it even easier than that. Here it is:

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dcmp6fcj_11dw9x82


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout

Thanks, *chasmyn*!


----------



## naturallyspeaking

subbing,
Quick questions for those who use a crockpot often. I have 6Qt crockpot and whenever I cook the top gets dry and the food gets stuck on sides and bottom. How can I prevent this? TIA


----------



## jenmary

thank you, chasmyn!


----------



## *Lindsey*




----------



## kewb

Literate said:


> Throw a little olive oil or butter or whatever in the bottom. Fill the crockpot completely with chopped onions (think Costco!). Leave it on for 4-5 hours. It'll smell wonderful.
> 
> Take out your much-reduced sauteed onions and freeze on a shallow baking pan. Take out of freezer, break into chunks, put into ziplock bag.
> 
> Now everytime you are making something that calls for 20 minutes of sauteing onions you say "Oh, I love that Literate. She's the best." and take a chunk of your onions out. QUOTE]
> 
> I just did this yesterday. I now have lots of onion ready to use. I love you.


----------



## Wabi Sabi

I made this the other night and dh said it was the best soup I'd *ever* made!

*Southwestern Chicken Soup*

1/2 small onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2-3 small summer squash and/or zucchini, diced
2-3 carrots, sliced (or just a couple handfuls of baby carrots)
1/2-1 c. of celery
1/2 a rotisserie chicken, skinned and pulled into small chunks
1 can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 can diced tomatoes
1 qt. of vegetable broth or chicken stock
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cumin

Toss everything in the crockpot, stir it up, and cook on high for 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## wife&mommy

Bumping this one up.


----------



## boingo82

I winged it yesterday to make this, and it turned out REALLY good, so...

Green Chile Crockpot Stew

6 mild green chile peppers, diced
8 tomatillos, diced
2 tomatoes, diced
(would be good with more tomatillos and tomatoes, but that's all we had)

Roast chile peppers, tomatillos, tomatoes on high heat, no oil, just right in the pan, until chiles are cooked. Dump in crockpot.

In the pan you just roasted the other stuff in, add
1 tbsp oil
1 lb ground beef or pork (or half & half, since that's what we had)
1/2 onion, chopped
5 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper

Saute all until meat is cooked, then dump into crockpot on the chile mixture.

Add
4 large chopped potatoes
4 cups broth
Cook on high for 4-6 hours or until potatoes are done.


----------



## weeze

:
Louise


----------



## Stargirl

Looks like I am not the only one getting ready to switch from the BBQ to fall cooking. I still have to replace my crockpot. Does anyone here have the KitchenAid Crock? I'd love to hear some reviews from real moms!


----------



## veggiemommy

Wow what a great thread--I'm so excited to get my crockpot back out--especially with all the veggie recipes as those are usually hard to find!!

THANKS!!

Holly


----------



## becoming

Lots of 'dump and cook' recipes coming!

Cajun Chicken & Shrimp Creole

1 pound skinless chicken thighs
1 red bell pepper, chopped
1 large onion, chopped
1 rib celery, diced
1 can (15 ounces) stewed tomatoes, undrained and chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 Tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. Cajun seasoning
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. black pepper
1 pound shelled shrimp, deveined & cleaned
1 Tbsp. lemon juice
Louisiana-style hot sauce to taste
1 cup prepared quick-cooking rice

Place chicken thighs in crockpot. Add bell pepper, onion, celery, tomatoes with juice, garlic, sugar, paprika, Cajun seasoning, salt & pepper. Cover. Cook on low for 8 to 10 hours or on high for 4 to 5 hours. In last hour of cooking, add shrimp, lemon juice & hot sauce. Serve over hot rice.


----------



## becoming

Chicken Parisienne

6 boneless skinless chicken breasts, cubed
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. paprika
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) condensed cream of mushroom or cream of chicken soup, undilutd
2 cans (4 ounces each) sliced mushrooms, drained
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 cup sour cream
6 cups hot cooked egg noodles

Place chicken in crockpot. Sprinkle with salt, pepper & paprika. Add soup, mushrooms & wine to crockpot; mix well. Cover. Cook on high 2 to 3 hours. Add sour cream during last 30 minutes of cooking. Serve over noodles.


----------



## becoming

Cashew Chicken

6 boneless skinless chicken breasts
2 Tbsp. butter
1/4 cup chopped green onions
1 cup sliced mushrooms
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) condensed cream of mushroom soup, undiluted
1 cup sliced celery
1 1/2 Tbsp. soy sauce
1/2 cup cashews
Hot cooked rice

Combine all ingredients (except rice) in crockpot. Cover. Cook on low for 6-8 hours or on high for 4-6 hours or until done. Serve over rice.


----------



## becoming

Herbed Artichoke Chicken

1 1/2 pounds boneless skinless chicken breasts (about 6 breasts)
1 can (14 ounces) tomatoes, drained & diced
1 can (14 ounces) artichoke hearts in water, drained
1 small onion, chopped
1/2 cup kalamata olives, pitted & sliced
1 cup fat-free chicken broth
1/4 cup dry white wine
3 Tbsp. quick-cooking tapioca
2 tsp. curry powder
1 Tbsp. chopped fresh Italian parsley
1 tsp. dried basil
1 tsp. dried thyme
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper

Combine all ingredients in crockpot. Mix thoroughly. Cover. Cook on low for 6-8 hours or on high for 3 1/2 to 4 hours or until chicken is no longer pink in center.


----------



## becoming

Cheesy Slow Cooker Chicken

6 boneless skinless chicken breasts
Salt, black pepper & garlic powder to taste
2 cans (10 3/4 ounces each) condensed cream of chicken soup, undiluted
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) condensed Cheddar cheese soup, undiluted
Chopped fresh parsley (optional)
Hot cooked pasta

Place 3 chicken breasts in crockpot. Sprinkle with salt, pepper & garlic powder. Repeat with remaining 3 breasts & seasonings. Combine soups in medium bowl; pour over chicken. Cover. Cook on low 6-8 hours or until chicken is tender. Sprinkle with parsley, if desired. Serve over pasta.


----------



## becoming

Slow Cooker Chicken & Rice

3 cans condensed cream of chicken soup, undiluted
2 cups uncooked instant rice
1 cup water
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breasts or chicken breast tenders
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. paprika
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/2 cup diced celery

Combine soup, rice & water in crockpot. Add chicken. Sprinkle with salt, paprika & pepper. Sprinkle celery over chicken. Cover. Cook on low 6-8 hours or high 3-4 hours.


----------



## becoming

Meatballs with Burgundy Sauce

60 frozen fullycooked meatballs, partially thawed & separated
3 cups chopped oinions
1 1/2 cups water
1 cup red wine
2 pkgs. beef gravy mix
1/4 cup ketchup
1 Tbsp. dried oregano
1 pkg. (8 ounces) curly noodles

Combine all ingredients (except noodles) in crockpot. Stir to blend. Cover. Cook on high 4-5 hours. Serve with noodles.


----------



## becoming

Pork with Apples

1 1/2 pounds boneless pork loin, cut into 6 pieces, or 6 boneless pork loin chops
4 medium Golden Delicious apples, sliced
3 Tbsp. packed brown sugar
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. salt

Place pork in crockpot. Cover with apples. Combine brown sugar, cinnamon & salt in small bowl; sprinkle over apples. Cover. Cook on low 6-8 hours.


----------



## becoming

Sweet & Spicy Sausage Rounds

1 pound Kielbasa sausage, cut into 1/4-inch-thick rounds
2/3 cup blackberry jam
1/3 cup steak sauce
1 Tbsp. prepared yellow mustard
1/2 tsp. ground allspice

Place all ingredients in crockpot. Toss to coat completely. Cook on high 3 hours or until richly glazed.


----------



## becoming

Chipotle Chicken Stew

1 pound boneless skinless chicken thighs, cut into cubes
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. ground cumin
1 bay leaf
1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, minced
1 medium onion, diced
1 can (15 oz.) navy beans, rinsed & drained
1 can (15 oz.) black beans, rinsed & drained
1 can (14 1/2 oz.) crushed tomatoes, undrained
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
1/2 cup orange juice
Cilantro sprigs (optional)

Combine all ingredients (except cilantro) in crockpot. Cover. Cook on low for 7-8 hours or on high for 3 1/2 to 4 hours. Remove bay leaf before service. Garnish with cilantro sprigs, if desired.


----------



## becoming

Crockpot Cheese Soup

2 cans condensed cream of celery soup, undiluted
4 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
1 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 1/4 cups half-and-half
Salt & black pepper to taste

Combine soup, cheese, paprika & Worcestershire sauce in crockpot. Cover. Cook on low 2-3 hours. Add half-and-half. Stir until blended. Cover. Cook another 20 minutes. Season to taste with salt & pepper.


----------



## becoming

Peppery Potato Soup

2 cans (14 oz. each) chicken broth
4 small baking potatoes, halved & sliced crosswise
1 large onion, quartered & sliced
1 stalk celery, sliced
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1 cup half & half
1/4 cup all purpose flour
1 Tbsp. butter
Celery leaves & fresh parsley (optional)

Combine broth, potatoes, onion, celery, salt & pepper in crockpot. Mix well. Cover. Cook on low 6-7 hours. Stir half & half into flour. Stir mixture into crockpot. Cover. Cook 1 hour. Slightly mash potato mixture with potato masher. Cook, uncovered, 30 minutes or until slightly thickened. Just before serving, stir in butter. Garnish with celery leaves & parsley, if desired.


----------



## becoming

Mushroom Beef Stew

1 pound beef stew meat
1 can condensed cream of mushroom soup, undiluted
2 cans (4 oz. each) sliced mushrooms, drained
1 pkg. dry onion soup mix
Hot cooked noodles

Combine all except noodles in crockpot. Cover & cook on low 8-10 hours. Serve over noodles.


----------



## becoming

Chicken & wild Rice Soup

3 cans (14 1/2 ounces each) chicken broth
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts or thighs, cut into bite-size pieces
2 cups water
1 cup sliced celery
1 cup diced carrots
1 pkg. (6 ounces) converted long grain & wild rice mix with seasoning packet
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 tsp. black pepper
2 tsp. white vinegar (optional)
1 Tbsp. dried parsley flakes

Combine broth, chicken, water, celery, carrots, rice & seasoning packet, onion & pepper in crockpot. Mix well. Cover. Cook on low 6-7 hours or on high 4-5 hours or until chicken or tender. Stir in vinegar, if desired. Sprinkle with parsley before serving.


----------



## papschmitty

Becoming, you rock!







I love dump and cook; it's my favorite technique!


----------



## Amys1st

dump & cook- my dh calls it "amy's crockpot concoctions"


----------



## Stargirl

Hi gals,

DH is lactose intolerant. I often make a cream soup substitute with a roux and lactose free milk for casseroles. Can this be used in the crock pot or is there something special about the Campbell's type cream soups that allow them to cook for so long in the slow cooker without curddling, etc.?

TIA


----------



## lemurmommies

So many excellent recipes! My DP and I are trying to start a community kitchen with some coworkers, cooking in batches and then sharing. A lot of these recipes are going to be great!


----------



## lemurmommies

My addition to the thread. Taken from Judith Finlayson's _Delicious and Dependable Slow Cooker Recipes_

Eggplant and Potato Curry

2 medium eggplants. Peel, cut into 2 inch cubes, sweat* and drain.
2 tbsp veg oil
2 onions, finely chopped
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1 tsp minced ginger
1 long red chili pepper, finely chopped (can substitute jalapeno for a less spicy version)
2 tsp curry powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tbsp tomato paste
1 cup water
2 potatoes, peeled and diced

* Sprinkle pieces with salt and let sit for about an hour. This will draw out the bitter juices. If you have small eggplant, you can skip this step.

In a skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add eggplant and brown in batches. Transfer to slow cooker.

Add onions to pan, adding more oil if necessary. Cook, stirring, until softened. Add garlic, ginger, chili, curry power, salt and pepper and cook for 1 minute. Stir in tomato paste and water. Pour mixture over eggplant in slow cooker.

Add potatoes and stir to combine. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours or high for 4 hours.

This is delicious served with basmati rice and naan or pita.


----------



## Amys1st

Ohhhh this with some hummis and tomorrow we have dinner!!


----------



## Stargirl

I stumbled upon this huge list of Slow Cooker Recipes.

http://www.angelfire.com/me4/ltlqn/aboutcrockpot2.html

It has WW points listed for the recipes for those that are into that.


----------



## becoming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stargirl* 
I stumbled upon this huge list of Slow Cooker Recipes.

http://www.angelfire.com/me4/ltlqn/aboutcrockpot2.html

It has WW points listed for the recipes for those that are into that.

Wow, thank you for this link!


----------



## fierymyst

Great ideas here, I just made a huge list of them!!

What would be the standard staples of spices to keep on hand? What do you have in your cabinets and what is the shelf life plz. Thanks!!


----------



## LemonPie

Here's one we tried and liked:

Slow Cooker Southwestern Beef Wraps
1 med. onion, cut into 1" wedges
1 boneless beef chuck roast ( 2 1/2 lbs), well trimmed and cut into 6 pieces
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp garlic powder
3/4 tsp salt
1 green pepper cut into 1/2" pieces
1 can (14-1/2 oz) diced tomatoes with mild green chiles, undrained
1 to 2 Tbsp chopped cilantro
24 6" tortillas, warmed
sour cream
salsa
cheese

Place onion in a 3 1/2-4 qt slow cooker. Place pieces of beef over onion wedges. In a small bowl, combine chili powder, cumin, garlic powder and salt. Sprinkle half over beef. Turn beef over and sprinkle with remaining seasoning mixture. Top with green pepper, then pour diced tomatoes over all. Cook on high for 5 hrs or low for 8 hrs. Remove meat from cooker and shred. Drain liquid from remaining vegetable mixture. Return meat to cooker and stir in cilantro. Using a slotted spoon, fill warm tortillas with beef mixture and desired toppings.

This came from the Taste of Home Cooking School collection, Fall 2004. Honestly, it's a little bland, and I think I'll add some jalapenos or serranos the next time I make it just to add a little zing.
Jen


----------



## LemonPie

Quote:

Throw a little olive oil or butter or whatever in the bottom. Fill the crockpot completely with chopped onions (think Costco!). Leave it on for 4-5 hours. It'll smell wonderful.

Take out your much-reduced sauteed onions and freeze on a shallow baking pan. Take out of freezer, break into chunks, put into ziplock bag.

Now everytime you are making something that calls for 20 minutes of sauteing onions you say "Oh, I love that Literate. She's the best." and take a chunk of your onions out.
You could freeze them in a muffin tin, too. That way all your pieces are uniform and you don't have to try and break a sheet of ice up.








Jen


----------



## daekini

We have a couple of Carnitas recipes, but this one is so good I had to add it!!!!

~*~Crock Pot Carnitas~*~ 
3 lb. pork butt roast 
1 onion, sliced into rings 
4 garlic cloves 
2 tsp dried oregano 
2 tsp cumin 
2-3 fresh jalapeño peppers, seeded and deveined, cut into strips 
1 cup fresh cilantro, chopped, leaves only 
1 can beer (12 ounces) 
salt and pepper  

Insert garlic cloves in roast; place in Crock Pot with onion, herbs, jalapeño peppers and cilantro which has been chopped. Season to taste. Pour in beer. Cook on high 4 to 6 hours until fork tender. Remove meat; shred. Or can be placed in roasting pan in preheated oven (450º) for about 15 minutes before shredding. Serve with warm tortillas (corn or flour...but corn is, I believe, the traditional choice), shreddded cheese and pico de gallo.


----------



## boingo82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Literate* 
OK, I haven't read all 18 PAGES!! yet but I hope this helps someone. It's a fantastic time saver.

Throw a little olive oil or butter or whatever in the bottom. Fill the crockpot completely with chopped onions (think Costco!). Leave it on for 4-5 hours. It'll smell wonderful.

Take out your much-reduced sauteed onions and freeze on a shallow baking pan. Take out of freezer, break into chunks, put into ziplock bag.

Now everytime you are making something that calls for 20 minutes of sauteing onions you say "Oh, I love that Literate. She's the best." and take a chunk of your onions out. Granted, you can't be too exact on measurements now, since if your recipe calls for "1 cup onion" it's probably only 1/2 cup now. But who cares.

OMG, I am going to do this just so I can smell sauteing onions all day.


----------



## Mamatohaleybug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82* 
OMG, I am going to do this just so I can smell sauteing onions all day.


Me too!

This gives me an idea - sauteing onions scented candles...

YUM!


----------



## KathinJapan

subbing b/c it is crock pot season again


----------



## daekini

I just made this and it's delicious!

Crockery Apple Pork Tenderloin

2.5 - 3.5 lb pork tenderloin (pork butt roast would work too)
4 - 5 cloves garlic
1 onion, quartered
3 apples, cored and sliced
1 tsp salt or to taste
12 oz beer OR veggie broth (I absolutely LOVE Frontier's powdered broth! It makes any roast delicious!)

Randomly poke garlic cloves into the pork.
Sprinkle with salt.
Break up the onion pieces and put them on top of the pork along with the apples.
Pour beer or broth over everything.
Cook on high 7.5 - 8 hours. (my tenderloin was tough at this length of time, next time I'll either use a butt roast or cook the tenderloin on Low, or for less time)

Just so you know, the apples are pretty much desintegrated at this point and aren't exactly edible.


----------



## T&D2005

Wow this post saved the day! I'm only got to page 3 before I ran off to the kitchen!


----------



## Learnintolaugh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stargirl* 
Hi gals,

DH is lactose intolerant. I often make a cream soup substitute with a roux and lactose free milk for casseroles. Can this be used in the crock pot or is there something special about the Campbell's type cream soups that allow them to cook for so long in the slow cooker without curddling, etc.?

TIA

I am 99% sure I've done this before and it turned out fine. I also made a cheesy potatoes & ham this past weekend where the cheese sauce was essentially a roux (that's just melted butter, flour, add milk, right? and then I added the cheese and stirred until melted), it turned out fine so I'm assuming that should indicate you could do it. I would just try to approximate the consistency of a condensed canned soup.

(I just noticed this is kind of a late reply...but anyway)


----------



## Learnintolaugh

French Market Soup

2 cups dry bean mix (I use a 13 bean mix)
2 quarts water
1 or 2 ham hocks
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
16 oz can tomatoes
1 large onion, chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
1 chili pepper, chopped, or 1 tsp chili powder (I use the powder)
1/4 cup lemon juice

Combine all ingredients in slow cooker.
Cover, cook on low 8 hours. Turn to High and cook 2 more hours, or until beans are tender.
Debone ham, cut into pieces and stir back into soup.

NOTE: I tried making this on days I was WOH and didn't have 2 hours at the end of the day to cook on high. I tried cooking about 11 hours on low all day, this still left the beans a little crunchy. Next I tried soaking them all night and cooking the next day, that worked a little better.

This soup also freezes wonderfully. Served with fresh baked bread, it is the perfect simple meal.


----------



## Code Name Mama

Magnificent thread! I was looking for crockpot recipes to freeze since we're expecting our first wee one at the end of the year - this just gave me 11 c&p'd pages of ideas!

Here's one I'll add, there was a similar chicken-based one earlier - mine is hamburger-based, and has always been a hit when I take it to company/church functions.

Taco Soup

1 lb hamburger
3 cans rotel (do not drain) (pick your flavor, I usually use 1 hot, 2 original. If you can't handle the heat, you could substitute stewed or diced tomatoes, but I don't make any flavor guarantees in that case







Also, I usually buy one extra can of rotel, just in case.)
1 can corn (do not drain)
1 can black beans (drain)
1 can pinto beans (drain)
1 packet taco seasoning
1 packet ranch dressing seasoning
Tortilla chips
Shredded cheese
Sour cream (if desired)

Directions:

Brown hamburger, drain grease

In a crockpot, stir together the browned hamburger, 3 cans of rotel (undrained), corn (undrained), black beans, pinto beans, taco seasoning, and ranch seasoning.

I have made this in the morning before work - I just put the crockpot on the lowest setting (I also come home at lunch to give it a stir and to check to see if it needs water). If you do it at lunchtime or later, set the crockpot on medium-low. Add water to your desired soupy consistency. I make mine so that it's almost like chili - maybe a little runnier.

Serve with tortilla chips, shredded cheese, and a dollop of sour cream. Makes 8-12 servings. Delicious meal for the fall/winter months, and great for leftovers.

Vary this with different veggies and/or beans - I've used green beans, but I prefer the corn.


----------



## Stargirl

What is rotel?


----------



## CorbinsMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stargirl* 
What is rotel?

Tomatoes mixed with green chilis. You can find it near the canned tomatoes at the grocery store.


----------



## joy2bmom

:


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stargirl* 
I stumbled upon this huge list of Slow Cooker Recipes.

http://www.angelfire.com/me4/ltlqn/aboutcrockpot2.html

It has WW points listed for the recipes for those that are into that.

I love recipes w/WW points listed, thanks!


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
I just made this and it's delicious!

Crockery Apple Pork Tenderloin

2.5 - 3.5 lb pork tenderloin (pork butt roast would work too)
4 - 5 cloves garlic
1 onion, quartered
3 apples, cored and sliced
1 tsp salt or to taste
12 oz beer OR veggie broth (I absolutely LOVE Frontier's powdered broth! It makes any roast delicious!)

Randomly poke garlic cloves into the pork.
Sprinkle with salt.
Break up the onion pieces and put them on top of the pork along with the apples.
Pour beer or broth over everything.
Cook on high 7.5 - 8 hours.

Just so you know, the apples are pretty much desintegrated at this point and aren't exactly edible.

Is this really on HIGH for all that time? Seems like an aweful long time to be that high... I want to do this for Sunday dinner today...


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetirishCT* 
Is this really on HIGH for all that time? Seems like an aweful long time to be that high... I want to do this for Sunday dinner today...

I've edited my post, I think LOW would be fine. Mine was a bit tough on High. Or try less time? I was surprised to see that much time on High also, since tenderloin cooks really quickly!


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
I've edited my post, I think LOW would be fine. Mine was a bit tough on High. Or try less time? I was surprised to see that much time on High also, since tenderloin cooks really quickly!

Yeah, I ended up going back to a slow-cooker cookbook for other pork loin recipes, and most said about that time on a low setting, so that is what I went with. I have made the mistake of leaving something on high for too long before, and not wanting to do that again







... And I am using a 'regular' pork loin, more for my money than tenderloin...


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetirishCT* 
Yeah, I ended up going back to a slow-cooker cookbook for other pork loin recipes, and most said about that time on a low setting, so that is what I went with. I have made the mistake of leaving something on high for too long before, and not wanting to do that again







... And I am using a 'regular' pork loin, more for my money than tenderloin...









I got a HUGE pork tenderloin @ Trader Joes for under $5 or I wouldn't be able to do it. I







Trader Joes!


----------



## brenda-sw

Here is one of my fav's. It makes alot and I cook it on LOW (not HIGH as recipe states). I hope this is not a repeat recipe. I have not had time to go through each page yet...only the first 7 or so. This recipe is from 'Cooking Light' magazine~

Chickpea and Veggie Stew

Ingredients
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 1/2 cups chopped onion
1 cup (1/4-inch-thick) slices carrot
1 tablespoon curry powder
1 teaspoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon grated peeled fresh ginger
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 serrano chile, seeded and minced
3 cups cooked chickpeas (garbanzo beans)
1 1/2 cups cubed peeled baking potato
1 cup diced green bell pepper
1 cup (1-inch) cut green beans
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground red pepper
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes, undrained
1 (14-ounce) can vegetable broth
3 cups fresh baby spinach
1 cup light coconut milk
6 lemon wedges

Preparation
Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion and carrot; cover and cook 5 minutes or until tender. Add curry powder, sugar, ginger, garlic, and chile; cook 1 minute, stirring constantly.
Place onion mixture in a 5-quart electric slow cooker. Stir in chickpeas and next 8 ingredients (through broth). Cover and cook on HIGH 6 hours or until vegetables are tender. Add spinach and coconut milk; stir until spinach wilts. Serve with lemon wedges.

enjoy,
brenda


----------



## papschmitty

*Slow-Cooked Tuscan Pork with White Beans*
Ingredients
2 cups dried navy beans
1 tablespoon minced fresh sage, divided
2 teaspoons kosher salt, divided
1 teaspoon ground fennel seeds
8 garlic cloves, minced and divided
2 1/2 pounds boneless pork shoulder (Boston butt), trimmed
4 cups water
2 bay leaves

Preparation
Sort and wash navy beans, and place in a large Dutch oven. Cover with water to 2 inches above beans; cover and let stand for 8 hours. Drain the beans. Combine 2 teaspoons sage, 1 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon ground fennel seeds, and 3 minced garlic cloves. Rub sage mixture over pork. Place pork, navy beans, remaining 1 teaspoon sage, remaining 1 teaspoon salt, remaining 5 minced garlic cloves, 4 cups water, and bay leaves in slow cooker and cook on HIGH for 8 hours. Discard bay leaves. Pull pork apart into chunks, and serve with bean mixture.

**The first time I made this I thought it was a little bland so feel free to jazz it up with more spices as you see fit. Mix the left over pork with BBQ sauce and serve on buns to make pulled pork sandwhiches for dinner the next night.


----------



## KentuckyDoulaMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brenda-sw* 
Here is one of my fav's. It makes alot and I cook it on LOW (not HIGH as recipe states). I hope this is not a repeat recipe. I have not had time to go through each page yet...only the first 7 or so. This recipe is from 'Cooking Light' magazine~

Chickpea and Veggie Stew

Ingredients
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 1/2 cups chopped onion
1 cup (1/4-inch-thick) slices carrot
1 tablespoon curry powder
1 teaspoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon grated peeled fresh ginger
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 serrano chile, seeded and minced
3 cups cooked chickpeas (garbanzo beans)
1 1/2 cups cubed peeled baking potato
1 cup diced green bell pepper
1 cup (1-inch) cut green beans
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground red pepper
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes, undrained
1 (14-ounce) can vegetable broth
3 cups fresh baby spinach
1 cup light coconut milk
6 lemon wedges

Preparation
Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion and carrot; cover and cook 5 minutes or until tender. Add curry powder, sugar, ginger, garlic, and chile; cook 1 minute, stirring constantly.
Place onion mixture in a 5-quart electric slow cooker. Stir in chickpeas and next 8 ingredients (through broth). Cover and cook on HIGH 6 hours or until vegetables are tender. Add spinach and coconut milk; stir until spinach wilts. Serve with lemon wedges.

enjoy,
brenda

Sounds really great, thanks for posting!


----------



## kellid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn* 
As a matter of fact, I'll make it even easier than that. Here it is:

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dcmp6fcj_11dw9x82

for those who haven't made it through reading all pages.


----------



## carabee

I LOVE this thread!!


----------



## NewMama2007

MMMMM...ham and beans.

1.25 lbs dry pintos, large chopped onion, ham hock, garlic, salt, pepper, and chili powder, 8 cups of water. I put it all in the crock in the fridge over night, let it go until I get home from work, and viola! Yum. And super cheap!


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
I got a HUGE pork tenderloin @ Trader Joes for under $5 or I wouldn't be able to do it. I







Trader Joes!

I have to drive 35-45mins to Trader Joes in Worcester. Oh well, next time I'm in the area I will have to hit it up...
Well, as far as the apple pork loin goes it was 'OK'. DH was not crazy about the combo of the garlic and the apples. I wasn't sure if it was the apples/onions, or apple/garlic, or if the garlic was just not fresh enough. Dunno. I will try it next time with a bunch of apples and spices (cinn, nutmeg,etc) and see how it turns out. Mine was a bit dry, even on low, but I think b/c it was more like 8hrs by the time I served dinner. And I even tried the 'warm' setting! grr... Oh well, on to the next recipe!!


----------



## ViolinCuddles

Yum - brilliant thread! I'm subbing so I don't miss anything while starting from the very beginning!









My favourite quick crockpot meal is chicken casserole - I brown 500gm diced chicken, 1 tsp garlic and 1 diced onion, then toss it all in the crockpot with 1kg frozen vegies, a jar of diced tomatoes and a jar of pasta sauce (one of the tomato ones).

I put it on anytime between 9am and 12pm, and it's ready for dinner anytime from 6pm - 7pm!


----------



## cjr

Quote:

Just out of curiosity, exactly what about it is not healthy at all? I mean, I understand that some people want to avoid genetically modified food. But in what way isn't it healthy? Or more specifically, is there some way that cornstarch has been demonstrated to be unhealthy, as in bad for your health as opposed to just being a food ingredient that's rather empty in terms of its nutritional content?
Here is some information on corn, cornstarch (which is used to make high fructose corn syrup) and a little info on highly procesed foods.

http://www.mercola.com/2004/apr/10/corn_fat.htm

Foods that are overly processed actually depleat the body of nutrition. It's always a good idea to stay clear of processed foods. It isn't just nutritionally depleated, but it actually depleats micro nutrients your body already has.


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr* 
Here is some information on corn, cornstarch (which is used to make high fructose corn syrup) and a little info on highly procesed foods.

http://www.mercola.com/2004/apr/10/corn_fat.htm

Foods that are overly processed actually depleat the body of nutrition. It's always a good idea to stay clear of processed foods. It isn't just nutritionally depleated, but it actually depleats micro nutrients your body already has.


Ahhh... Didn't know that!


----------



## cjr

Sorry it took me so long to respond. I have not been back to this thread in awhile.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide

:


----------



## akwifeandmomma

I'm only through page 8, and totally inspired! YAY!







:


----------



## heket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
I just made this and it's delicious!

Crockery Apple Pork Tenderloin

2.5 - 3.5 lb pork tenderloin (pork butt roast would work too)
4 - 5 cloves garlic
1 onion, quartered
3 apples, cored and sliced
1 tsp salt or to taste
12 oz beer OR veggie broth (I absolutely LOVE Frontier's powdered broth! It makes any roast delicious!)

Randomly poke garlic cloves into the pork.
Sprinkle with salt.
Break up the onion pieces and put them on top of the pork along with the apples.
Pour beer or broth over everything.
Cook on high 7.5 - 8 hours. (my tenderloin was tough at this length of time, next time I'll either use a butt roast or cook the tenderloin on Low, or for less time)

Just so you know, the apples are pretty much desintegrated at this point and aren't exactly edible.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetirishCT* 
Is this really on HIGH for all that time? Seems like an aweful long time to be that high... I want to do this for Sunday dinner today...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetirishCT* 
Yeah, I ended up going back to a slow-cooker cookbook for other pork loin recipes, and most said about that time on a low setting, so that is what I went with. I have made the mistake of leaving something on high for too long before, and not wanting to do that again







... And I am using a 'regular' pork loin, more for my money than tenderloin...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
I got a HUGE pork tenderloin @ Trader Joes for under $5 or I wouldn't be able to do it. I







Trader Joes!

I got a lovely TJ tenderloin and used that for tomorrow's meal. (I tend to cook Sunday night for Monday because dh has class on Monday.) We'll pair it with some mashed potatoes and a veggie side....

My suggestions would be... Salt and Pepper your pork to taste. I even add crushed garlic because the cloves for us weren't enough. I also added some additional spice (TJ 21 seasoning salute) because we prefer spice. I also used a bottle of blueberry wheat ale I found at TJs in the hopes of adding more flavor to the pork. I think, after 6 hours, we succeed. We'll reheat this bit tomorrow after a night of marinating. I expect a fabulous meal tomorrow.


----------



## daekini

This smells amazing right now but I can't vouch for the taste yet!

I got it from the "everyday food" mag.








:

*TexMex Chickn n Beans*

1 c pintos, dry, rinsed
11 oz salsa, mild
2 tbsp chopped chilies in adobo sauce
2 tbsp flour
1.5 lb chicken thighs, boneless & skinless
1 med red onion, chopped
1 red pepper, chopped
salt and pepper to taste

mix beans, salsa, chilies, flour in crockpot. layer chicken thighs on top, salt and pepper to taste (or wait til the end as I do, since salt toughens beans). sprinkle chopped onion and pepper on top.

cook on low for 8 hours, don't lift lid or stir!

after 8 hours, remove chicken, shred, return to stew. (this is when I add salt and pepper)

Serve in bowls with sour cream and fresh cilantro on top.

I'm having this with buttermilk biscuits - I make a ton and freeze the dough. I'll let you know if it turns out not to taste as good as it smells right now!!!

**edited to add review**
This tastes AMAZING. It's delicious! But, while the adobo adds a great smoked flavor, it is too spicy for my kids. They eat pretty much anything, but this is pushing it. I may try to find a "mild" adobo or substitute a smoky barbeque sauce.

My Crockpot is a "hot" one, and there wasn't enough liquid to keep me from spending the next half hour scrubbing the sides of the pot. I'd add a half cup of water.

The beans were crunchyish. I've never felt it was a good idea to cook beans in a crockpot on low without soaking them the night before. The texture was actually nice, but someone may be a bit gassy later







: so I think I'll soak them next time!

I really recommend this one for winter days, especially if your kids like spicy foods! I think it'd even be good without the adobo, using barbeque sauce instead to give it that smoky flavor!
****


----------



## redsfree

Thank you all for this rock'n thread! I think there should be a forum dedicated just to slow cooking.


----------



## redsfree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinky* 
Not morroccan, but here's a chicken/veggie coconut curry recipe--

2lbs. boneless chicken, cut up (I use half breasts, half thighs) OR 2-3 cans chickpeas
2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1 T. curry powder or more to taste
3 medium potatoes or sweet potatoes, peeled (if you want) and diced
1 medium onion, chopped
1 can coconut milk2 tsp. hot sauce, more or less to taste
1 14 oz. can diced tomatoes with the juice (I use Muir Glen fire roasted)
1 package (10-14 oz) frozen veggies of your choice

Saute the chicken and onions together in a skillet with a little oil until the onions are soft and the chicken is browned. If using chickpeas, just saute the onions. Add the curry powder and toast for a minute or two. Scrape into the crock pot. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Add potatoes, coconut milk, tomatoes, hot sauce, and stir to combine. Cover and cook on low 6-8 hours. About 1/2 an hour before serving, stir in frozen veggies. Serve over cooked rice.

I have made this a number of different ways--chicken with white potatoes and mixed veggies; chickpeas with sweet potatoes and green beans; chickpeas with sweet potatoes and spinach. Enjoy!

I tried the chickpea version today--LOVED it, and the house smells heavenly of curry. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## splath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn* 
As a matter of fact, I'll make it even easier than that. Here it is:

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dcmp6fcj_11dw9x82

Thanks!!!


----------



## daisymommy

I recently ditched my cute red Rival Crockpot, because it was coated with Teflon inside--yucky! It also smelled everytime I used it like hot chemicals, and it burnt everything after only 7 hours. So, don't buy that one!

I replaced it with this one from Farberware:

http://www.amazon.com/Farberware-FSS...4638017&sr=1-1

And I LOVE it! It does NOT have a nonstick coating in it (I called the company about that question), and it actually slow cooks your food, so it can cook all day long and not burn your dinner.

I recommend it!


----------



## daekini

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
I recently ditched my cute red Rival Crockpot, because it was coated with Teflon inside--yucky! It also smelled everytime I used it like hot chemicals, and it burnt everything after only 7 hours. So, don't buy that one!

I replaced it with this one from Farberware:

http://www.amazon.com/Farberware-FSS...4638017&sr=1-1

And I LOVE it! It does NOT have a nonstick coating in it (I called the company about that question), and it actually slow cooks your food, so it can cook all day long and not burn your dinner.

I recommend it!

Most don't actually have nonstick coating, but do have lead in the enamel of the crockery. I haven't had success finding a replacement yet, but have read that apparently the lead is a negligible amount in an inert form.... Would someone care to illuminate?


----------



## Stargirl

The KitchenAid folks say their crock is lead free. I bought it (crazy expensive) after hating a Rival Smart Pot. It cremated everything. LOVE the Kitchenaid!!!


----------



## daisymommy

GE, Hamilton Beach, and WestBend all say that their stoneware crocks are lead free.

Rival however has admitted that their lead levels are well below the saftey level (gee, how reasurring!)--as well as many of their Crockpots being advertised as being non-stick, coated with Teflon.

I know I've seen other brands that advertise non-stick coating as well, just can't remember the names.


----------



## mariamaroo

Hmm, I have an enamel Rival crockpot. It does a fine job on cooking, but I didn't know that about the 'safe' lead levels. I think I'll be replacing that!


----------



## beanbean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy* 
GE, Hamilton Beach, and WestBend all say that their stoneware crocks are lead free.

Rival however has admitted that their lead levels are well below the saftey level (gee, how reasurring!)--as well as many of their Crockpots being advertised as being non-stick, coated with Teflon.

I know I've seen other brands that advertise non-stick coating as well, just can't remember the names.

I have a Rival Smart Pot, and while it's been a great crockpot, now I'm concerned. Guess I'll be asking for a new one for Christmas!


----------



## famousmockngbrd

I have a super old crock pot. It's my grandmother's old HB from when I was a kid! It takes forever to heat up now. It's easily 30 years old. I think I need a new one.

The only thing we ever cook in it is roast beef stew! In fact we call it "crock pot" - that is the name of the dish!







Thanks for all the ideas.

BTW - crock pots are the best for making broth out of bones, in case that hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## catchat

thanks for the cocunut curry chicken recipe. I made it yesterday and is was great with chicken, chickpeas and the sweet potatoes.


----------



## sweetirishCT

OK, crock potters...
I need to make candied sweet potatoes for Thanksgiving. I am working the eve of the holiday (Wed night) so I need to crock these overnight so I can bring to SIL's for the feast...








The recipe I have calls for the potatoes to be fully cooked (to be soft) THEN you crock them for 4hrs on high with the sugars and spices...
I don't wanna do MORE work, the idea of crocking is to do LESS work!!

Anybody have another recipe???


----------



## sugarmoon

I don't see why it wouldn't work to just put the sweet potatos in the crockpot raw, and just cook them longer (like all night -- perfect for you







)


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gus'smama* 
I don't see why it wouldn't work to just put the sweet potatos in the crockpot raw, and just cook them longer (like all night -- perfect for you







)

That is what I was thinking, but the recipe called for already cooked potatoes to be crocked for 4hrs on high (I planned to do 8hrs on low) so now I am wondering how long it would take to cook RAW potatoes?? Also, the recipe doesn't say if I should cook them whole (I am thinking b/c it doesn't say anything about slicing/dicing) or cut.
Maybe I can slice the raw potatoes and cook over night for 10ish hrs on low? Do you think they would be done?


----------



## artgoddess

subbing


----------



## sugarmoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetirishCT* 
That is what I was thinking, but the recipe called for already cooked potatoes to be crocked for 4hrs on high (I planned to do 8hrs on low) so now I am wondering how long it would take to cook RAW potatoes?? Also, the recipe doesn't say if I should cook them whole (I am thinking b/c it doesn't say anything about slicing/dicing) or cut.
Maybe I can slice the raw potatoes and cook over night for 10ish hrs on low? Do you think they would be done?

Yeah, I think they would. I cook potatoes and carrots and other roots from raw in my cp all the time. And if for some reason they aren't done in the morning, you can just bring the whole cp to SILs and plug it in again there.

If it were me, I'd peel and chunk the sweets before cooking.


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gus'smama* 
Yeah, I think they would. I cook potatoes and carrots and other roots from raw in my cp all the time. And if for some reason they aren't done in the morning, you can just bring the whole cp to SILs and plug it in again there.

If it were me, I'd peel and chunk the sweets before cooking.

yeah, I think I will. it will have at least 9hrs to cook overnight, more by the time we actually leave the house. The drive is 2+hrs, but I was planning to plug in when we got there to reheat anyway. I think it willbe fine. Do you think I need to add water to the crock to cook them?


----------



## AwakenedMama

What a great thread! We have come to realize the value of our crockpot now that we have new limits on our time and budget.

I've only made it through the first 3 and the last thread. I saved lots of recipes and will come back for more after we make these.

Our 2 favorite crockpot recipes right now come from other sources. The first is a hoisin beef stew from Whole Foods 4 Meals Under 15 Dollars pamphlet. It's really good, but it calls for a jar of hoisin sauce, which is pricy and kind of yucky. We are going to try to find a recipe for making our own hoisin style sauce.

And our 2nd favorite is one of the sample recipes from savingdinner.com for poulet au femme (sp?), a French style chicken and potatoes dish.

I think we will have new favorites after we try some of the recipes from here.


----------



## Cullens_Girl

bumping because I have Pinky's Chicken/Veggie Coconut Curry in the crockpot (making the veggie version)

YUMMY... We made this quite a few times last winter and we officially started crockpot season in my house today ... this was the kickoff recipe!


----------



## AnnieMarie

:








This is a great thread, I can never find nice whole food recipes for my crock-pot. I am looking forward to tryin these here out!!


----------



## umami_mommy

i've made this a bunch of times now... it's always really yummy. i make it for special dinners though. (like today)

it's a recipe from a local store, so just substitute what you have at your store. mirepoix is just 8 ounces of finely minced onion, carrot and celery. ground tomatoes are a chunky puree.

Slow-Cooked Spezzadine
Serves: 6 Active Time: 25 min Total Time: 4 hours 25 min
Wegmans Pan Searing Flour
2 lbs stew beef
4 Tbsp Wegmans Pure Olive Oil
1 pkg (8 oz) Food You Feel Good About Cleaned & Cut Mirepoix
1 bag (1-1/2 lb) Food You Feel Good About Baby White, Dutch or Red Potatoes, halved
1 cup red wine
1 can (28 oz) Italian Classics Crushed Tomatoes with Italian Herbs
1 can (28 oz) Italian Classics Coarse Ground Tomatoes
2 Tbsp fresh rosemary, chopped
1 cup Food You Feel Good About Beef Culinary Stock
1 pkg (16 oz) Food You Feel Good About Petite Sweet Peas & Pearl Onions, thawed
Salt and pepper to taste
Dust beef with pan-searing flour; pat off excess.

Heat oil in large braising pan on MEDIUM. Brown beef (1 lb at a time) on all sides, 8-10 min. Transfer beef to slow cooker.

Add mirepoix and potatoes to pan; cook, stirring, 3-4 min.

Add wine; stir to deglaze. Simmer to reduce by a third, 3-5 min. Transfer to slow cooker.

Add tomatoes, rosemary and beef broth. Cook on HIGH 4-6 hours or LOW 6-8 hours. Carefully remove cover to avoid steam. Stir in peas, onions; heat through. Season to taste with salt and pepper.
Recipe featured in Wegmans Menu Magazine, Fall 2003.

Nutrition Info: Each serving (2 cups) contains 450 calories, 43g carbohydrate (7g fiber), 31g protein, 14g fat (5g saturated fat), 50mg cholesterol and 770mg sodium.


----------



## AKmoose

:

Great thread! Keep it up, and thanks to all the posters so far


----------



## brackin

bumping/subbing


----------



## gethane

I'm making a delish ham and beans today. I'm sure my recipe is similar to others in the thread.

I made crock pot country ribs from time to time, and after letting them cook about 6 hours, I drain the liquid, then add bbq sauce. I take the liquid, let it cool and separate the fat and freeze the broth. I use 1-2 packages of the broth (8-12 oz) for flavoring my ham and beans.

Anyway.

16 oz white beans, soaked over night and rinsed. (navy, northern, lima)
1 1/2 - 2 lbs ham (I used a ham steak this time, the kind with the round bone in it)
1 large, or 2 small potatoes, diced
2 largish carrots
1 small onion (or 1/2 medium)
2 garlic cloves
1/2 stalk celery
1/4-1/2 t. ground mustard
2 bay leaves
1/2-1 t. freshly ground pepper
1 t. salt

water to make soup like.

Turn crock pot on high for an hour or so, to get it warmed up, then today I just put it on low for 10 hours. It's yummilicious and no msg or other prepared broth additives.

I had to get this ready last night, since I had to drive friend to the airport this morning, so I diced everything last night, tossed it in a bowl, salted it, and added water to cover (so potatoes wouldn't brown) and it already smelled wonderful cold before I even tossed it in the crock pot this morning.


----------



## LemonPie

bump


----------



## RolliePollie

I'm getting some awesome ideas. I wish I had an original recipe to share!


----------



## St. Margaret

Subbing!


----------



## Flor

Subbing-- we just had crock pot lasagne today!


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
Subbing-- we just had crock pot lasagne today!

That sounds good! did you get the recipe here? Please share...


----------



## LeahC

My husband and I love this recipe. I am actually making it tomorrow for dinner. I serve it with brown rice and steamed veggies.

Slow Cooker Char Siu Pork Roast

Char siu is a Chinese version of barbecue. Serve with sticky or long-grain white rice and a steamed or stir-fried medley of bell peppers, carrots, snow peas, sliced baby corn, and water chestnuts.

1/4 cup low-sodium soy sauce
1/4 cup hoisin sauce
3 tablespoons ketchup
3 tablespoons honey
2 teaspoons bottled minced garlic
2 teaspoons grated peeled fresh ginger
1 teaspoon dark sesame oil
1/2 teaspoon five-spice powder
2 pounds boneless Boston butt pork roast, trimmed
1/2 cup fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth

Combine first 8 ingredients in a small bowl, stirring well with a whisk. Place in a large zip-top plastic bag. Add pork to bag; seal. Marinate in refrigerator at least 2 hours, turning occasionally.
Place pork and marinade in an electric slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours.

Remove pork from slow cooker using a slotted spoon; place on a cutting board or work surface. Cover with aluminum foil; keep warm.

Add broth to sauce in slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 30 minutes or until sauce thickens. Shred pork with 2 forks; serve with sauce.


----------



## LemonPie

Quote:

Subbing-- we just had crock pot lasagne today!
I'd like to know if you got it from here too! I'd love a good crockpot lasagne recipe, esp if I can use whole wheat noodles--they take foreeeeeever to cook in the oven.

Okay, a request: If you come back and review a recipe from this thread, please mention the post number







It's just too long to go back and look through them all.

Jen


----------



## sweetirishCT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Bugs* 
I'd like to know if you got it from here too! I'd love a good crockpot lasagne recipe, esp if I can use whole wheat noodles--they take foreeeeeever to cook in the oven.

*Okay, a request: If you come back and review a recipe from this thread, please mention the post number







It's just too long to go back and look through them all.* Jen


um,







:


----------



## umami_mommy

did anyone hear this on NPR yesterday?

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...oryId=18316994

Winter Weariness a Sure Sign It's JanuFeb

All Things Considered, January 23, 2008 · Tired of this year's weird winter weather, commentator Laura Lorson has coined a phrase for this dreary time of year: "JanuFeb." She thinks it captures the strange, worn-out feeling these months can bring.

it made me







i want to see if she has a blog and send her this thread!


----------



## Gumby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
did anyone hear this on NPR yesterday?

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...oryId=18316994

Winter Weariness a Sure Sign It's JanuFeb

All Things Considered, January 23, 2008 · Tired of this year's weird winter weather, commentator Laura Lorson has coined a phrase for this dreary time of year: "JanuFeb." She thinks it captures the strange, worn-out feeling these months can bring.

it made me







i want to see if she has a blog and send her this thread!

She lives near us, she's funny, and I can always relate. It _was_ cold last night!!

And thank you for bumping this! I'm lazy this morning and just started my own thread asking for CP recipes


----------



## lemurmommies

I made this recipe over the weekend and it turned out really well. It's from the *Company's Coming* _Slow Cooker Dinners_ book.

Cauliflower Dahl

4 cups cauliflower florets
2 cups chopped potato (it called for peeled, but I didnt peel them)
1 cup yellow split peas
1 large chopped onion
1 garlic clove
3 cups veggie broth
2 tbsp. balsamic vinegar
1 tsp. red curry paste
1/4 tsp. each of turmeric, ground ginger, and ground nutmeg
1/2 tsp. each of salt and pepper

Place all ingredients in the slow cooker and stir well. Cover. Cook on low for 8 to 9 hours or high for 4 to 4.5 hours. Makes about 7 cups.

*I cooked mine on high and found I needed to add extra broth because it got too think. I added about 3/4 cup extra and the soup was still plenty thick.*


----------



## dain

Subbing, drooling, and really hungry!








:

Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Bearsmama

Anything from Fresh from the Vegetarian Slow Cooker.


----------



## momuveight2B

Well I have a big family of eight kids, two adults and a grandpa to cook three meals a day for so my crockpots are my best friends. I like to do at least one item a day in there and sometimes two or three.

My biggest challenge lately has been meat because all that is on sale is pork butt roasts at 99 cents a pound and then beef roasts at $1.99 a pound or whole chickens at .69 cents a pound. So these are the meats I have to work with most of the time and make it seem like we are having something different every night LOL.

My favorite for the beef when I'm in a hurry is to put it in the pot with one can cream of mushroom soup and a few tablespoons of onion soup mix. I buy it in bulk but you could use one envelope with a little water. I let it cook all day and then slice the beef and thicken the liguid with a little flour. Good with potatoes, rice or noodles. Salt and pepper to taste.

I can also take any roast and put it in all day with a few tablespoons or an envelope of taco seasoning. Shred and use for a variety of Mexican recipes. I might also add a few cans of green chilis if I have them.

I cook pinto beans that I have soaked with a small pork roast. Mash beans and shred the meat for chalupas or Indian style tacos.

Let a roast cook all day with salt and pepper to taste. Shred the meat and add one bottle BBQ sauce. Use for sandwhiches or serve as is. Cook meat with onions and peppers as desired.

Cut a beef roast into cubes and cook as if for stew. An hour before serving stir in a large can raviolis and some frozen peas, thicken if needed. My kids love this and call it ravioli stew. We do not add any other vegetables to this.


----------



## heket

Okay, not original recipe but....

TJ sells a Cabarnet pot roast that's ready for a crockpot. So pick up that, a mire poix mix, and some potatoes. You've got a full meal, provided you can crockpot for more than 6 hours.


----------



## MelissaAHM

:

Hope you ladies don't mind me bumping this up...I got a crockpot and have been looking for some recipes - it took me forever to find this thread.








:


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeahC* 
My husband and I love this recipe. I am actually making it tomorrow for dinner. I serve it with brown rice and steamed veggies.

Slow Cooker Char Siu Pork Roast


BTW, i made this with an organic pastured roast from a local farmer and it was die for!! we had it one night with sticky rice and broccoli and then i used the leftovers to make a moo shu type thing with an asian slaw mix and flour tortillas.

yummy. as soon as i can get another roast i will make it again.


----------



## Frisha

Going to have to try some of these


----------



## G's mommy

Wow... I just finished checking out all pages of this thread!!
I love this thread and I love you all!!!








I cut & pasted about 12 pages of yummy stuff!!

I have a couple more chicken recipes to offer...

Hawaiian Chicken
20 oz can crushed pineapple and juice
1 med. onion, chopped
1 C. ketchup
1 T. mustard
2 T. vinegar
2 T. worcestershire sauce
1/2 C. green and/or red pepper
1 chicken

Combine above ingredients. Cut up chicken and lay in bottom of baking dish. Pour sauce over chicken and cook on low 6-8 hrs or until chicken is tender. Serve over rice.

I haven't included the pepper when I have made it, but it was in the original recipe, so I included it. Also, I use 4-6 chicken breast when I make it, just for convenience, not a whole chicken.


----------



## G's mommy

Here is another chicken recipe... I got it from a friend and she said, "I know, the ingredients sound odd together, but trust me, it's soooo good", and it is!! I don't even know what I call it, so let's just call it...

Cranberry Chicken

Put chicken breasts in crock pot (2-3 pounds)

Mix together:
8 oz Creamy French dressing
1 package dry Lipton onion soup mix
1 can jellied cranberries

Pour over chicken, cook on low for 6-8 hours or until chicken is tender. Serve over rice.

Yummmmmmm


----------



## LeahC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
BTW, i made this with an organic pastured roast from a local farmer and it was die for!! we had it one night with sticky rice and broccoli and then i used the leftovers to make a moo shu type thing with an asian slaw mix and flour tortillas.

yummy. as soon as i can get another roast i will make it again.

Yay, I am so glad you liked it!

Can I ask where in WNY you are? I live about 25 minutes south of Jamestown.


----------



## Jilian

I love MDC







I've been trying these recipies for the last week and looooove crock pot cooking! I made the slowcooker lasagna tonight and it is FABULOS!

DH loves the slow cooker pot roast. My fave is the chicken and broccoli. I made the chicken with salsa first and added some chicken bullion in for extra flavor, then at the end instead of dumping the broth I added frozen veggies and used it for veggie soup. My freezer is jam packed with leftovers right now!

I plan on trying some recipies of my own this week, I'll report back with recipies of anything that turns out good.


----------



## mia_jean

I have something in the crockpot right now. It's a new recipe, if it turns out well I'll post it (I have my doubts at the moment). I did have two older crock pots that I was using up until I saw the earlier posts about lead in the crock. I swear, everythings out to kill us!


----------



## ack26

bumping
(because this is the best thread ever!)


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeahC* 
Yay, I am so glad you liked it!

Can I ask where in WNY you are? I live about 25 minutes south of Jamestown.









oh! sorry, i never saw this... i am about halfway between rochester and buffalo.


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G's mommy* 
Wow... I just finished checking out all pages of this thread!!
I love this thread and I love you all!!!








I cut & pasted about 12 pages of yummy stuff!!

I have a couple more chicken recipes to offer...

Hawaiian Chicken
20 oz can crushed pineapple and juice
1 med. onion, chopped
1 C. ketchup
1 T. mustard
2 T. vinegar
2 T. worcestershire sauce
1/2 C. green and/or red pepper
1 chicken

Combine above ingredients. Cut up chicken and lay in bottom of baking dish. Pour sauce over chicken and cook on low 6-8 hrs or until chicken is tender. Serve over rice.

I haven't included the pepper when I have made it, but it was in the original recipe, so I included it. Also, I use 4-6 chicken breast when I make it, just for convenience, not a whole chicken.

I'm going to try this tomorrow, I just happen to have a bag of frozen pineapple that is taking up space in my freezer! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## mia_jean

We are in the process of getting a new stove, so I am cooking in the crockpot and grilling intil Thursday. Tonight I made a delicous lentil soup. My two year old even yelled "Nummies Mommy!" so I know it must have been kind of good










Really I just threw together what I had on hand usually I would add celery and onions as well.

Lentil Soup
6 cups of water
2 cups lentil ( I used green)
4 or so carrots sliced
2 tbls better than boullion ( I used chicken)
4 or 6 breakfast sausages cut up
I poured in some salt free spike








cumin to taste
garlic pepper to taste
sea salt to taste

Cook on low for 6-8 hours


----------



## columbusmomma

subscribing!







:


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
subscribing!







:

love the tribal bellydancing when you were pregnant photos!


----------



## 425lisamarie

LeahC I'm gonna try this like soemone else said with the roast too! I am still working on our pastured cow from the freezer and I'm taking out a couple chunks of meat right now!

That was the recipe from page 31.....the asian pork

I think that's a good idea to reference recipes with their psot number!


----------



## 425lisamarie

I have a roasted chicken that I'm picking off all the meat from....I think I'm going to make some kind of chicken spaghetti with it tonight and I'll post my method later.


----------



## columbusmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Cheesy Slow Cooker Chicken

6 boneless skinless chicken breasts
Salt, black pepper & garlic powder to taste
2 cans (10 3/4 ounces each) condensed cream of chicken soup, undiluted
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) condensed Cheddar cheese soup, undiluted
Chopped fresh parsley (optional)
Hot cooked pasta

Place 3 chicken breasts in crockpot. Sprinkle with salt, pepper & garlic powder. Repeat with remaining 3 breasts & seasonings. Combine soups in medium bowl; pour over chicken. Cover. Cook on low 6-8 hours or until chicken is tender. Sprinkle with parsley, if desired. Serve over pasta.


I made this yesterday for dinner!







Everyone loved it and it was so quick and easy!


----------



## SevenVeils

I love my crockpot. I don't use condensed soups, though, I have issues with MSG. It can be hard to find recipes that don't use them









My favorite so far, is one that I made last week. I got a bone-in Boston Butt pork roast (not sure how big it was). Mixed up a dry rub of 3 different kinds of powdered dry chiles (Pasilla, New Mexico and California if I recall correctly), cumin, salt, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder... if you have Joy of Cooking it is based on the dry rub that they use for the pulled pork recipe. I didn't actually use the recipe, I just wing it now.

Very heavily coated the roast on all sides with the dry rub. Then I put it into a pan, sealed it and let it sit in the fridge for 2 days.

Took it out, stuck it in the crockpot (no liquid, no onions or garlic... just the roast), and turned it to high for 1 hour. Turned it down to low for 8 hours, until poking it with a fork felt like sticking a fork into a stick of butter.

I let it cool for a little while, then used a wooden spoon to shred it. Really, I didn't shred it. I just sort of moved it around a little bit with the wooden spoon and it fell to shreds. I took out the bone and every bit of fat that hadn't melted away, of course. There was a good amount of liquid in the crock, I mixed all of it back in.

This was the most moist, tender, flavorful shredded pork ever. I made tacos for dinner, and machaca for breakfast a couple of days later with it. It would make fabulous burritos, nachos, tamales, etc. It would also be great for pulled pork if you mixed some BBQ sauce into it.


----------



## columbusmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SevenVeils* 
I love my crockpot. I don't use condensed soups, though, I have issues with MSG. It can be hard to find recipes that don't use them









My favorite so far, is one that I made last week. I got a bone-in Boston Butt pork roast (not sure how big it was). Mixed up a dry rub of 3 different kinds of powdered dry chiles (Pasilla, New Mexico and California if I recall correctly), cumin, salt, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder... if you have Joy of Cooking it is based on the dry rub that they use for the pulled pork recipe. I didn't actually use the recipe, I just wing it now.

Very heavily coated the roast on all sides with the dry rub. Then I put it into a pan, sealed it and let it sit in the fridge for 2 days.

Took it out, stuck it in the crockpot (no liquid, no onions or garlic... just the roast), and turned it to high for 1 hour. Turned it down to low for 8 hours, until poking it with a fork felt like sticking a fork into a stick of butter.

I let it cool for a little while, then used a wooden spoon to shred it. Really, I didn't shred it. I just sort of moved it around a little bit with the wooden spoon and it fell to shreds. I took out the bone and every bit of fat that hadn't melted away, of course. There was a good amount of liquid in the crock, I mixed all of it back in.

This was the most moist, tender, flavorful shredded pork ever. I made tacos for dinner, and machaca for breakfast a couple of days later with it. It would make fabulous burritos, nachos, tamales, etc. It would also be great for pulled pork if you mixed some BBQ sauce into it.


I hear ya about the msg! I try to pick up my condensed soups from either the organic section(much more pricey, but worth it







) or the 365 brand.

Your recipe sounds fabulous!!







: I'm gonna have to try it soon, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bad Horse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
I made this yesterday for dinner!







Everyone loved it and it was so quick and easy!

That chicken recipe looks great! Mmm, salty! It's not the kind of thing I would feed my family every day, but every once in a while for an easy kinda of meal that makes me think of childhood, this type of thing is awesome!

I think I am going to make some odd concoction using cream of soups and cheese in my crockpot tomorrow









I'll keep you all posted of what I come up with. I am running low on groceries with absolutely no $, so it's time for some real innovation!


----------



## ricemom3

subbing


----------



## orangefoot

subbing and bumping!


----------



## orangefoot

I got a crock pot







: We've used it twice now and we love it already. I am ashamed to say that I have cooked the same meal twice as it was so good the first time!

Here's the recipe. I found it online googling "pork crockpot but I've adjusted it a little bit after eating it once.

Pork leg - 2lbs-4lbs doesn't matter too much cut so as it 'unrolls' to make a long flattish piece. Trim fat off

1tbsp fennel seeds
1tbsp coriander seeds
3 bay leaves
4 cloves garlic
2 red onions quartered
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup water

Crush seeds and press into meat on all sides. Put into pot with all the other ingredients and cook on high for 4-5 hours or low for 6-7 hours. Eat everything except the bay leaves! It shreds beautifully and is lovely and moist.

The original recipe called for 1 cup of red wine vinegar but it was sharp and acidic in a sweet and sour way which the little ones weren't so keen on. The mix of water and the cider vinegar makes the whole thing sweet-ishly pickly.


----------



## jul511riv

needing more child friendly, veggie recipes.







:


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
needing more child friendly, veggie recipes.







:

My son LOVES my crock pot chili, and I love that he ends up eating lots of veggies and beans. Here is my "recipe"

2-3 cans of various beans
1-2 cans of diced tomatoes or tomato sauce
1 jar of salsa
1/2 bag of frozen corn
Odds and ends of tomatoey things in the fridge (last few drips of ketchup, last quarter of a bottle of barbeque sauce, last weeks remains of salsa, etc)
A few cloves of garlic
Ground beef/diced chicken/crumbled veggie burgers (optional)

I just dump it all in and put it on low over night. It is usually ready by lunch the next day and super yummy. It gets rid of bunches of leftovers in my fridge and it is a really easy thing to just have on hand in cans to whip up in a pinch.

Its originally came about as a result of a trip to the food shelf. I noticed that they gave me lots of canned bean and tomato products and I realized I could make a pretty decent batch of chili with the food that I received. I added some salsa, frozen corn and barbeque sauce (to make it a teeny bit sweet) and it was super yummy, so I have been keeping the ingredients on hand ever since just in case I am hungry and don't feel like cooking but need something hearty. It does have a bit more sodium than I would like, but you can get no sodium chopped tomatoes, skip the barbeque sauce (it sounds weird, but really is good), and you can chop your own peppers and onions instead of using salsa if you want.


----------



## mumm

subbing so I can come back easily and print out some recipes. I need things I can do in the morning and then not have to touch again until 5 minutes before we eat.








:


----------



## HydeParkB

I made *Easiest Black Bean and Brown Rice Chili* on Election Day, to have something filling for when we got home from volunteering. We had it with avocado slices and grated cheddar. It's from "Not Your Mother's Slow Cooker," which is a pretty good cookbook so far.

Since it's in a book, I'll give you a link:
http://books.google.com/books?id=cDN...um=2&ct=result


----------



## Fi'sMom

Today I made the yummiest, EASIEST crock-pot recipe ever! I chopped up 2 parsnips, 2 turnips, 4 carrots, 4 celery sticks, a whole yellow onion, a globe of garlic, and a big chunk of ginger and threw it all into the crock-pot; then I added 1 tsp. each of dried thyme, rosemary, salt and pepper, 1 lb. of grass-fed stew meat and a 32 oz. container of organic beef stock. Put on high for 6 hours, but add 2 zucchinis the last hour. It was delicious!... Especially with a large glass of merlot!


----------



## Breathless Wonder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Mac n cheese

8 oz macaroni noodles, cooked in salted water.
1/2 c. butter
3 c sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1 12 oz can evaporated milk
1 1/2 c whole milk (I used 2%, it came out fine)
2 eggs

Grease cp lightly w/spray on oil. Cook noodles in salted water, add to cp. Add butter and cheese, mix. Add milk, evaporated milk, and beaten eggs. Season w/salt and pepper. Cover and DO NOT LIFT LID!!!! (I know, it's very hard for us stirrers!) Cook for 3 hrs on low.
of

From post # 11- http://www.mothering.com/discussions...2&postcount=11

I have a question on this recipe. We tried it out for the first time on Thanksgiving. Overall, it was delicious.

However, it took about an extra 1 1/2 hours to cook, and at one point, I thought it was done, started scooping it out, and it was obviously NOT done. When it finally was cooked, the end texture was kind of like scrambled eggs. I'm wondering if it turned out this way for other people who have made it, or if the texture was changed because I stirred it up before it was done?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiddoson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breathless Wonder* 
From post # 11- http://www.mothering.com/discussions...2&postcount=11

I have a question on this recipe. We tried it out for the first time on Thanksgiving. Overall, it was delicious.

However, it took about an extra 1 1/2 hours to cook, and at one point, I thought it was done, started scooping it out, and it was obviously NOT done. When it finally was cooked, the end texture was kind of like scrambled eggs. I'm wondering if it turned out this way for other people who have made it, or if the texture was changed because I stirred it up before it was done?

Thanks!


I think I have made this but on high.
hth
Kim


----------



## G's mommy

just bumping my favorite thread!!


----------



## umami_mommy

i have two recipes i made this weekend that everyone really loved:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/r...ipe/index.html

this one we made with potato pancakes and applesauce and a moroccan carrot orange salad.

http://www.recipezaar.com/Crock-Pot-...Vindaloo-24139

i made this will aloo gobi (potatoes and cauliflower recipe) as part of an indian feast for winter solstice


----------



## vbactivist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breathless Wonder* 
From post # 11- http://www.mothering.com/discussions...2&postcount=11

I have a question on this recipe. We tried it out for the first time on Thanksgiving. Overall, it was delicious.

However, it took about an extra 1 1/2 hours to cook, and at one point, I thought it was done, started scooping it out, and it was obviously NOT done. When it finally was cooked, the end texture was kind of like scrambled eggs. I'm wondering if it turned out this way for other people who have made it, or if the texture was changed because I stirred it up before it was done?

Thanks!

I think you are better off using skim milk - the fat in 2% or whole separates after cooking for so long, causign the scrambled eggs texture you're talking about.

check out this link

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008...se-recipe.html
for a mac and cheese crock pot recipe and read the comments - lots of people had the issue uyou describe, but lots didn't.

HTH


----------



## Breathless Wonder

Just wanted to say thanks for the feedback!

Does anyone have a veggie lasagna recipe similar to the Stouffer's (white) veggie lasagna?

Edited to add: We also have tried the split pea soup recipe:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...7&postcount=83

We make it without the ham, as we are vegetarian. We've been very happy with the results.


----------



## *Jessica*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeahC* 
My husband and I love this recipe. I am actually making it tomorrow for dinner. I serve it with brown rice and steamed veggies.

Slow Cooker Char Siu Pork Roast

Char siu is a Chinese version of barbecue. Serve with sticky or long-grain white rice and a steamed or stir-fried medley of bell peppers, carrots, snow peas, sliced baby corn, and water chestnuts.

1/4 cup low-sodium soy sauce
1/4 cup hoisin sauce
3 tablespoons ketchup
3 tablespoons honey
2 teaspoons bottled minced garlic
2 teaspoons grated peeled fresh ginger
1 teaspoon dark sesame oil
1/2 teaspoon five-spice powder
2 pounds boneless Boston butt pork roast, trimmed
1/2 cup fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth

Combine first 8 ingredients in a small bowl, stirring well with a whisk. Place in a large zip-top plastic bag. Add pork to bag; seal. Marinate in refrigerator at least 2 hours, turning occasionally.
Place pork and marinade in an electric slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours.

Remove pork from slow cooker using a slotted spoon; place on a cutting board or work surface. Cover with aluminum foil; keep warm.

Add broth to sauce in slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 30 minutes or until sauce thickens. Shred pork with 2 forks; serve with sauce.

We're trying this for the first time tomorrow so I just mixed it up to marinate in the crock overnight. I have to tell you.....it smells amazing! I hope it tastes as good as it smells!







:


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy

Thank you for bumping this! I'm subbing. One of my intentions this year is to really utilize our crockpot.


----------



## mommyofatoz

Posting here so I will remember to come back! I love cooking with my crockpot and especially trying new things in the crockpot!


----------



## rbriansgirl

One of my favorites is so simple but SO good! Just a whole chicken and then I put chopped garlic gloves and rosemary. It is so yummy.

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## ChristyH

subbing! i love my crock pot!!


----------



## columbusmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
We're trying this for the first time tomorrow so I just mixed it up to marinate in the crock overnight. I have to tell you.....it smells amazing! I hope it tastes as good as it smells!







:

I made this for dinner last night!!







:







: I actually think I like the leftovers better! Lots of good flavor in this recipe


----------



## columbusmomma

Oooops!! I meant to quote the recipe LeahC posted one page back.....


----------



## DeerMother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Literate* 
OK, I haven't read all 18 PAGES!! yet but I hope this helps someone. It's a fantastic time saver.

Throw a little olive oil or butter or whatever in the bottom. Fill the crockpot completely with chopped onions (think Costco!). Leave it on for 4-5 hours. It'll smell wonderful.

Take out your much-reduced sauteed onions and freeze on a shallow baking pan. Take out of freezer, break into chunks, put into ziplock bag.

Now everytime you are making something that calls for 20 minutes of sauteing onions you say "Oh, I love that Literate. She's the best." and take a chunk of your onions out. Granted, you can't be too exact on measurements now, since if your recipe calls for "1 cup onion" it's probably only 1/2 cup now. But who cares.

I'm only on page 19, but Literate, if you are still around, I do love you!


----------



## DeerMother

Ok, this is easy and sorta from scratch.
Wash and quarter potatoes.
Put a little Italian dressing in crockpot, to cover the bottom. (I'm going to try it with a homemade vinegarette - sp?)
Add enough chicken parts to feed your family, season w/ salt and pepper.
Add potatoes - could also add carrots.
Add more Italian dressing.
Use a heavy hand and sprinkle parmesan over it all.
Cook on low 4-8 hours. My pot cooks super fast and only two people eating this right now, it takes about 5 hours. I use about half a bottle of dressing.


----------



## EKSmith

I'm so glad I found this one...will post some of my recipes asap!!







:


----------



## A Mom's Love

:


----------



## 3Taureans

This is my husband's favorite of anything I make. It calls for ground beef, but I use turkey instead.

*Slow Cooker Lasagna*
1 lb ground beef (or turkey)
onion, chopped
2 tsp minced garlic
29 oz can tomato sauce
6 oz can tomato paste
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp dried oregano
12 oz package lasagna noodles
12 oz cottage cheese
1/2 cup grated parmesan
16 oz shredded mozzarella

In a large skillet over medium heat, cook ground beef, onion & garlic until brown. Add tomato sauce, paste, salt & oregano and stir until well incorporated.

In a large bowl, mix together cottage cheese, grated parm and shredded mozzarella.

Spoon a layer of meat mixture onto bottom of slow cooker. Add a double layer of uncooked lasagna noodles. Break to fit noodles into slow cooker. Top noodles with a portion of cheese mixture. Repeat the layering of sauce, noodles and cheese until all ingredients are used.

Cover & cook on low for 6-8 hours.


----------



## OrganizeAnything

Got this recipe somewhere online and I love it









Black Bean Chili With Beef

Ingredients:
3/4 cup cooked black beans
1 lb. stew beef, cubed
2 tablespoons bacon drippings or vegetable oil
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green peppers
1/2 cup diced green chile peppers
3 tbsp. tomato paste
3 to 4 beef bouillon cubes, or beef base
1/4 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. minced garlic
1/2 tsp. salt and pepper
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack or mild Cheddar cheese

Preparation:
Brown stew beef in bacon drippings or oil with onion and green pepper. Combine all ingredients except cheese and cook 6 to 8 hours on low.
Serve hot in bowls with a little cheese sprinkled over each serving.

__________________________________________________ _____
Don't Agonize, Organize! - www.organizeanything.com


----------



## ihugtrees

Subbing! I just found this thread and c&p about 100 meals off of here!!


----------



## papschmitty

It's been a long time since I read through this insanely long thread so please forgive me if this is old news. I was searching online today and stumbled along a blog written by a woman who decided to use her crock pot every single day in 2008. There's a ton of recipes with pictures, instructions, and a summary of how the dish turned out. I haven't tried to make any of her recipes yet but am definitely planning too!







:


----------



## A Mom's Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papschmitty* 
It's been a long time since I read through this insanely long thread so please forgive me if this is old news. I was searching online today and stumbled along a blog written by a woman who decided to use her crock pot every single day in 2008. There's a ton of recipes with pictures, instructions, and a summary of how the dish turned out. I haven't tried to make any of her recipes yet but am definitely planning too!







:

Very cool!


----------



## ohiomommy1122

:


----------



## umami_mommy

anyone have one of these?

http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/slow-co...w-cookers.html

i'd love to hear reviews. my mom found one cheap and wants to buy it for me, but i know cheap ain't always the best.


----------



## kimiij

I'm not sure if someone already posted this but I made an Asian Inspired Slow Cooker Short Ribs with Cabbage and Carrots from Nourishing Days. It was amazing. cooked it two weeks ago and I'll have to cook it again next weekend.

"3/4 cup low sodium soy sauce (~1/3 cup if using regular soy sauce)
2 T. honey or ~1/8 tsp. stevia
1/4 cup rice vinegar
2 garlic cloves, smashed and peeled
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 - 3 lbs. grass-fed beef short ribs (4-6 ribs)
5 medium carrots, peeled and cut into 2″ pieces
1 medium green cabbage (~2-3 lbs), cut into eighths
1 tablespoon sesame oil
4 scallions, thinly sliced

Directions

Optional step: In a large skillet, over medium heat brown the ribs on all sides.
In a 4-6 quart slow cooker, combine soy sauce, honey/stevia, vinegar, garlic, ginger and red pepper flakes. Add the ribs (browned or not) and the carrots, arranging in a single layer if possible. Lay the cabbage on top of the ribs and carrots.

Cook on high for 4-6 hours or on low 7-8 hours. After a few hours of cooking, or 30 minutes before serving, stir the cabbage into the juices in order to distribute the flavor.
Before serving, taste for seasoning and add salt as necessary.
Remove the bones from the ribs and set aside to use for stock.
Serve with a small drizzle of sesame oil and sprinkle with scallions."

I ended up using Peanut oil instead of sesame oil b/c I didn't have any sesame oil and it came out great still. I also took her suggestion and had it with caulifried rice. Another new gem I have to cook again.

I found that sauteeing the beef beforehand helped to lock in flavors (I seasoned it beforehand) and, of course, brown the meat.


----------



## columbusmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimiij* 
I'm not sure if someone already posted this but I made an Asian Inspired Slow Cooker Short Ribs with Cabbage and Carrots from Nourishing Days. It was amazing. cooked it two weeks ago and I'll have to cook it again next weekend.

"3/4 cup low sodium soy sauce (~1/3 cup if using regular soy sauce)
2 T. honey or ~1/8 tsp. stevia
1/4 cup rice vinegar
2 garlic cloves, smashed and peeled
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 - 3 lbs. grass-fed beef short ribs (4-6 ribs)
5 medium carrots, peeled and cut into 2″ pieces
1 medium green cabbage (~2-3 lbs), cut into eighths
1 tablespoon sesame oil
4 scallions, thinly sliced

Directions

Optional step: In a large skillet, over medium heat brown the ribs on all sides.
In a 4-6 quart slow cooker, combine soy sauce, honey/stevia, vinegar, garlic, ginger and red pepper flakes. Add the ribs (browned or not) and the carrots, arranging in a single layer if possible. Lay the cabbage on top of the ribs and carrots.

Cook on high for 4-6 hours or on low 7-8 hours. After a few hours of cooking, or 30 minutes before serving, stir the cabbage into the juices in order to distribute the flavor.
Before serving, taste for seasoning and add salt as necessary.
Remove the bones from the ribs and set aside to use for stock.
Serve with a small drizzle of sesame oil and sprinkle with scallions."

I ended up using Peanut oil instead of sesame oil b/c I didn't have any sesame oil and it came out great still. I also took her suggestion and had it with caulifried rice. Another new gem I have to cook again.

I found that sauteeing the beef beforehand helped to lock in flavors (I seasoned it beforehand) and, of course, brown the meat.

YUMMY







: Gonna have to try this one!


----------



## Devaskyla

Mom's Baked Beans
1lb beans
6c water
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 lb bacon or ham (optional)
1 small onion, chopped
1/3c molasses
1/4c sugar
1 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp pepper
1 can tomato soup
1c ketchup
1c water

1lb beans
Pick over, wash, soak overnight in 6c water

A.M. Boil beans, water & 1/2 tsp baking soda for at least 10 minutes

Place ham, onion & beans in slow cooker

Combine molasses, sugar, ketchup, soup, mustard & pepper. Add just enough water to cover beans. Pour over beans, stir thoroughly.

Cook all day on low or at least 4 hours on high. Freeze leftovers.


----------



## LeahC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
Oooops!! I meant to quote the recipe LeahC posted one page back.....

Did you get a chance to try it? If so, what did you think? It is a favorite here in our house and everyone who has tried it has given 2 thumbs up.


----------



## orangefoot

Autumn is here


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miziki* 
Ooh, there's a great recipe that I need to dig out for Moroccan Chicken in the slow cooker - full of dried plums, apricots, raisins, mix in a little honey at the end. Serve over whole wheat couscous that takes less than 5 minutes to make. Promise to post it as soon as I can recover it from "The Great Pile of Printed Recipes" that travels between our kitchen, den, and car... huh, organization? What's *that*?









does anyone have this recipe? i saw several online, but am not sure which is the right one.


----------



## lil_earthmomma

what an incredible thread!!!







I don't do a lot of crockpot cooking, but when I start school next fall I will need to, so I should practice and find some faves this winter!


----------



## lil_earthmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umami_mommy* 
does anyone have this recipe? i saw several online, but am not sure which is the right one.

post #66 has the original morocan recipe that has been talked about all through this thread.


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys

Subbing.....I love my crockpot!!


----------



## Arianwen1174

Subbing so I can find this thread more easily and take my time looking at all the wonderful recipes...


----------



## jul511riv

More vegetarian recipes, pllleeeeaaasssseeee!!!!


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
post #66 has the original morocan recipe that has been talked about all through this thread.









thank you!!

anyone have a moroccan brisket recipe? my mom wants to make one for company.


----------



## sugarmoon

I love this thread. And I love that it just keeps going and going...

This one is kinda obvious, but since I never thought of it before, I thought I'd post. Crockpot is a great way to do beans from dried. What I did yesterday was put the beans to soak after dinner. I sauteed two onions and 3 cloves of garlic with some cumin and corinader in a little olive oil. When they were done I put them in the crockpot with a healthy glug of maple syrup. I left that (crock pot off) over night. In the morning, I rinsed the beans, put htem in the crockpot with new water to cover and switched it on before leaving for work.

I did low and the beans were not quite done when I got home, so next time I'll try high, but all in all, I'm pretty psyched. I've always had trouble using dried beans b/c of the extra prep, but would really like to for the $$ aspect. I"m going to try a red bean chili next!


----------



## mamakah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3Taureans* 
This is my husband's favorite of anything I make. It calls for ground beef, but I use turkey instead.

*Slow Cooker Lasagna*
1 lb ground beef (or turkey)
onion, chopped
2 tsp minced garlic
29 oz can tomato sauce
6 oz can tomato paste
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp dried oregano
12 oz package lasagna noodles
12 oz cottage cheese
1/2 cup grated parmesan
16 oz shredded mozzarella

In a large skillet over medium heat, cook ground beef, onion & garlic until brown. Add tomato sauce, paste, salt & oregano and stir until well incorporated.

In a large bowl, mix together cottage cheese, grated parm and shredded mozzarella.

Spoon a layer of meat mixture onto bottom of slow cooker. Add a double layer of uncooked lasagna noodles. Break to fit noodles into slow cooker. Top noodles with a portion of cheese mixture. Repeat the layering of sauce, noodles and cheese until all ingredients are used.

Cover & cook on low for 6-8 hours.









making this tonight!!!


----------



## mamakah

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Some of you have mentioned that you avoid cream soup recipes entirely. While the following recipe is not exactly super nutritious it is far healthier than the canned version you buy in the stores. Just thought I would toss it out for those of you who have families begging for those old, unhealthy favorites.

The following recipe is from http://www.recipelink.com/mf/7/917

CREAM SOUP MIX

Recipe makes 9 cans of soup.

2 cups powdered non-fat milk
3/4 cup cornstarch _(Does anyone know if it would it work with arrowroot powder? I've stopped buying cornstarch.)_
1/4 cup chicken bouillon _(I use Herb-Ox with no added msg....is there anything better???)_
2 Tbs. dried onion flakes
1 tsp. basil leaves
1 tsp. thyme leaves
1/2 tsp. pepper

Combine all ingredients, mixing well.
Store in air-tight container until ready to use. (A wide mouth Mason jar is perfect.)
To substitute for one can of condensed soup:
Combine 1/3 cup of dry mix with 1-1/4 cups cold water. (_Slooooowly! I use a wisk._)
Cook and stir on stove or in microwave until thickened.
Add thickened mixture to casseroles as you would a can of soup.

Variations:

Cream of Mushroom - Add 4-oz. can of mushrooms, un-drained, as part of liquid or ½ cup finely chopped mushrooms
Cream of Celery - Add ½ c cooked, minced celery.
Cheesy Broccoli - Add 1 c grated cheddar cheese, 1-½ c milk & 1 c chopped broccoli.
Potato - Add 1 c cooked potato cubes and 1- ¼ c milk.
Vegetable Soup: Add ¾ C mixed vegetables, cooked
Broccoli Soup: Add 1 C chopped broccoli, cooked
Asparagus Soup: Add 1 C chopped asparagus, cooked

The only kind I've made myself is the mushroom. The casserole I use it in is much better than it used to be.









thank you!!!!


----------



## *Jessica*

I've been really unhappy with all of the beef stew recipes I've tried. I know, it's beef stew, what is there to be unhappy about?! Let's just say that Marc was never excited when I said we were having beef stew for dinner.







So I decided to come up with my own recipe. We had it for the first time tonight and it was "Yum!" How do I know? Well, first of all, my tastebuds told me. But more importantly, my husband commented on how good it was and suggested I keep the recipe.







Enjoy!

It's Thyme For Slow-Cooker Beef Stew


----------



## columbusmomma

Found this recipe and it is TO DIE FOR!! It came from the Looney Spoons cookbooks(which I want to check out b/c hadn't heard of before)

Surprise Crock Pot Chicken:
Serves 6

12 boneless chicken thighs
Sauce:
1 C. salsa
1/3 C. reduced-fat peanut butter
2 Tbsp. frozen orange juice concentrate
2 Tbsp. soy sauce
2 Tbsp. honey
1 Tbsp. gingeroot, grated
1/2 tsp. curry powder

1. whisk together all suace ingredients in the slow cooker.
2. Place chicken thighs over suace, turn pieces to coat both sides.
3. Cover and cook on low heat for 5-6 hours or high heat for 2 1/2-3 hours


----------



## mamakah

ANYONE HAVE ANY BREAKFAST CROCK POT RECIPES? I WOULD LOVE TO THROW SOMETHING IN AT NIGHT AND HAVE BREAKFAST ALREADY MADE IN THE A.M. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyFox05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakah* 
ANYONE HAVE ANY BREAKFAST CROCK POT RECIPES? I WOULD LOVE TO THROW SOMETHING IN AT NIGHT AND HAVE BREAKFAST ALREADY MADE IN THE A.M. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Here's one for oatmeal, from earlier in the thread.







I've also seen (and made) crockpot oatmeal using steel cut oats.


----------



## maddymama

Hi Mamakah,
Don't know if this has already been posted, but we LOVE steel cut oats in the crockpot.

1 cup steel cut oats (buy in bulk, CHEAP)
4 cups water
1 cup dried cranberries, raisins, etc.

Spray crockpot with non-stick spray for easy clean up. Put ingredients in crock pot. Cook on low for 6 hours (I use a light timer). Stir and enjoy!

~maddymama


----------



## *Jessica*

I just came across this recipe while trying to make a menu plan for next week. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks good and _NO powdered milk_! Woohoo!

Homemade Condensed Cream of Chicken Soup


----------



## Violet2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esaesa* 
Ok, this is easy and sorta from scratch.
Wash and quarter potatoes.
Put a little Italian dressing in crockpot, to cover the bottom. (I'm going to try it with a homemade vinegarette - sp?)
Add enough chicken parts to feed your family, season w/ salt and pepper.
Add potatoes - could also add carrots.
Add more Italian dressing.
Use a heavy hand and sprinkle parmesan over it all.
Cook on low 4-8 hours. My pot cooks super fast and only two people eating this right now, it takes about 5 hours. I use about half a bottle of dressing.










I'm going to try this one--sounds delish.

Is the parmesan the Kraft cheapie stuff or the $6 for 1/4 pound fresh grated stuff?

V


----------



## DeerMother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 








I'm going to try this one--sounds delish.

Is the parmesan the Kraft cheapie stuff or the $6 for 1/4 pound fresh grated stuff?

V

Either.


----------



## larzanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
Ladies (and gents) tuna noodle cassarole. ALL from scratch. Stat!









HELP PLEASE!!!

Reading this thread....got lots of good ideas.
My mom always made her tuna noodle cassarole from scratch. Its not a crock pot, but she just mixed together milk, flour (a couple TBL), salt, pepper, mustard and tuna, and poured it over the noodles, put in oven. I add cheese on top.

OK for my crock pot reciepe.....
Pulled pork....YUMM.

5ish pound pork shoulder
coat in course sea salt (ya its kinda alot of salt)
put in crock pot fat side up.
pour in 1 cup water
and about a 1/3 of a bottle of liquid smoke.
cook 10 hours (you really have to do 10 hours, 8 just is not enough)

When done, i take it out (it should be falling apart)
take off the fat, and then shred with 2 forks.
serve either over rice, or in buns with bbq sauce.

then i strain the liquid in the bottom on the pot, and freeze it. It make great bean soup base for a meal another day. (i do take the fat off hte top once its cool)
a few cans of beans, saute' veggies, add the pork flavor goodness, and mix water till the right flavor is reached.


----------



## tvantol




----------



## treemom2

I don't have time to read all the pages yet, but I love, love, love using my crockpot. Our fav recipe (probably posted already) is: put a layer of sliced potatoes in the bottom of the crockpot, place a chicken on top of the potatoes, pour over 1c water, juice, or broth. Sprinkle with salt and herbs and let it go for 4 hours on high or 6 hours on low (my times might be off, we are on a lower voltage than the US so things cook differently here in my crockpot). Last week I put a pork roast in the pot with a couple tablespoons garam masala, 2 diced apples, 1c apple juice, and a thinly sliced onion (DH said it was the best thing he's ever had from the crockpot). We love this recipe (I do make my own bbq sauce for it) then we serve the meat on buns with coleslaw (it's a NC thing)--yum. Okay, I'm so hungry now and I'm probably posting things already here. . .totally gonna come back


----------



## JoyMC

i just saw this post and had to recommend a new cookbook i just got - Slow Cooker: The Best Cookbook Ever by Diane Phillips. oh my gosh, it's awesome. over 400 recipes, sweet, savory, meats, veggies, desserts, drinks. so extensive. i've made about five things and they've all been awesome!

so now i need to look through this thread, but thought i'd recommend the book. it's my new favorite cookbook!


----------



## mamakah

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
I just came across this recipe while trying to make a menu plan for next week. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks good and _NO powdered milk_! Woohoo!

Homemade Condensed Cream of Chicken Soup

I tried it! delicious! I used it in my curry chicken casserole. I stopped making the casserole because I didn't like using the condensed canned msg stuff. Now I can make it more!!!!


----------



## Forsanda

Did you ever get this and if so, how do you like it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umami_mommy* 
anyone have one of these?

http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/slow-co...w-cookers.html

i'd love to hear reviews. my mom found one cheap and wants to buy it for me, but i know cheap ain't always the best.


----------



## JamSamMom




----------



## Sweetjane

Hi!

I just want to share that I made the Moroccan Chicken (post #66) today, and it was so delicious. My four year old said "mama, I love it!". Highly recommended!
















Thank you!!


----------



## napless

2 cans (each 7 oz/213 g) salmon, drained

1 small onion, diced

1 egg, beaten

1/4 cup/50 mL bread crumbs

2 Tbsp/30 mL milk

1 Tbsp/15 mL lemon juice

1 tsp/5 mL dried parsley (or 1 Tbsp/15 mL fresh)

1 tsp/5 mL dried dill (or 1 Tbsp/15 mL fresh)

1/2 tsp/2 mL pepper

Grease your crock pot.
In bowl, combine all ingredients. Stir gently to break up the salmon and combine everything well.
Put into the crock pot and press down evenly.
Cover and cook on LOW for 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## Breathless Wonder

Bump

Has anyone found a really good vegetarian shepherd pie recipe for the crock pot?


----------



## mamakah

just reviving so new members can add theirs!!!


----------



## Breathless Wonder

Bumping


----------



## *bejeweled*

Yay!


----------



## Crys Andson

I cant wait to try your Baked Chicken and Potatoes, they sound good but I plan to make some changes. I am going to add diced frozen carrots, 1 pkg cream cheese and some italian dressing about an hour before serving.Im trying this because my family loves every thing in a sauce or gravy it was the only way my high functioning autistic would eat for a long time, he has out grown the have to have sauce faze but still loves sauces.


----------



## Crys Andson

Sorry I forgot to include a quote in my other post. This is the recipe I was talking about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mylie*
> 
> Sorry I didn't post yesterday but I came home with a raging headache and never even made it on the computer...
> 
> Baked Potatoes....I take baking Potatoe,wash real well and then poke some holes in them with a knife to let steam escape.Wrap them seperatly in foil and put in crockpot...I usually put around 6 lrg in mine...cook on low all day for 6-10 hours...They are perfect when taken out.Then we add our toppings and serve with salad and rolls...
> 
> Roast...Depends of type of roast...We don't eat a beef roast often at all...$$$ and we just don't like to eat much beef...but when we do eat it this is how I prepare it...
> 
> Put in crockpot and sprinkle liberally with Mortons Natures Seasoning salt...Pack peeled halved potatoes and chunk carrots around it...Let cook all day on low for 10-12 hours...You can use the juices to make gravey...
> 
> Pour all the drippings in a saucepan and add about 1/4 cup of water....take about 1/2 cup and put in bowl..Add 1/4 cup of flour or cornstarch and stir to mix with a whisk.....Add to your pan of drippings and heat on medium/low till it boils and thickens while you are constantly whisking it....Add salt and pepper to taste...
> 
> Pork roast....We like the Italian flavor....Put your pork roast in the crockpot ....in small bowl put...
> 
> 1 teaspoon oregeno
> 1 teaspoon basil
> add 1 cup water...Swirl around till nicely mixed then dump all over your roast....cover and cook on low all day 8-10 hours...This is heavenly...
> 
> Baked Chicken and Potatoes....Very Easy
> 
> I stick about3-4 leg thigh combos in pot...Sprinkle liberally with Mortons Natures seasoning and then pack peeled 1/2 potatoes around them....Cook on low all day 8-10hours...
> 
> I have to go work again and will try to post more tonight when I get home...Love Mylie xx


----------



## Arianwen1174

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Literate*
> 
> OK, I haven't read all 18 PAGES!! yet but I hope this helps someone. It's a fantastic time saver.
> 
> Throw a little olive oil or butter or whatever in the bottom. Fill the crockpot completely with chopped onions (think Costco!). Leave it on for 4-5 hours. It'll smell wonderful.
> 
> Take out your much-reduced sauteed onions and freeze on a shallow baking pan. Take out of freezer, break into chunks, put into ziplock bag.
> 
> Now everytime you are making something that calls for 20 minutes of sauteing onions you say "Oh, I love that Literate. She's the best." and take a chunk of your onions out. Granted, you can't be too exact on measurements now, since if your recipe calls for "1 cup onion" it's probably only 1/2 cup now. But who cares.


Just putting this at the (current) top of the page because it's so fantastic. I've done this many times and it saves so much time. I think I thanked Literate when I first read her idea but I have to say it again: Thanks, Literate, you rock!

ETA: After my onions are cooked I use 1-cup and 1/2-cup measuring cups to scoop the onions onto the baking sheet to freeze. Then I have some idea how much I'm using. I figure the onions cook down to about half of what they were so if a recipe calls for 1/2 cup chopped onion, I use a 1-cup chunk of the frozen ones. I also put parchment or wax paper on the baking sheet to help minimize the lingering odor that might meld with my cookies. LOL


----------



## *MamaJen*

OMG. I've been an MDC member since 2007 and I've never seen this thread? How is this possible? It actually came up on a google search for whole foods crockpot recipes. I'm only on like page 10 and it's already the most useful thread ever.


----------



## Jenni1894

Here's our fav!!!

Simple and yummy!!! Sorry, c/p from my blog!!

To make the beef you need&#8230;
Chuck Roast
Pepperocini peppers (I got a big jar)
French rolls
Italian seasoning
oh and a crock pot&#8230;.and lots of time.

Now here's the hard part. Take your roast and put it in your crock pot. Pour in about half of the pepperocini "juice" and peppers themselves. And about a tablespoon of the italian seasoning. If you don't have that, just use oregano and basil. Go heavy because you are using the crock pot. Then add water until your meat is *just* covered. Turn on the crock pot and let it cook on high for ohhhh 5-6 hours.

When it's done you will be able to fork shred it and it will look like this&#8230;


Grab 2 forks and get to shredding.

Once I shred it I turn the crock pot to warm and let it sit all shredded up.

You can plop the meat on the rolls and serve it as is. Juicy or not. Toasted or not. We like it not so juicy and toasted with cheese. So I turned on the broiler and piled on my beef, and sliced some fresh mozzarella cheese to put on top and popped it in the oven for about 3 minutes.


----------



## kitchensqueen

I need to find proper time to read through all 35 pages of this thread - I love my crockpot. It's one of my best friends. ;-) It's great in the winter for long cooked stews and roasts and great in the summer when you can't abide heating up the house to put dinner on the table.

I've got a lot of favorites, but if I had to call out one at the top of the list, I'd have to say Crockpot Pulled Pork. And just this minute I decided what we're having for dinner one day this weekend; I need to put a pork shoulder on my shopping list!


----------



## emorrison

I'm getting hungry just looking!

I would love the tuna casserole and the cheesy scalloped potatoes recipes. Thanks!!!


----------



## bluekangaroo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krankedyann*
> 
> Crockpot White Chicken Chili
> 
> 1 pound navy beans, soaked
> 2 pounds boneless skinless chicken breast halves, cubed
> 2 tbs coconut oil
> 1 medium onion, chopped
> 3 cloves minced garlic
> 8 ounces chopped green chiles
> 2 teaspoons ground cumin
> 1 teaspoon oregano
> 1 1/2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
> 1/2 teaspoon sea salt
> 3 cups chicken stock
> 
> Put beans in medium pan and cover with water. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and allow to simmer 20 minutes. Discard water. Brown chicken in coconut oil. Put all ingredients in crock-pot. Stir to mix thoroughly. Cover. Cook on low 10-12 hours or high 5-6 hours.
> 
> Serves 6-8


I'd love to make this but we don't have any coconut oil -- does anyone know what I can use instead?


----------



## *MamaJen*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluekangaroo2*
> 
> I'd love to make this but we don't have any coconut oil -- does anyone know what I can use instead?


I'm sure it would be fine to substitute olive oil.


----------

